# Lets Jews aka Israelis  take care of themselves.



## Penelope (Feb 1, 2019)

*Israel's 30 Richest in 2018 *
And Abramovich conquered the top spot with no time left on the clock

Jun 15, 2018 3:15 AM
Israel's 30 richest in 2018 - Israel News


-----------------------------------------------
Let the Israelis take care of themselves.  I see ads on Fox news constantly send money for IFCJ's.

*The International Fellowship of Christians and Jews (The Fellowship) was founded in 1983 by Rabbi Yechiel Eckstein.*

Over the years, we have been leaders in Jewish-Christian relations, building bridges of goodwill that have led to greater understanding and cooperation between members of these two great faiths. We have helped hundreds of thousands of Jews escape poverty and anti-Semitism and return to their biblical homeland, funded humanitarian assistance that has touched the lives of millions of Jews in Israel and around the world, provided life-giving aid to Israel's victims of war and terror, and much more. Learn more about IFCJ's global reach.
About IFCJ
--------------------------------------
They don't give money to Christians, they take from Christians.

also the US should not send 3.8 billion to Israel every year, when we have so many poor people without food and health ins in the US.


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 1, 2019)

Unfortunately, most Americans have been so brain washed by the media that they think Israel is our de facto 51st state which we are obligated to defend and economically support, as though it was written into the Constitution.   ...


----------



## Picaro (Feb 1, 2019)

Rubbish. Israel more than pays for what little the U.S. gives it many many times over, in intel, AWACs early warning systems, research, testing U.S. gear, standing ready 24/7, 365 to refuel, rearm, maintain, and repair our military aircraft, and a hundred other bennies most of you gimps have no clue about.


----------



## Picaro (Feb 1, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> Unfortunately, most Americans have been so brain washed by the media that they think Israel is our de facto 51st state which we are obligated to defend and economically support, as though it was written into the Constitution.   ...



Rubbish. We've wasted far more on dumbass Arab countries, who only end up stabbing us in the back, as they do each other on a routine basis, being the most corrupt and mindlessly violent countries on the planet..


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 1, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> Unfortunately, most Americans have been so brain washed by the media that they think Israel is our de facto 51st state which we are obligated to defend and economically support, as though it was written into the Constitution.   ...


Yeah .........I'm brainwashed........a freaking maniac................yup yup.

If the middle east tries to wipe them off the face of the earth ........as many have vowed over there.........WELL................I think we should make them wish they weren't born..............

So.......yup...........attack Israel and we will pound your asses like tent stakes........

appreciate the post........clearing  it up where I stand.


----------



## Desperado (Feb 1, 2019)

Picaro said:


> Rubbish. Israel more than pays for what little the U.S. gives it many many times over, in intel, AWACs early warning systems, research, testing U.S. gear, standing ready 24/7, 365 to refuel, rearm, maintain, and repair our military aircraft, and a hundred other bennies most of you gimps have no clue about.


What a load of crap,,,,,, 
Intel like Iraq had WMD's  or 
24/7, 365 to refuel, rearm, maintain, and repair our military aircraft  If it were not for Israel we would not need our planes in the Mid East in the 1st place.  Israel is nothing more than a parasite feeding off the United States


----------



## Penelope (Feb 1, 2019)

Picaro said:


> Rubbish. Israel more than pays for what little the U.S. gives it many many times over, in intel, AWACs early warning systems, research, testing U.S. gear, standing ready 24/7, 365 to refuel, rearm, maintain, and repair our military aircraft, and a hundred other bennies most of you gimps have no clue about.



Oh you are sucking the jews butts.


----------



## Penelope (Feb 1, 2019)

eagle1462010 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately, most Americans have been so brain washed by the media that they think Israel is our de facto 51st state which we are obligated to defend and economically support, as though it was written into the Constitution.   ...
> ...



Oh I have no doubt that if we do not do what Israel wants we will have another 9-11. No doubt.


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 1, 2019)

Israel is always boasting what a hi tech country they are and how they lead in inventions and innovations.

While at the same time begging the U.S. and other western power for more free money and weapons to help defend themselves from the problems they create with their neighbors by attacking and bombing them on a regular basis.  ....


----------



## Penelope (Feb 1, 2019)

Picaro said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately, most Americans have been so brain washed by the media that they think Israel is our de facto 51st state which we are obligated to defend and economically support, as though it was written into the Constitution.   ...
> ...



Yet Iraq, Syria, and Iran have never stabbed us hey.  Only Israel and SA.


----------



## McRocket (Feb 1, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> Unfortunately, most Americans have been so brain washed by the media that they think Israel is our de facto 51st state which we are obligated to defend and economically support, as though it was written into the Constitution.   ...



I agree 100%.

*Israel: NO MORE U.S. TAXPAYER MONEY FOR YOU!!!*

Sorry...could not resist.


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 1, 2019)

Sadly, our foreign ME is based around Israel's wants and needs, and has no basis in the reality of the situation.

Which is why the other countries in the region do not trust America to deal fairly when mediating any disputes between Israel and them.  ...


----------



## caddo kid (Feb 1, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> Israel is always boasting what a hi tech country they are and how they lead in inventions and innovations.
> 
> While at the same time begging the U.S. and other western power for more free money and weapons to help defend themselves from the problems they create with their neighbors by attacking and bombing them on a regular basis.  ....



The Jewish people did not get where they are today by utilizing only their own resources.

Then of course, neither did the US.

We all have begged, borrowed, and stolen from others.

Humans are great at fvcking over the other guy.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Feb 1, 2019)

Penelope said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Here we go again. Her claim that the 19 Arabs on those Planes were all Israelis.


----------



## McRocket (Feb 2, 2019)

eagle1462010 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately, most Americans have been so brain washed by the media that they think Israel is our de facto 51st state which we are obligated to defend and economically support, as though it was written into the Constitution.   ...
> ...



You do realize that 'wipe off the map' statement was made by ONE person (the Iranian political leader) many years ago AND he was just quoting someone else AND the entire phrase was misunderstood?

Besides, even if he meant it...Iran would not dare.

Israel has hundreds of nuclear warheads and dozens of Jericho IRBM's that could completely obliterate Iran if it chose to do so. If Iran launched nukes at Israel, Iran would quickly be 'wiped off the map'...and they know it.

So they will never do it.

MAD works.


Plus, Israel has the most powerful military of any Middle Eastern country. The only two that are close - Egypt and Saudi Arabia - are on good terms with Israel right now (especially the latter).

Israel needs ZERO help from America.


----------



## Penelope (Feb 2, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



Oh I have no doubts that Saudi Arabia and Israel did it.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 2, 2019)

McRocket said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


We helped them get that way............and Turkey has a better military than Saudi Arabia.........Egypt has a good one........with American weapons......

Turkey is turning to the Russians........and made a deal with Iran.........Qatar joined them for oil sales to Europe.........Amazing that Sunni's and Shia's doing deals these days........unheard of before.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Feb 2, 2019)

Penelope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Saudi Arabia had nothing to do with it SHERI. Everyone knows those 19 HiJackers were Israeli.


----------



## Picaro (Feb 2, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



They're mentally retarded; Jews routinely sneak into their houses and  steals one sock out of each pair, which is why they have that drawer full of singles; they heard it on Coast To Coasts AM.


----------



## Picaro (Feb 2, 2019)

McRocket said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...




lol what a load of crap. Have any more fiction for us? lol


----------



## Picaro (Feb 2, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> Sadly, our foreign ME is based around Israel's wants and needs, and has no basis in the reality of the situation.
> 
> Which is why the other countries in the region do not trust America to deal fairly when mediating any disputes between Israel and them.  ...



Yeah, cuz Arab loons are so trustworthy ... that's some good hashish you're smoking.


----------



## Picaro (Feb 2, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Rubbish. Israel more than pays for what little the U.S. gives it many many times over, in intel, AWACs early warning systems, research, testing U.S. gear, standing ready 24/7, 365 to refuel, rearm, maintain, and repair our military aircraft, and a hundred other bennies most of you gimps have no clue about.
> ...




Yeah, right,; I'm famous for  kissing butt and stuff ... tard.


----------



## Picaro (Feb 2, 2019)

Desperado said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Rubbish. Israel more than pays for what little the U.S. gives it many many times over, in intel, AWACs early warning systems, research, testing U.S. gear, standing ready 24/7, 365 to refuel, rearm, maintain, and repair our military aircraft, and a hundred other bennies most of you gimps have no clue about.
> ...



Saddam said he had them, tough shit if you faggots don't like it; plus he had chemical weapons, so you'r just an idiot parroting stupid crap you saw on TV. You left wing traitors and gimps are the parasites; no balls to leave your comfy Burbs and go anywhere and do any* real* 'social justice warrior Stuff', especially anywhere where the dominant skin color isn't white, so your dumbness opinions are just laughable, as always.


----------



## Picaro (Feb 2, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...




lol another load of crap.

Where do they get this junk? From the DNC?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Feb 2, 2019)

Penelope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



  Link?   Of course there will not be one.  Consider the source


----------



## RoccoR (Feb 5, 2019)

RE:  Lets Jews aka Israelis take care of themselves.
⁜→  "McRocket, Sunni Man, et al,

"Brain Washed" *!!!*

"the media" *!!*

"51st state" _*!*_



McRocket said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately, most Americans have been so brain washed by the media that they think Israel is our de facto 51st state which we are obligated to defend and economically support, as though it was written into the Constitution.   ...
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

I think it is cowardly Americans that think like this → and hold this conviction.

It was the same type as you demonstrate the same depraved indifference that turned-away the_ SS St. Louis _with nearly a thousand Jewish refugees, _attempting to escape the NAZIs and Hitler's Germany_, were turned away from the Lummus Island _(Port of Miami - 1939)_, forcing the Jewish Passengers back to Europe; and into the hands of the Holocaust.

You may want to turn the fate of the Israelis over to the Terrorist Supporting Government of the Arab Palestinians; but luckily, there are many Americans that can see clearly and not make → a similar mistake.

You may want to afford the Jihadists, Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Troublemakers, Adherents, Guerrillas and Asymmetric Fighter an opportunity to once again in history, deny the Jewish People a National Home liberated out of the Ottoman Empire → but not I.

And each time I hear someone who attempts to spread the Pontius Pilate mentality → implying without being stated → that the Arab Palestinians have some unsubstantiated claim to the territory. The Arab  Palestinians, as they idolize and memorialize terrorists  →  remains today _(as it has since 1948)_ the greatest impediment to peace and security in the region. The Arab Palestinian leaders, who openly condone and monetarily support the violence, must halt and disassemble the hostile infrastructure → bringing the Arab Palestinians terrorists _(and their associates)_ to justice. 

I like to think that at the opposite end of the spectrum from this anti-Semitic, Anti-Jewish, anti-Israeli sentiment that you tacitly support are those of us who still hold onto the iron valor and sharp vigilance, that not only builds a stronger America but implies perseverance and justice for all nations --- including Israel.

OK, Just my Thought; my messily two-cents worth...

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Picaro (Feb 7, 2019)

The 'Palestinians' state never went away, Syria is still there. Not anybody else's fault their government won't let them back in and take care of them and left them to rot. They aren't 'refugees', yet they live far better than actual refugees do by far; they make a good living off the UN and the Arab oil kingdoms for launching rockets at random into Israel, and the occasional terrorist bombings of civilians throughout Europe as well as in Israel. If the ICJ wasn't such a joke, they would have been indicting many European countries for their criminal support of terrorists instead of sniveling about George Bush an other ridiculous nonsense.


----------



## Pilot1 (Feb 7, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Oh you are sucking the jews butts.



Why all the Jew hate?  Do you hate American Jews also?  They vote almost strictly Democrat, are anti legal gun ownership, and very liberal/progressive.  You should like that, right?


----------



## Penelope (Feb 7, 2019)

Picaro said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...



*Why Democrats are fighting it*
Two progressive senators were particularly outspoken in opposing the Rubio bill: Sens. Bernie Sanders and Dianne Feinstein. Neither of them has outright defended the BDS movement but instead attacked anti-BDS laws on free speech grounds.

“This Israel anti-boycott legislation would give states a free pass to restrict First Amendment protections for millions of Americans,” Feinstein wrote in a press release. “Despite my strong support for Israel, I oppose this legislation because it clearly violates the Constitution.”

Consider the case of Bahia Amawi, a speech therapist in Texas who had chosen to personally boycott Israeli-made goods. Amawi is not a state employee but an independent contractor who signed an annual agreement with the school district in the city of Pflugerville. Because Amawi was a contractor, her agreement with the state was subject to the state’s anti-boycott legislation, just as a contract with a major corporation would be.

This meant that Amawi — as the sole proprietor of her contracting business — was forced to pledge not to “take any action” that was “intended to penalize, inflict economic harm on, or limit commercial relations with Israel.” Amawi did not want to sign away her right to boycott Israel, and she did not renew her contract with the Pflugerville schools. In essence, she was being forced to choose between her free expression and her livelihood. That, civil liberties advocates say, is a clear restriction on free speech.

“Sole proprietors can’t neatly distinguish between their individual actions and their business activities,” Brian Hauss, a staff attorney at the ACLU, told me. “What these laws say is that if you get even one cent of state money, you’re prohibited from boycotting across the board.”
The controversy over laws punishing Israel boycotts, explained
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Now I'm sure its a ok if you boycott Iranian goods, Palestinian goods, and even Lebanon's goods.  I see one of my state senators was behind the drafting of the bill.

We can sanction everyone to death, Venezuela, Iran, use to be Iraq that we sanctioned to death , Syria, and who else, we have a long line of those we sanction.
Yet we support Israel, go figure, and send them our hard earned money.


----------



## anynameyouwish (Feb 7, 2019)

Penelope said:


> *Israel's 30 Richest in 2018 *
> And Abramovich conquered the top spot with no time left on the clock
> 
> Jun 15, 2018 3:15 AM
> ...




Seems to me that most of the world hates the USA and would LOVE to destroy us.....

now....let's define "destroy us";   bomb, shoot us, behead us, rape us, enslave us, kill us, invade us, annihilate us.......

so

with so many countries/people wanting to enact such atrocities on ME I find I appreciate my FRIENDS (Israel, Europe) and their own capacity to defend themselves and the rest of the (so-called) FREE WORLD.

A STRONG Israel is GOOD for my health!

I gladly donate to Israel so that they can remain a VERY STRONG MILITARY power that helps to defend MY life and MY freedom.

I can appreciate a person NOT wanting his/her tax dollars being used for purposes they oppose. But I would support Israel even through a Go-Fund Me page or a Bake Sale.

I consider it an investment in security.


----------



## Penelope (Feb 7, 2019)

anynameyouwish said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > *Israel's 30 Richest in 2018 *
> ...



The jews or Israel would turn on us in a heartbeat, oh wait, many jews make money here off the Christian nuts aka Evangelicals.


----------



## Penelope (Feb 7, 2019)

Now if you want to send money do so, but I don't want my tax money going to Israel.


----------



## Picaro (Feb 7, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Bernie The Commie and Diane 'Warbucks' Feinstein, Red China's Senator? The ACLU traitors, deviants, and racists? lol So nobody who is an American is on board with the antisemitic rubbish. We already know that.


----------



## Penelope (Feb 7, 2019)

Picaro said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...



In the meantime , Israel is killing Palestinians and stealing land that the Palestinians owned.  They also are stealing land from southern Lebanon and Syria aka the Golan heights.


----------



## Picaro (Feb 7, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



You mean they're killing Arab gangsters and terrorists, and how they took the Golan Heights after several Arab nations invaded them for no reason other than genocidal hate, and they decided not to return it since the vermin loved to fire artillery down into Israel from those hills in 'peacetime'. they gave back land they shouldn't have as well, like the Left Bank, and then compounded the mistake by allowing Arabs to remain there, and also screwed up in giving up land in Gaza for no good reason, since there is no appeasing vermin who make their livings via extortion, looting, and murder for hire, like the PLO and Hamas do.

Recently we've found out how the Italian government agreed to let the scum operate freely in Italy, plotting mass murders of other Europeans in exchange for not conducting terror attacks in Italy, a cowardly criminal conspiracy all involved should have been indicted and imprisoned for, but of course all have been allowed to go unpunished.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Feb 11, 2019)

Penelope said:


> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




Poor Sheri,,,,,, Can’t stand the fact that Jews are successful.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Feb 11, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Another lie from Sheri. Add to that ignorance and stupidity. Israel left Lebanon in 1984 and the Golan Heights were part of Syria who initiated the 67 War along with Egypt and Jordan


----------



## McRocket (Feb 11, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...



_'*lie*
1
[lahy]_
*noun*
_a false statement made with deliberate intent to deceive; an intentional untruth; a falsehood.'

the definition of lying_

Prove that Penelope made a false statement with deliberate intent to deceive?


----------



## McRocket (Feb 11, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > anynameyouwish said:
> ...



And where is your link to unbiased, factual proof of this?


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 11, 2019)

Picaro said:


> Rubbish. Israel more than pays for what little the U.S. gives it many many times over, in intel, AWACs early warning systems, research, testing U.S. gear, standing ready 24/7, 365 to refuel, rearm, maintain, and repair our military aircraft, and a hundred other bennies most of you gimps have no clue about.


Then send them your money.


----------



## McRocket (Feb 11, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...



Wrong. Israel invaded Lebanon in 2006.

2006 Lebanon War - Wikipedia



> and the Golan Heights were part of Syria who initiated the 67 War along with Egypt and Jordan



Israel is NOT legally entitled to the Golan Heights.

_'On 14 December 1981, Israel passed the Golan Heights Law, extending Israeli administration and law to the territory. Israel has expressly avoided using the term "annexation" to describe the change of status. However, the UN Security Council has rejected the de facto annexation in UNSC Resolution 497, which declared it as "null and void and without international legal effect",[32] and consequently continuing to regard the Golan Heights as an Israeli-occupied territory. The measure has also been criticized by other countries, either as illegal or as not being helpful to the Middle East peace process.'_

Israeli-occupied territories - Wikipedia

For someone whose moniker is 'ILOVE ISRAEL'...you sure get a lot wrong about it.


----------



## McRocket (Feb 11, 2019)

Picaro said:


> Rubbish. Israel more than pays for what little the U.S. gives it many many times over, in intel, AWACs early warning systems, research, testing U.S. gear, standing ready 24/7, 365 to refuel, rearm, maintain, and repair our military aircraft, and a hundred other bennies most of you gimps have no clue about.



a) Prove it.

b) if it's sooooo little, then surely you would not mind if America stopped giving it then.

A Conservative Estimate of Total U.S. Direct Aid to Israel: Almost $138 Billion - WRMEA
Defense Spending by Country

BTW, America gives Israel over 1/6 of it's military budget.

I would call that more than just 'little'.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Feb 12, 2019)

McRocket said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



What part of Lebanon has Israel annexed? The claim was Israel “ stole” the Golan Heights leaving out the fact that Syria initiated the War.  Giving the land back where Syria can shoot right into Israel?  Hold your breath till that happens.Talking about “ International Law?”   Tell us please why Egypt closed Israel’s Rights to International Waters ( Straits of Tiran) and the U.N. Not only did not do anything about it but left with with Nasser bragging to the entire world he was going to destroy Israel once and for all. Somehow. That’s not against “ International Law”. Just more proof that the “ law” doesnt  apply to everybody . Regarding “ International Law” tell us why Jordan did not allow the Israelis to visit their Holy Sites which was actually against “ International Law” ; the U.N. Treaty they signed with Israel and it was ignored.  Just more proof that “ law” is not worth the piece of paper it’s written on.Please tell us why the PLO just recent declared that the Israelis didn’t have any Rights to the Western Wall. Does that help the Peace Process .There will be no response; there never is.


----------



## The Purge (Feb 12, 2019)

I agree let the Jews wipe out all the Palestinians....get rid of the garbage and terrorists in that area then concentrate on Irans religious leaders....more shit the world doesn't need or have to be threatened by.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Feb 12, 2019)

The Purge said:


> I agree let the Jews wipe out all the Palestinians....get rid of the garbage and terrorists in that area then concentrate on Irans religious leaders....more shit the world doesn't need or have to be threatened by.



The Arab World has shown no interest in “ peace” since 194& yet Israel is supposed to respect and abide by “ International law?” Its a Joke


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Feb 12, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> Unfortunately, most Americans have been so brain washed by the media that they think Israel is our de facto 51st state which we are obligated to defend and economically support, as though it was written into the Constitution.   ...



I disagree And you and I generally agree. Most Americans hate Jews and Israel. I am fine with us letting Israel stand on its own. Take the handcuffs off. But I am not fine with BDS. That’s bullshit. I don’t see BDS movements vs Iran, Iraq, KSA, etc.


----------



## fncceo (Feb 12, 2019)

McRocket said:


> Israel is NOT legally entitled to the Golan Heights.



And yet....


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Feb 12, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



How can a country stab? Iran and Iraq sponsor terror groups continually and we are in a war on Terror. You are dead wrong here Penelope. Your Jew hate has blinded you to where you are ready to become allies with terror states to wipe out the Jews. Sad.


----------



## Penelope (Feb 12, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...



Everyone that has land around Israel are your enemies.  Like I said let the rich jews fund Israel, there are plenty of them.  We need to quit funding Israel and the jews need to quit preying on Christians that don't know any better.


----------



## Crepitus (Feb 12, 2019)

Penelope said:


> *Israel's 30 Richest in 2018 *
> And Abramovich conquered the top spot with no time left on the clock
> 
> Jun 15, 2018 3:15 AM
> ...


If we stopped supporting them they wouldn't last 5 minutes.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Feb 12, 2019)

Penelope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Thats fine but do you or do you not support BDS? Simple "yes" or "no" will suffice.


----------



## McRocket (Feb 12, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



1) You said Israel left Lebanon in 1984 (insinuating that they had not been back since).

That was incorrect...as I proved.

2) Then you insinuated that the Golan Heights legally/morally belongs to Israel.

That was incorrect, which I proved.


A mature person would admit their mistakes and move on.

A childish one tries to spin their way out if it.

The fact you chose the latter shows us what you are made of.


Have a nice day.


----------



## McRocket (Feb 12, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > *Israel's 30 Richest in 2018 *
> ...



So...does that mean you are for supporting them?


----------



## McRocket (Feb 12, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > I agree let the Jews wipe out all the Palestinians....get rid of the garbage and terrorists in that area then concentrate on Irans religious leaders....more shit the world doesn't need or have to be threatened by.
> ...



Ummm...both Egypt and Jordan have peace treaties with Israel.

So much for your above statement.


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 12, 2019)

The claim anyone in the Mideast or any Muslim wants to harm Jews is easily disproven and an obvious lie.
Israel has only existed since 1948, and before then, for almost 2000 years, Jews in the Mideast lived safely and happily under Muslim rule.
That is because the Quran forbids harming Jews.
The Quran calls Jews "Brothers of the Book", meaning they share the same Old Testament with Muslims.
And there are passages specifically prohibiting harming Jews over religious differences.

All the problems that Jews have in the Mideast have been created by Zionists, and it is entirely Israel that is at fault.
No one else could be at fault because everything was fine before the European Zionist invasion in the 1930s.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Feb 12, 2019)

McRocket said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...



History states otherwise.  I was referring to the entire Arab World not just two Countries that didn’t have a choice if they wanted any land back,   So much for your above statement


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Feb 12, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> The claim anyone in the Mideast or any Muslim wants to harm Jews is easily disproven and an obvious lie.
> Israel has only existed since 1948, and before then, for almost 2000 years, Jews in the Mideast lived safely and happily under Muslim rule.
> That is because the Quran forbids harming Jews.
> The Quran calls Jews "Brothers of the Book", meaning they share the same Old Testament with Muslims.
> ...



Translation; Jews have no Right to be in the Middle East.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Feb 12, 2019)

McRocket said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...



  I stated that Israel had a Moral Right to that land.  You ignored the fact that Syria initiated the War and the Arab Nations had no respect for “ International Law” Have a Nice Day


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Feb 12, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > *Israel's 30 Richest in 2018 *
> ...



That’s what the Holocaust Deniet wants. If that money went to anyone else besides Israel there would be no objection. Consider the source


----------



## McRocket (Feb 12, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



You said the entire Arab World has shown no interest in peace since 1948.

Egypt and Jordan are part of the 'Arab World'. So it is impossible to accurately say the ENTIRE Arab World has shown 'no interest in peace' if two of it's members have.

And you still have not posted a link to prove your theory...so it means nothing.


----------



## McRocket (Feb 12, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > The claim anyone in the Mideast or any Muslim wants to harm Jews is easily disproven and an obvious lie.
> ...



No.

I assume he means that Israel has no right to steal land and treat it's former citizens (the Palestinians) like virtual excrement.

Or something along those lines...but I could be wrong.


----------



## McRocket (Feb 12, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



Israel stole the land first.

It did not legally belong to them when they stole it in 1948 (or whenever they first forcibly occupied the Golan Heights).

I will not argue about this for it is a fact. And I don't care about ancient claims...legally, the land was not theirs to take.

Just as Israel rightly gave back the Sinai...it must give back the Golan Heights. That is both the moral and legal thing to do.


BTW...I have no problem with Israel existing.

But it MUST let the Palestinians go and it MUST stop attacking other countries whenever it feels like it (unless it was attacked first).
 And I don't care what their excuses are. For example, their air strikes into Syria are blatantly illegal under international law.
 And again, I don't even begin to care what their excuses are.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 12, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



Wrong.  Israel is in conflict not because of Judaism, but because Zionist immigrants have murdered and intimidated natives in order to steal their homes.  Why else is Israel not allowing the Right of Return of the refugees who fled the 1948 violence, as required by international law?
By committing war crimes and being in violation of international law, Israel has made itself an enemy of all honest people.


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 12, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > The claim anyone in the Mideast or any Muslim wants to harm Jews is easily disproven and an obvious lie.
> ...



That is a lie.
Jews have always lived peacefully in the Mideast.
But they have to buy land instead of stealing it, and 6 million Jewish immigrants have no right to rule over the 12 million natives.


----------



## McRocket (Feb 12, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...



I am just going to leave this to you...you are doing much better then I on it.

All I will add is that, as far as I am concerned, Israel is the 21'st century version of Apartheid in the way they are systematically trying to remove practically all of the Palestinian's human rights.

It is disgusting.

And it would disgust me if it were the reverse. I am not anti-semitic. I am anti-cruelty.


----------



## admonit (Feb 12, 2019)

McRocket said:


> _'*lie*
> 1
> [lahy]_
> *noun*
> ...





Penelope said:


> Everyone that has land around Israel are your enemies.





McRocket said:


> Ummm...both Egypt and Jordan have peace treaties with Israel.


Now you with Penelope can decide which one of you two is just lying and which one does it deliberately..


----------



## admonit (Feb 12, 2019)

McRocket said:


> BTW...I have no problem with Israel existing.


You have a big problem with the Jewish state.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 12, 2019)

The US should stop sending money anywhere.
I’m sure the uber wealthy Christians in America will pick up the slack when US Christian charities lose all of their Jewish donors.
Just like after the Housing Crash when Christian Charities we’re left in the cold.


----------



## McRocket (Feb 12, 2019)

admonit said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > BTW...I have no problem with Israel existing.
> ...



I have no problem with the Jewish state.

That is what I said...DUH.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 12, 2019)

McRocket said:


> admonit said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...


You do have a problem with the UN that partitioned many nations post WWII.
It’s amazing how Israel is slaughtering a population that’s growing by leaps and bounds.


----------



## McRocket (Feb 12, 2019)

admonit said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > _'*lie*
> ...



Obviously, reading comprehension is not your strong suit.

Hello?

Proof of lying requires you to prove intent to deceive.

And you cannot do that unless the person in question admits to the deception. Which you have not shown they have done. Thus, there is ZERO, factual proof of lying on her part on this.

Again...DUH.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 12, 2019)

McRocket said:


> admonit said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...


You don’t know dip about Israel.


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 12, 2019)

Picaro said:


> Rubbish. Israel more than pays for what little the U.S. gives it many many times over, in intel, AWACs early warning systems, research, testing U.S. gear, standing ready 24/7, 365 to refuel, rearm, maintain, and repair our military aircraft, and a hundred other bennies most of you gimps have no clue about.


And no one knows that better than the men of the USS Liberty.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 12, 2019)

Billo_Really said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Rubbish. Israel more than pays for what little the U.S. gives it many many times over, in intel, AWACs early warning systems, research, testing U.S. gear, standing ready 24/7, 365 to refuel, rearm, maintain, and repair our military aircraft, and a hundred other bennies most of you gimps have no clue about.
> ...


Casper Weinberger.


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 12, 2019)

Picaro said:


> lol what a load of crap. Have any more fiction for us? lol


First you prove its fiction, then we'll go from there.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 12, 2019)

Billo_Really said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > lol what a load of crap. Have any more fiction for us? lol
> ...


India and Pakistan, retard.
The Balkans, retard.
Only Jews BAD!


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 12, 2019)

Picaro said:


> lol another load of crap.
> 
> Where do they get this junk? From the DNC?


Prove its crap, asshole.


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 12, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Another lie from Sheri. Add to that ignorance and stupidity. Israel left Lebanon in 1984 and the Golan Heights were part of Syria who initiated the 67 War along with Egypt and Jordan


You just keep telling that same lie.  The '67 war started when Israeli tanks rolled into Egypt.


----------



## McRocket (Feb 12, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > admonit said:
> ...



Wow...now there is a statement that is easily to verify...NOT.

So the ENTIRE sum of your intellect thought and pondered...and came up with that?!?

So noted.



Have a nice day.


----------



## McRocket (Feb 12, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...



Tsk tsk...you should not say that about Jewish people.

And it is 'Jewish people'. 

NOT 'Jews'. That is soooo 1970's.


Have a nice day.


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 12, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> The Arab World has shown no interest in “ peace” since 194& yet Israel is supposed to respect and abide by “ International law?” Its a Joke


Shove that peace crap up your ass.  There was no major incidents of violence in that area until the Zionist migration.


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 12, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Thats fine but do you or do you not support BDS? Simple "yes" or "no" will suffice.


I support BDS 100%.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 12, 2019)

McRocket said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...


And the entire sum of your perspective?
FuckTheJews.org?

You’ve ever been to Israel?
I guess you reject any vote the UN holds except for anti-Israel Resolutions by Muslims and African nations that are murdering their own citizens.

So how about those post WWII created nations that have been at war with other for decades?

But Israel is BAD!


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 12, 2019)

McRocket said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...


Better than your day.


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 12, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> And the entire sum of your perspective?
> FuckTheJews.org?
> 
> You’ve ever been to Israel?
> ...


Of coarse they're bad.  They are a fascist, apartheid state that doesn't give a shit about human rights or international law.


----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 12, 2019)

If you say you can't live next to or with people of a different faith you are blasted by everyone unless the people you can't abide are Israeli.....

Maybe one day you Jew hater Muslim lovers will explain that one to me.....
It wasn't Jews that flew jets into our buildings......


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 12, 2019)

admonit said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > BTW...I have no problem with Israel existing.
> ...



Everyone should have a problem with any theocracy because it harms all other religions.
But Israel is especially immoral because according to Judaism, Jews are not supposed to return to Jerusalem until the coming of the Messiah, Zionists never paid for hardly any of the land they claim, and 6 million European immigrant Jews illegally rule over 12 million natives who actually own almost all the land.


----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 12, 2019)

Billo_Really said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > And the entire sum of your perspective?
> ...


I can't wait to hear you lay that one out for us....


----------



## admonit (Feb 12, 2019)

McRocket said:


> admonit said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...


You have no problem with a state which according to you "steal land and treat it's former citizens (the Palestinians) like virtual excrement"? Really?


----------



## keepitreal (Feb 12, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Let the Israelis take care of themselves


Let the Mexicans take care of themselves


----------



## Penelope (Feb 12, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



why in the heck would one want to go to Israel??


----------



## Penelope (Feb 12, 2019)

keepitreal said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Let the Israelis take care of themselves
> ...



They do.


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 12, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > admonit said:
> ...



First of all, the UN did not partition any country ever, and partitioning is against UN methodology.
Second is that European Jewish immigrants to Palestine are not native, and never purchased hardly any land, so have no rights there.

Israel only slaughtered tens of thousands, in order to commit extortion and make them flee their homes.
So they have accomplished their goals of confiscating the property of the native, so they did not have to murder them all.
If you do not believe it, just look at any map before and after 1948, and you will see that hundreds of Arab villages just disappear.
They become Jewish settlements.
Yet no money ever changed hands.
How do you suppose that happened?

Then look up the Massacre at Dier Yassin, and many other villages.


----------



## admonit (Feb 12, 2019)

McRocket said:


> admonit said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...


So, you are posting your nonsense about Israel unintentionally?


> And you cannot do that unless the person in question admits to the deception.


Wrong.


----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 12, 2019)

admonit said:


> You have no problem with a state which according to you "steal land and treat it's former citizens (the Palestinians) like virtual excrement"? Really?


The so called Palestinians have been kicked out of every Muslim nation in the region...they strapped bombs to themselves just to kill Jews....The Palestinians were exiled because they were killing people.....The Palestinians are murdering hateful people....if they change for the better the situation they are in will follow....


----------



## Picaro (Feb 12, 2019)

eagle1462010 said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



Any reading of Arab history for, oh, say, the last 4,000 years, will point out that their treaties and agreements aren't worth the match it takes to burn them. They're incapable of honest dealing, at any level, with anybody, even within their own tribes. If it wenre't for Europeans, they wouldn't even have countries of their own today, the would be under either Turkey's or Russia's or IRan's thumbs, i.e non-Arab satellites.


----------



## McRocket (Feb 12, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



LOL...another one of your brilliant, thought-provoking comments.

Totally unprovable...but he makes it anyway.

Yup...credibility is not a word you are well aware of, I see.


Have a nice day.


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 12, 2019)

Rambunctious said:


> If you say you can't live next to or with people of a different faith you are blasted by everyone unless the people you can't abide are Israeli.....
> 
> Maybe one day you Jew hater Muslim lovers will explain that one to me.....
> It wasn't Jews that flew jets into our buildings......




You are not very bright.
Jews in the Mideast were under Muslim rule for centuries, so then clearly Muslims never had any problem with Jews.
In fact, it was ONLY Christians who ever had any problem with Jews and tried to murder them.
But you seem to be totally ignoring that by the US supplying all the B-17 bombers, P-51 Mustangs, M-4 Shermans, etc., to the Zionists in 1948, that the US became responsible for all the massacres committed by Zionists, and DESERVED having jets flown into buildings.
The US created Israel totally out of thin air in 1948, through the UN, and there is no legal basis for doing that.
Israel should not exist.
No theocracy should ever exist as long as any other religion exists within that country.
It has to be inherently discriminatory, and Israel is about the worst I have ever seen.


----------



## admonit (Feb 12, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> admonit said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...


Another expert in Judaism.


----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 12, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...


Because its a haven in a dangerous part of the world....if you went to Syria or Jordan or anywhere else in that Muslim part of the world you would be kidnapped tortured and maybe killed just for being a westerner...if you went to Israel you would be welcomed and safe....what is wrong with you?.....


----------



## Picaro (Feb 12, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> The claim anyone in the Mideast or any Muslim wants to harm Jews is easily disproven and an obvious lie.
> Israel has only existed since 1948, and before then, for almost 2000 years, Jews in the Mideast lived safely and happily under Muslim rule.
> That is because the Quran forbids harming Jews.
> The Quran calls Jews "Brothers of the Book", meaning they share the same Old Testament with Muslims.
> ...



Lol more quackery. *Nobody* in the ME has ever lived 'safely and happily', except under Greek, Turkish, or Persian rulers. You clearly have never read any history that involves Planet Earth.


----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 12, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > If you say you can't live next to or with people of a different faith you are blasted by everyone unless the people you can't abide are Israeli.....
> ...


The UN voted to place Jews in Israel....can we start from there?...being under Muslim rule is not a party pal....read your own words....


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 12, 2019)

Picaro said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...



Nonsense, name one treaty any Arab country has ever violated?
In contrast, the US is scum.
We negotiated Saddam's forces to retreat from Kuwait under a white flag, and then massacred them from the air, without warning.






And by the way, Turkey, Russia, and Iran are not Arab.
That is why they are the problems.
They invade and take over because they are not Arab and have no concern for the natives.


----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 12, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



Where do you get this nonsense?...


----------



## McRocket (Feb 12, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Never been (or even heard of that website - funny you have).

So I assume then that you will NEVER comment about anyplace you have never been?

Suuuuure.




> But Israel is BAD!



Again with the insults to Jewish people. You are such a hypocrite on this.

One minute praise. Next minute...insult them.

You seem conflicted.

Perhaps therapy would help you.


Have a nice day.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Feb 12, 2019)

Billo_Really said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Thats fine but do you or do you not support BDS? Simple "yes" or "no" will suffice.
> ...



Which is crazy


----------



## McRocket (Feb 12, 2019)

Rambunctious said:


> admonit said:
> 
> 
> > You have no problem with a state which according to you "steal land and treat it's former citizens (the Palestinians) like virtual excrement"? Really?
> ...



*And where is your unbiased link that factually proves that EVERY Palestinian is a 'murdering, hateful person' (as you claim)?*

I guarantee you can provide no such link.

Which means your entire statement is utter nonsense.


Though clearly, you have a MASSIVE hate on for ALL Palestinians.

You hate millions of people whom you do not even know.

Sad AND pathetic.

Now me? I hate no one.


----------



## keepitreal (Feb 12, 2019)

Penelope said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...





Penelope said:


> They do.


Really now?

Who went on a fucking road trip,
expecting people to provide for their trip along the way,
and clean up after them and demanded $50,000 to go home?

You trash ‘Christians’ for not acting ‘Christian’
then want to dictate who ‘Christians’ can help

Fuck off


----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 12, 2019)

McRocket said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > admonit said:
> ...


Where did I say everyone of them?....hmmmmmmmmm? many Palestinians live in Israel and work in Israel along side of Jews peaceably every day....


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 12, 2019)

Picaro said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > The claim anyone in the Mideast or any Muslim wants to harm Jews is easily disproven and an obvious lie.
> ...




That is ridiculous.  The Jews were almost always used for high ranking administrative position like vezir.
Jews were appointed as state administrators so often under Arab rule, that vezir even implies they are Jewish.
Look at the Iberian Penninsula, and you will see that all the Muslim states like Grenada, were ruled and administered by Jews for the Muslim Moors.  That only ended when the Christians started massacring people and starting their inquisitions, crusades, and conquistadors.
Name a single time Jews were abused by Muslims, anywhere or any time?
Never happened.
The Ottoman empire was not Arab, but it was Muslim.
Jews lived under Arab or Muslim rule since 160 AD.
They were only abused in the Mideast by Christian Crusaders.
And by the way, there was never any Greek rule in the Mideast.
The Macadonians under Alexander were not Greek, and he died young.
Persians became Muslim as well and the Ottoman.


----------



## McRocket (Feb 12, 2019)

keepitreal said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > keepitreal said:
> ...



You post to the person and then tell them to fuck off.

Okaaay.

Then I assume you will not be posting to them on this again...unless you are bat shit crazy (telling someone to 'fuck off' and then instigating further discussion).


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 12, 2019)

Rambunctious said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...




Wrong.
The UN voted to control and reduce Jewish immigration into Palestine, but the Jews illegal smuggled themselves in.
In fact the Zionists murdered Count Folke Bernadotte, the official UN moderator in Palestine.
The UN never voted in favor of Jews in Palestine, but only voted to partition Palestine into Israel and Palestine after so many Jews had gotten there illegally.
And yes, Jews did have a party under Muslim rule for over a century.
The Jews were harmed by the Romans and Christians, not Muslims.


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 12, 2019)

Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Another lie from Sheri. Add to that ignorance and stupidity. Israel left Lebanon in 1984 and the Golan Heights were part of Syria who initiated the 67 War along with Egypt and Jordan
> ...



Actually the 1967 war started with an Israeli sneak attack on Egyptian air bases, but close enough.


----------



## admonit (Feb 12, 2019)

McRocket said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > admonit said:
> ...


Where the poster used the words "EVERY Palestinian"? As you see, you even don't need to admit your lie..


----------



## Picaro (Feb 12, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



lol here's a list of treaties they've ever kept:





... End of list.

thanks for asking.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 12, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...


Obviously you haven’t been there.
But you don’t even believe in your own Bible.


----------



## Mudda (Feb 12, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> Israel is always boasting what a hi tech country they are and how they lead in inventions and innovations.
> 
> While at the same time begging the U.S. and other western power for more free money and weapons to help defend themselves from the problems they create with their neighbors by attacking and bombing them on a regular basis.  ....


But they’re bombing Muslims, so that’s a good thing, isn’t it?


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 12, 2019)

Rambunctious said:


> admonit said:
> 
> 
> > You have no problem with a state which according to you "steal land and treat it's former citizens (the Palestinians) like virtual excrement"? Really?
> ...



That is incredibly ignorant.
Palestinians have never moved, and are likely the oldest cultures in the entire Mideast.
They are the Canaanites, Akkadians, Urites, Amorites, Chaldeans, Phoenicians, Philistines, etc.
They never left or lived elsewhere.
They commit suicide when there is no other choice and their homes are being stolen.
Anyone would do the same.
The Palestinians were never exiled until Zionists wanted their homes, and there was no legal basis for killing them or forcing them to leave.
Israelis all deserve to die unless they give back the Palestinian homes.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 12, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > If you say you can't live next to or with people of a different faith you are blasted by everyone unless the people you can't abide are Israeli.....
> ...


Any non-Muslim had to pay an anti-Beheading Tax.
But you already knew that.


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 12, 2019)

admonit said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > admonit said:
> ...



It is not hard to be an expert in Judaism.
All you have to do is be Jewish and learn the true history that Jews are all taught.
There is not one Jew who is not taught that it is a sin to return to Jerusalem until the coming of the Messiah.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 12, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> admonit said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


Quote?
Link?


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 12, 2019)

Rambunctious said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



But Ashkenazi Jews are not from the Mideast.  Their native language, Yiddish, is of Germanic origins.
They should never have gone to the Mideast, where they do not at all belong.
European Jews were offered many choices, including part of Poland, or in Zanzibar, Uruguay, Spain, etc.
Put they instead insisted on Palestine, where they clearly intended to murder and steal land.

You are an idiot though if you think Syria, Jordan, etc., are at all unsafe.
I know dozens of westerner living there very comfortably.


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 12, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...




The Bible is quite clear that Jews are not native to the Land of Canaan, that they invaded, and massacred Canaanites at Jericho.
Jews instead are native to the Sinai, where they lived before they went to Egypt, for help surviving a drought.
There was no drought in the Land of Canaan ever, so that is not where Jews ever came from.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 12, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Thanks for showing how you Cherry Pick the Torah.
Which of Noach’s sons settled The Land of Israel and who fought a war to take it away from them?


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 12, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...



Liar.
Muslims pay their social welfare taxes in the Mosque.
The Jixa, meaning gift from God, is only equal to what all Muslims pay in the Mosque.
It is not an extra tax, but simply everyone paying equally, since Jews can't go to the Mosque and pay.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 12, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


During the Golden Era of Islam, Jews paid a Tax to avoid being beheaded.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 12, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


Where’s the Link I asked for?


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 12, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > admonit said:
> ...



Judaism after the Temple’s Destruction

{...
In 70 CE, Roman centurions—in the midst of quashing a Jewish revolt against the emperor’s authority—sacked Jerusalem and destroyed the Second Temple. This event, writes *Martin Goodman*, “demanded a religious explanation” in the eyes of most Jews. In an excerpt from his new book on the history of Judaism, he explains how they reacted to this trauma:

For ordinary Jews, such as [the historian] Josephus, the obvious explanation for disaster was already predicted in biblical texts about the curses that awaited Israel for failing to keep to the covenant with God, and in the numerous promises of redemption when Israel repents of its sins. . . . By implication, a reformed Israel was guaranteed divine aid, and exile from the holy city of Jerusalem would in due course come to an end. . . . Josephus, writing in the mid-90s CE, took it for granted that Jews were expected still to worship in the Temple, boasting in _Against Apion_ about its excellence. . . .

It is however probable that Josephus was not alone among Jews in expecting the rebuilding of the Temple. A hundred years after him, the compiler of the Mishnah in ca. 200 CE included discussion of the detailed practice of Temple worship—not just the set feasts (Sabbath, the pilgrim festivals, the Day of Atonement) but the general treatment of “hallowed things” (animal offerings, meal offerings, sacrilege) and the dimensions of the Temple building and its constituent parts. . . . In due course Jews were to develop new expressions of Judaism that came to terms with the loss of the Temple, but it is not clear how long it took for the yearning for a rebuilt Temple to subside. . . .

Temple imagery and reference to the priestly “courses” in many mosaic inscriptions on synagogue floors of the 5th and 6th centuries CE have encouraged speculation that Jews in this period harbored hopes for an imminent rebuilding, but this may be an over-interpretation. In any case, [by the 5th century] rebuilding was not a practical possibility under Christian rulers intent on turning Palestine into a Christian holy land in which Jesus’ prediction of the destruction of the Temple could be witnessed as fulfilled.
...}

jewish_anti-zionism - Jews Against Zionism

{...

In Britain, Lucien Wolf asserted that Zionism is "an ignorant and narrow-minded view of a great problem—ignorant because it takes no account of the decisive element of progress in history; and narrow-minded because it confounds a political memory with a religious ideal." Wolf was of the opinion that Jews were "Aryans" not different from other Europeans. Since all the nations of Europe are more or less of the same "race," it is not clear to the modern mind why that would invalidate Jewish nationalism. However, in the contemporary context it must have been a valid-seeming point. Notwithstanding the putative Aryan origin of the Jews, Wolf was soon joining with Israel Zangwill in a project to create a Zionist colony in East Africa. Perhaps the main drawback of the Zionist movement for people like Wolf is that they were not leading it.

Laurie Magnes wrote: 

"A flight which is no flight, an abandonment, and an evacuation—this is the modern rendering of the Messianic hope: instead of Gentiles coming to the light, Dr. Herzl offers the petty picture of Jews content, like foreign visitors, with a 'favorable welcome and treatment.' We have called this a travesty of Judaism. But it is more than satire—it is treason. Dr. Herzl and those who think with him are traitors to the history of the Jews, which they misread and misinterpret. They are themselves part authors of the anti-Semitism which they profess to slay. For how can the European countries which the Jews propose to 'abandon' justify their retention of the Jews? And why should civil equality have been won by the strenuous exertion of the Jews, if the Jews themselves be the first to 'evacuate' their position, and to claim the bare courtesy of 'foreign visitors'?" (Magnes, L.,_ Aspects of the Jewish Question,"_ London, 1902  p. 18)

The Jewish adherents of Marxism were likewise constrained by the doctrine of internationalism, and the Marxist view of the Jewish problem, from accepting the validity of Zionism. Nationalism was the product of capitalist society according to Marxist dogma. Therefore, nationalism in the waning days of capitalism was inherently reactionary. It would vanish with the dissolution of capitalism in the imminent world revolution. Marxism seemed to offer an ideal solution of the Jewish problem in the abolition of all nationalism, and many Jews were anxious to assert their "internationalism." In fact, however, Marxist "internationalism" was almost wholly Jewish in origin. Ultimately, Soviet Marxism was in fact to accept the validity of almost every national struggle, with the exception of that of the Jews, Tatars, Chechnyans and the other unfortunate peoples who suffered genocide at the hands of Stalin. 

Despite the opposition of the Jewish establishment to Zionism, the Jewish Encyclopedia  was able to report in 1911, only 14 years after the first Zionist congress:

The extent to which the Zionist idea has spread among the Jewish people may be seen not only in the number of Jews affiliated with the Zionist organization and congress, but also in the fact that there is hardly a nook or corner of the Jewish world in which Zionistic societies are not to be found. Even where no such organizations exist expressions of approval and adhesion have come from bodies of Jews who have lived practically cut off from all connection with the course of Jewish life. Notable were communications, together with subscriptions for the fund, from a band of descendants of Portuguese Jews in Manecoré in Amazonas, Brazil (March 12, 1901), from Jews settled in Chile, and from the Jadid al-Islam in Khorasan (1901); while societies exist in Tshita (Siberia, on the Manchurian border), Tashkent, Bokhara, Rangoon (Burma), Nagasaki, Tokyo, Hongkong, Singapore, and among the American soldiers in the Philippines. The Shanghai Zionist Association was founded in 1903; the Dr. Herzl East Africa Zionist Association in Nairobi (East-African Protectorate) in 1904. In Australia there are four Zionist federations: New South Wales, Victoria, South Australia, and West Australia. Queensland has its own federation with its center in Brisbane, and New Zealand has several societies. Even among the Russian Jews settled by the Jewish Colonization Association in Argentina, there is a federation comprising four societies. A Zionist congress was held there May 16, 1904, comprising delegates of 1,150 shekel-paying members. In every country of Europe, in the United States, along the North-African coast, and in Palestine similar societies are to be found. At the St. Louis Exposition, 1904, the Zionist flag (blue and white stripes, with a "Magen Dawid" in the center) floated from one of the buildings together with those of other nationalities.

The above progress is surprising if one reads only the polemics of contemporary Jewish anti-Zionists and takes them as representative of the feelings of "the Jews." The different ideological justifications for anti-Zionism, from religious leaders, racist cranks and Marxists, all had the same basis. The Jewish leadership, the classes who had traditionally appointed themselves to represent "the Jews," faced a revolt. Zionism represented the will of the Jewish people.

Contrary to the dark imaginings of anti-Zionists and anti-Semites, there did not exist any real "international Jewry" in the sense of an organized international Jewish community, prior to the rise of Zionism. There were no Elders of Zion, no protocols and no secret plan. However, on the positive side, contrary to the dogma of anti-Zionists, the informal community and commonality of Jews around the world was a self-evident fact of every day life, that could only be denied by ignoring the commonplaces of Jewish life. A Jew arriving in Paris from Minsk would seek out the Jewish community where he was welcome, and not the community of Russian expatriates. A Polish Jewish immigrant to the United States could expect to be received with condescension but with charity by the established Jews of that country, many of whom had come from Germany. He or she might expect to find employment in the Jewish-controlled garment industry of New York and other Jewish endeavors. Among Polish Christian immigrants to the United States, Polish Jews were certainly not welcome. Hebrew literature and poetry of the Diaspora, as well as the ancient holy books, were kept alive by Jewish culture in London and Berlin and Baghdad and Tehran. On the negative side, it was not necessary to wait for the rise of Nazism to understand that "Jewishness" could not be erased by modern garb or even conversion to Christianity. Jewish Marxists found they could not reconcile the professed internationalism of Marxism with the obvious anti-Semitism of many Jewish Marxists. In Germany, assimilation and integration were obvious failures. Nobody would seriously contend that Karl Marx or Felix Mendelssohn or Benjamin Disraeli were not viewed as "Jews," and the Jewish origin of many such newly minted Christians followed hem about for many generations.

The fact of Jewish nationalism and national identity asserted itself against doctrines that proved to be unrealistic or outmoded. One by one, each of the anti-Zionist movements and communities, among those who survived the persecutions of the twentieth century,  fell into line with what Marxists would call "historical necessity." In part, the practical demonstration of Zionism that it was possible to gather the Jews in Israel, and to have Jewish workers and a Jewish army, dissipated the skepticism of earlier years. In part, the anti-Semitism of the USSR as well as the Holocaust provided horrible proof that "progress" would not necessarily wipe out anti-Semitism.

The transformation of the reform Jewish community, who were the quintessential anti-Zionists, into avid Zionists, is nearly complete by the beginning of the twenty first century. The Orthodox Jewish community likewise took up the Zionist flag. Many of the ultra-orthodox anti-Zionist groups, while never admitting that they are Zionists, came to be zealous supporters not only of Israel, but of aggressive Zionism. Marxist Jews early split off to form a Socialist Zionist movement. Later the Marxist Jewish Bund was formed because the fact of Jewish national identity was too strong to be denied. Plekhanov sneered, not without some truth, that Bundists were Zionists who were afraid of seasickness.

...}


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 12, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> Unfortunately, most Americans have been so brain washed by the media that they think Israel is our de facto 51st state which we are obligated to defend and economically support, as though it was written into the Constitution.   ...




Our fighter planes run on technology they developed. Whatcha gonna do?

3.8 billion to Israel is better than 5 billion to Palestine via the UN to print terrorist textbooks and teach kids how to be suicide bombers.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Feb 12, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > admonit said:
> ...


You are thinking of Palestinians as a generalization of all the people who lived in Ancient Canaan.

The people above, including the Hebrew/Israelites of the time, never called themselves and much less thought of themselves as Palestinians.

None of the people who lived there at the time are ever referred to by any of their neighbors, or traders, or invaders as Palestinians.

Today, the people who call themselves Palestinians, do so because of the Mandate of Palestine, a Mandate they did not want
because it meant that the indigenous people, the Jews, were going to become sovereign of their own destiny and away from Muslim oppression.

Today, the people who call themselves Palestinians did not decide to call themselves by that name but were forced to accept that identity by Arafat and the Russian KGB from 1964 on.


It is easy to confuse the name of a region, given by the Romans to make the indigenous Jews of the land forget about their identity and stop fighting the Romans, as history does attest to.

The Romans changed the name of Judea and of Jerusalem and closed Jerusalem to all Jews, so that the Jews would stop fighting.
There were NO other people fighting the Romans at the time, or the Greeks and Persians before them, or the Assyrians before them.

Most of the tribes of Ancient Canaan you specify became either part of the Nation of Israel, became Jewish, or blended with other people, or invaders.


Arabs are NOT and have never been indigenous of Ancient Canaan, which is why they get their identity from the Peninsula they came from and the language which became the common one amongst them in that Peninsula.

A Peninsula which most of them only left after Islam came to be founded in the 7th Century CE.

Today's people who call themselves Palestinians, are Arabs who simply found themselves stuck in the Mandate for Palestine and the Muslim leadership refusal to allow the Jews to be sovereign over their own ancient Homeland.

And considering that about 80 % IS in the hands of Arabs from Arabia, there is really nothing the Arabs have to complain about, since they got most of the land which was really meant to go to the indigenous Jewish people.

Refusing to create a Palestinian State only because a Jewish one exists is the only reason why the conflict continues.

The "Palestinians" are intent in following Mohammad's teachings against the Jews he defeated in Arabia.   Lie to them, promise anything , get them off their guard, and then attack and kill them.


Jews and Israelis have always taken care of themselves.
And they take care of many Arabs and others, nowadays, in and outside of Israel, who cannot take care of themselves.

It is not being able to destroy Israel and having all Jews return to being oppressed and at Christian and Muslim hands any time those two religious leaders wish, really upsets those leaders and haters of Jews.

Too bad.


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 12, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Totally and completely false.
Jews never paid any taxes any more than any Muslim.
The Quran explicitly forbids abuse of Jews in any way.


----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 12, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Where should they have gone?...Back to Germany?...it was still burning....tell us where you wanted them to be placed that makes more sense than Israel....
New York? LA? Texas? Mexico? where?


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 12, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately, most Americans have been so brain washed by the media that they think Israel is our de facto 51st state which we are obligated to defend and economically support, as though it was written into the Constitution.   ...
> ...




You have your numbers wrong.
First of all, it is Israel that gets more like $5 billion a year once you count all the loans they never expect to repay, etc.
And second is that Palestine only gets about $200 million a year, barely enough to provide clean water and waste removal.

If you don't want suicide bombers, then don't do things that deserve it.


----------



## keepitreal (Feb 12, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > If you say you can't live next to or with people of a different faith you are blasted by everyone unless the people you can't abide are Israeli.....
> ...





Rigby5 said:


> The US created Israel totally out of thin air in 1948, through the UN, and there is no legal basis for doing that.
> Israel should not exist.


Who has heard such a thing?
Who has seen such things?
Shall the earth be made to give birth in one day?
Or shall a nation be born at once?
For as soon as Zion was in labor,
She gave birth to her children.
Shall I bring to the time of birth,
and not cause delivery? says the Lord
Shall I who cause delivery 
shut up the womb? says your God

Isaiah 66:8-9

God established Israel, like He said He would
Israel has to exist for prophesy to come to pass


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 12, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


You’re quite a tool since you’re using secular scholars who are ignoring the Prophets.
I suggest you catch up with your Bible studies.
Everything in the last 2,000 years was prophesized by Moshe in Deuteronomy.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Feb 12, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


Rigby, 

You would have a case if you did not go to anti Israel/Jews conspiracy sites and authors.

So, try again.


----------



## McRocket (Feb 12, 2019)

admonit said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...



You are really so ignorant I have to explain it to you?

Okaay.

He typed: '*The Palestinians are murdering hateful people'
*
That means ALL Palestinian people.

If he meant some, he should have said 'some Palestinians....' OR 'many Palestinians'.

Nope...he said 'The Palestinians'.

That means ALL OF THEM.

Class dismissed.


Have a nice day.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 12, 2019)

McRocket said:


> admonit said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...


There are many good Palestinians who love Israel as it is.
They help the IDF prevent many terrorist attacks.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 12, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


''

Oh whoops, it was almost 1 billion in direct aid Obama's 1st year, then someone caught on..

U.S. Foreign Aid to the Palestinians (FY2012-2013)

How much aid does the US give Palestinians, and what’s it for?


----------



## McRocket (Feb 12, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately, most Americans have been so brain washed by the media that they think Israel is our de facto 51st state which we are obligated to defend and economically support, as though it was written into the Constitution.   ...
> ...



*Okay...where is your link to unbiased, factual proof that ALL the technology (the stealthiness, the software, the engines, the avionics, etc.) that goes into F-16's, F/A-18's, F-15's, F-22's and F-35's was developed from Israel?*


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 12, 2019)

Sixties Fan said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...




That is totally wrong and ignorant.
The region has ALWAYS been called Palestine, even though it was always many smaller countries.
It predates the Romans, and goes way back into Egyptian and Greek references far earlier.
And the Palestinians are the Canaanites, Akkadians, Urites, Chaldeans, Phoenisicans, Philistines, etc.
It does NOT include the Hebrew or Jews because they invaded  later, and were elitists who never integrated.
So they NEVER belonged there.
In fact, the fact they did not belong there was so obvious, the Babylonians, Assyrians, and the Romans all kicked them out.
But they just insist on keep sneaking back.

You know nothing at all about history.
Arabs STARTED in Palestine, and went TO the Arabian Peninsula from Palestine.
It is NOT the other way around as you totally incorrectly claim.
That is easily proven by the origin of all Arab language, which happened in Palestine, likely Jericho.
About 8000 BC.
Jews do not even show up until around 1500 BC.
And Jews are only known as being Semitic because Hebrew is an Arab language.
Semitic means of an Arab language.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 12, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Wtf, they can't self-suffice?

Oh, I fucking deserve it, come at me bro!

G'luck with that.

What business of Americans is it what Palestinians do with their sewage? Seriously.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 12, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


Never start a post with a lie.


----------



## McRocket (Feb 12, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > admonit said:
> ...



Don't tell me - I know this.

Tell Rambunctious.


----------



## McRocket (Feb 12, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Sixties Fan said:
> ...



And where is your link to unbiased proof that he deliberately attempted to deceive?

I guarantee you cannot provide one...which means your statement is utter nonsense...and possibly libelous.


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 12, 2019)

Rambunctious said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...




Most of the Jewish immigrants to Palestine were from Poland or Russia.
And they were offered dozens of choices, including Spain, Zanzibar, and Uruguay.
Palestine was the worst possible choice, since it was already filled to capacity.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 12, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...



Fuck the Philistines, BooBoo!  They're assholes!


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 12, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...




Wrong.
You are using fake Israelis sources.
Palestine never got more than $200 million a year from the US, and even that often was halted or held back.

{...
The 2018 changes included  Reprogramming $231.532 million of FY2017 bilateral economic assistance that was originally intended for the West Bank and Gaza (including $25 million for East Jerusalem hospitals) for other purposes.
...}

https://fas.org/sgp/crs/mideast/RS22967.pdf


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 12, 2019)

McRocket said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


Rugby is not being deliberate; he’s simply an ignorant chump.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 12, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


Filled to capacity?
What’s that number?


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 12, 2019)

Palestine is ancient, long before the Hebrew invasion around 1000 BC.

{...
This article presents a *list of notable historical references to the name Palestine* as a place name in the Middle East throughout the history of the region, including its cognates such as "Filastin" and "Palaestina".

The term "Peleset" (transliterated from hieroglyphs as _P-r-s-t_) is found in five inscriptions referring to a neighboring people or land starting from circa1150 BC during the Twentieth Dynasty of Egypt. The first known mention is at the temple at Medinet Habu which refers to the Peleset among those who fought with Egypt in Ramesses III's reign,[2][3] and the last known is 300 years later on Padiiset's Statue. The Assyrians called the same region "Palashtu/Palastu" or "Pilistu", beginning with Adad-nirari III in the Nimrud Slab in c. 800 BC through to an Esarhaddon treaty more than a century later.[4][5] Neither the Egyptian nor the Assyrian sources provided clear regional boundaries for the term.[6]

The first appearance of the term "Palestine" was in 5th century BC Ancient Greece when Herodotus wrote of a "district of Syria, called _Palaistinê_" between Phoenicia and Egypt in _The Histories_.[7][8][9] Herodotus was describing the coastal region, but is also considered to have applied the term to the inland region such as the Judean mountains and the Jordan Rift Valley.[10][11][12][13] Later Greek writers such as Aristotle, Polemon and Pausaniasalso used the word, which was followed by Roman writers such as Ovid, Tibullus, Pomponius Mela, Pliny the Elder, Dio Chrysostom, Statius, Plutarchas well as Roman Judean writers Philo of Alexandria and Josephus.[14] The word was never used in an official context during the Hellenistic period, and is not found on any Hellenistic coin or inscription, first coming into official use in the early second century AD.[15] It has been contended that in the first century authors still associated the term with the southern coastal region.[16][17]
...}

Timeline of the name "Palestine" - Wikipedia


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 12, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Palestine is ancient, long before the Hebrew invasion around 1000 BC.
> 
> {...
> This article presents a *list of notable historical references to the name Palestine* as a place name in the Middle East throughout the history of the region, including its cognates such as "Filastin" and "Palaestina".
> ...


I asked who settled the land first.
Who stole it from these first settlers?


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 12, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Sixties Fan said:
> ...



In what way?
The Palestinians were out ally in WWI, and we owe the defeat of the Ottoman Empire to the Palestinian rebels.
You have heard of Lawrence of Arabia, right?
The Palestinians have never been our enemy.
But Israel does nothing good for us, liked about Saddam, and colludes in our elections.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 12, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


NOW we’re getting somewhere!


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 12, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...



The capacity increased over times and money, but clearly the Jews were unwanted and hostile, illegal immigrants.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 12, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...



Yeah, I've also heard of King David. Of which there is historical evidence him and his son are a real thing. I used to be built like David, wtf happened?

The Tel Dan Inscription: The First Historical Evidence of King David from the Bible - Biblical Archaeology Society


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 12, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


What’s the capacity?
6,000,000 people and over 90% of the useful land untouched as of yet.
You are one dumb asshole.


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 12, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Palestine is ancient, long before the Hebrew invasion around 1000 BC.
> ...




We already discussed who settled the land first.
It was the Canaanites, around 8000 BC.
Then Akkadians, Urites, Amorites, Chaldeans, Phoenicians, Philistines, etc., who now are all collectively known as Palestinians.
The Hebrew invaded around 1000 BC, but never held the land long.
They were defeated by the Babylonians, Assyrians, Romans, etc.
They hardly ever ruled, and had not history of any significance there.
The Hebrew essentially were Egyptian emigrant.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 12, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


The first people to settle the land was Shem and Yefes...conquered by Canaan.
The descendants of Shem took it back.
Your history sucks.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 12, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...



Son, you have been indoctrinated with some revisionist history that is derp.

The main goal of that is to deny God.


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 12, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



King David and the Hebrew invasion was around 1000 BC, but they were so abusive, no one could tolerate their rule.
So one after another, the Babylonians, Assyrians, Romans, etc., not only beat them, but drove them out.
They weve gone more than they had been there.
And they were not from there originally.  Likely Egyptian emigrants.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 12, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


Just as the Torah and Prophets state.
Is your Muslim butt hurt?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 12, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...




Jewish Egyptians..ho, okay.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 12, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


His Rabbi told him.


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 12, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...




No, that is foolish.
Land is just sand, and it is only water that makes it useful, and is what limits population.
The fact Israel can now afford desalinization does not give them a right to the land.
In order to support the massive Israeli population centers, they have stolen all the water and made Arab agriculture impossible.
The area is now WAY over populated, and the European Jews do not belong.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 12, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...



What Rabbi would do that?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 12, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...



Wtf? Are you some kinda Nazi sympathizer or something? I tell ya where they belong: South Beach.


----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 12, 2019)

McRocket said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...


If you have to lie about what I said you must be pretty depleted of any reasonable argument...please post where I said all Palestinians are bad....I told you there are many living and working in Israel....being dishonest is not a pretty trait to have....


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 12, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Trying to use the Old Testament is incredibly lame.
Especially since you are not good at it.
Shem was a son of Noah, and clearly even in the Old Testament, the Land of Canaan preceded Noah and Shem.
And no, the Hebrew are no more the descendants of Shem than anyone is.
The word Semitic comes from Shem and refers to the origins of Arab languages, it does NOT refer to Jews.
The sons of Noah clearly take wives who were not on the ark and there were other pre-existing cultures and societies.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Feb 12, 2019)

The Left hate Democracies.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 12, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...




Dune coon sez what?


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 12, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...




Nothing at all even remotely controversial in what I wrote.
But you on the other hand appear to want to believe Biblical stories that were not even written down until around 200 AD.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 12, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


And the Jews have built metropolises in 70 years that were shitholes under Arabs for 2,000 years.
Your point?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 12, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...




Ask me how I know you didn't read this:

The Tel Dan Inscription: The First Historical Evidence of King David from the Bible - Biblical Archaeology Society


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 12, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...




The Old Testament is extremely clear that the Hebrew tribes lived in Egypt for over 400 years.
So then clearly Hebrew essentially had to be or become Egyptians.
Where do you think the Hebrew got monotheism from?
It was an Egyptian belief around that time.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 12, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


Genesis, Chapter 10.
The tribes of Shem and Yefes were violently conquered by the tribes of Canaan and the Children of Israel took it back.
Well, actually God kicked out the idolatrous Canaanite scum.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 12, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


210 years.
Your Bible knowledge sucks.


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 12, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



I don't really care where they live or belong.
But they as an immigrant minority should not be ruling over the native majority, anywhere.


----------



## fncceo (Feb 12, 2019)

You've got it all wrong ... the argument isn't whether or not Jews belong in Israel.

The land is theirs, they are there in the millions and they ain't packing their bags and moving to Florida.

So, you gonna learn to live with that and make peace with them?

Or, you going to keep stamping your feet, holding your breath, and getting your arse kicked by the IDF?

Your choice.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 12, 2019)

The Bible is proven true all the time. I'm not into revisionist bullshit, sorry.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 12, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...



God says the land is theirs, if you wanna argue? IMO you're a dumbass.

G'luck with that!


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 12, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...




Israelis have built nothing.
It was the US giving them over $5 billion a year that built everything.
It is much cheaper when you do not buy land but instead just murder the owners and take it.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 12, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


Is that why the US just bought Iron Dome and doesn’t ever ask Russia or the Muslims to invent anything?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 12, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...



If Jews did that, they'd be like Muslims and the dark ones. "Gibs me dat"

Now history shows that Jews do innovate, so you're full of shit.


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 12, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...




No one is claiming that King David did not exist.
Of course he did.
But he was an evil invader who massacred native Canaanite women and children at Jericho.
He should be reviled.
And he was.
The Hebrew invaders were defeated and force to leave by the Assyrians around 740 BC.
The Hebrew invaders were defeated and force to leave by the Babylonians around 600 BC.
The Hebrew invaders were defeated and forced to leave by the Romans around 60 AD.

So in total, the Hebrew invaders only ruled Palestine for a couple hundred years at most.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 12, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


And all of those “righteous” nations are gone we Jews are still here...annoying you to no end.


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 12, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Nonsense.
Canaan goes back to around 8000 BC.  
We have sites and proven archaeology.
Nor did anyone kick out the Canaanites.
They tried to massacre them, but there still likely are more than half a million of them.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 12, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...



God liked him, that's good enough for me. He played music so good that God liked it. What's your claim to fame again?


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 12, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


Some Links?
You realize the digging under the Temple Mount prove you wrong.
In fact, you haven’t posted one fact yet.


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 12, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> The Bible is proven true all the time. I'm not into revisionist bullshit, sorry.




The Bible is also proven false by its own words, all the time, as well.
For example, if Noah and his family on the ark were all that survived, then who did Noah's son's marry?
You can't survive as a race with that small of a gene pool.


----------



## fncceo (Feb 12, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> he was an evil invader who massacred native Canaanite women



They know what they did.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 12, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Aw shit, I didn't realize you were a Heeb. Maybe the Groucho thing should have given me a clue, huh?



Harpo was one the most talented people ever.


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 12, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



God did NOT at all ever say that the Land of Canaan belonged to the Hebrew.
The fact some Hebrew leader CLAIMED God said that is not at all believable.
A real God would not give away occupied land.
He would make new land that was unoccupied.
It is an obvious case of theft.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Feb 12, 2019)

Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > The Arab World has shown no interest in “ peace” since 194& yet Israel is supposed to respect and abide by “ International law?” Its a Joke
> ...



Shove that piece of crap up your ass. Try reading some books if capable. Anti Semitic has been present in the Arab World since Mohammed. FUCK YOU


----------



## fncceo (Feb 12, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Aw shit, I didn't realize you were a Heeb.



We prefer kyke or sheeny.


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 12, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...




That is foolish, since Iron Dome is useless.
Almost everything we have is from the Arabs, such as our Phoenetic alphabet, algebra, calculus, etc.


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 12, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...




No, it shows that money can buy a good education, and it is education that allow innovation.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 12, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...



Wiping asses with bare hands, amirite?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Feb 12, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


 
Actually, the 1967 War started with Egypt blocking Israel’s right to International Waters, coupled with the U.N .   “ peacekeepers “  deliberately leaving as Nasser was bragging to the World he was going to destroy Israel once and for all . Nice try though !!


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 12, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Wrong.  All those nations are still there, as Palestinians.
The Jews not only left, but the Ashkenazi like Netanyahu are not even from the Mideast at all.
They speak Yiddish, which is Germanic.
It is only the Arab Palestinians who never left.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 12, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > The Bible is proven true all the time. I'm not into revisionist bullshit, sorry.
> ...




They already had wives, dumbass. If you knew something, you'd know that.

Bible Gateway passage: Genesis 7:7-24 - King James Version


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 12, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



What digging?  The Romans built the 2nd Temple of Solomon, and Herod was a Roman who only pretended to convert to Judaism.


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 12, 2019)

fncceo said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > he was an evil invader who massacred native Canaanite women
> ...



So the children, infants, and even animals were supposed to be guilty of something?
Isn't it just more likely that Hebrew simply were greedy?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 12, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...



Boy, they told you some good shit, huh?


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 12, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



That is easily proven to be a lie because Jews live happily under Muslim or Arab rule for about 2000 years.
If Muslims or Arabs were anti-Jew, then none would have been left by then.
It was the Christian Crusaders who harmed Jews, not Muslims.


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 12, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



That is pretty ignorant.
Have you ever lived in a desert?
You likely would not survive there a week.


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 12, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



WRONG!.
While the Gulf of Aqaba was in contest, that is NOT a legal reason to resort to violence.
The proper legal response is to have the international court settle the water rights.
The Israelis attack on Egyptian air bases was totally and completely illegal and without warning or provocation.
And NO, Nasser has said NOTHING at all about any aggressive intents, nor was any of the Egyptian military on any sort of alert.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 12, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...



I'd probably bring TP if I knew there was a shortage, jackass.


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 12, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...




Regardless, Noah and his son Canaan were not  Hebrew, and even according to your biblical story, the Land of Canaan was for the Canaanites, given to them by God, and not for the later Hebrew emigrants from Egypt to steal from the Canaanites.
Canaan was supposed to be a son of Noah, so then had the right to the land, not the later Hebrew invaders.


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 12, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Toilet paper comes from cutting down trees, which are far too valuable to waste in a desert.
You don't use toilet paper in a desert.
You use sand.
Do you think people in the US used toilet paper 100 years ago?
They did not.


----------



## fncceo (Feb 12, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...



I wasn't really looking for a reply ... I just needed you to post a couple of times more so that Mossad could pin-down your IP Address.

Just ignore those black drones over your 'house'.


----------



## fncceo (Feb 12, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> You don't use toilet paper in a desert.



Maybe _*YOU *_don't.


----------



## Picaro (Feb 12, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> And by the way, Turkey, Russia, and Iran are not Arab.



never said they were, moron; try and do a better job of playing semantic games and build better strawmen next time you decide to parrot stupid left wing rubbish.



> That is why they are the problems.



They do that because Arabs are arrogant and stupid, a dangerous combo, and the non-Arab neighbors aren't dumb enough to stand around waiting for the bandits to invade again; they've been there , done that already.



> They invade and take over because they are not Arab and have no concern for the natives.



lol like I said, you're utterly clueless about those 'natives' and their history; it's called do them in before they do you in.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 12, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...



Corncobs and Sears catalog pages 100 years ago.

You wipe with sand, bro? 

This may explain your disposition.


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 12, 2019)

Picaro said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > And by the way, Turkey, Russia, and Iran are not Arab.
> ...




That makes no sense because the Hebrew were not native and should not have invaded and massacred Canaanites in the first place.
Then after leaving for centuries, it is even less sensical for Jews to return to the Mideast if they even remotely thought there was any danger in doing so.
So there was never any threat at all, Jews in Israel are just claiming there was some sort of threat, as an absurd excuse.
But look at the facts and we only see Zionist violence, such as blowing up the British in the King David Hotel, assassainting the UN moderator, Count Folke Bernadotte, massacring Arab villages like Dier Yassin, etc.


----------



## Picaro (Feb 12, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > admonit said:
> ...



lol 'Palestinians' didn't even exist until 1956, when Arafat made up some stupid crap to sell to idiots like yourself. They're a complete fabrication; they considered themselves Syrians, except for those who were merely illegal immigrants from Egypt, Iraq, and the Arab peninsula. One of the main reasons the Ottomans brought Jews in in the first place was because the 'natives' didn't pay taxes, dodged the drafts, and in any case had ;largely disappeared during the civil war between the Ottomans and Egypt.

But don't let that stop you from parroting lies fed you, since you have nothing worthwhile to discuss anyway unless somebody else puts your talking points in your mouth for you.


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 12, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...




Sears did not exist until 1886.


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 12, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



I never said I lived in a desert.


----------



## Picaro (Feb 12, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...




lol now you think segueing into another topic will cover your ass for you. You make zero sense, because you literally don't know what the hell you're talking about from one sentence to the next. If you don't want to talk about Arabs just say so.


----------



## fncceo (Feb 12, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 12, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...



Newsflash: This is 2019

100 years ago was 1919. Yoar Welcome.

Post WW1 even.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 12, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


They are still there...waiting to get their asses kicked out of their desert shitholes.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 12, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


Try keeping up with the news.


----------



## Crepitus (Feb 12, 2019)

McRocket said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


I don't have anything against helping them out, but they need to stop acting like we owe it to them and conservatives need to stop thinking we do.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 12, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


The world’s shortest list is nations that take our tax dollars and thank us.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 12, 2019)

The US set up the Jews in Israel because we believe in God, and that's the reality of the situation.


----------



## fncceo (Feb 12, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> The US set up the Jews in Israel because we believe in God, and that's the reality of the situation.



To be fair, the Jews did all the heavy lifting.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Feb 12, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...



Don’t forget beheadings


----------



## Coyote (Feb 12, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


That is silly.  Beheadings occur everywhere.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 12, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


If the US did not stop Israel during the Six Day War, Israel would have taken over her 5 neighbors and all the Muslim bullshit since then would not have occurred.
The US owes Israel big time.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 12, 2019)

Coyote said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


I suggest you move.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 12, 2019)

Coyote said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...



It almost occurred in my house, good thing I had a Mauser. Yeah, that was my very 1st exposure to Islam.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 12, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



The problem is your meme is wrong.  There are peace deals and they have lasted.  I understand there are other deals being worked on.


----------



## fncceo (Feb 12, 2019)

Here's a fun-fact.  The US supported Israel's bid for independence from Britain in the UN and it's announcement of becoming a sovereign state.  But, that's all it got.  No one in the US Government believed Israel would survive the decade.

The US had an arms embargo against Israel until 1967 and American citizens went to jail for attempting to send small arms to Israel for its own defense.  

After the Six-Day War, it finally looked like Israel might survive and the US began _selling _(not giving) arms to Israel.

In 1967, the US war in Vietnam was a stalemate against a Soviet equipped enemy force ... However, Israel had just cleaned the clock of a vastly larger Soviet equipped force and they did it with French and British weapons.

The US needed to prove that US weapons could beat Soviet weapons and the only place they could make that demo was Israel.  So the US _loaned _Israel money to buy American weapons (loans that have all be repaid by the way).   Israel was then, and remains today, the country with the best track record against Soviet / Russian made weapons.  Israel is the ultimate celebrity endorsement in the Weapons Industry.


----------



## Picaro (Feb 12, 2019)

Coyote said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...



Probably in your family and homeland. They don't occur here in my town.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 12, 2019)

fncceo said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > The US set up the Jews in Israel because we believe in God, and that's the reality of the situation.
> ...



IME, Jews usually do not do heavy lifting. It is what it is.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 12, 2019)

Picaro said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


What do you want from a Coyote?
They’re a ruthless bunch.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 12, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


They certainly did in the creation of Israel....

And...civil rights in this country.


----------



## fncceo (Feb 12, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Israelis built Israel with the sweat of their brow and the blood of their children.  











Try not to forget that.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 12, 2019)

Picaro said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


 
No...incest is more likely the major crime there.

At any rate it is retarded to associate it solely or even primarily with Islam.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 12, 2019)

Coyote said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Is there a list on the Internet, other than Islam, of religions that are still advocating beheadings?
I need to plan my international vacations with more care.


----------



## fncceo (Feb 12, 2019)

Here's a little example of how Israel has been contributing to US arms industry ever since they lifted their embargo and began selling weapons to Israel.

One of the first things the Israelis bought was the McDonald Douglas F-4 Phantom fighter.  McDonald Douglas designed the fighter without a gun/cannon because their design philosophy was that dog-fighting was obsolete in the age of missiles.  However, Vietnam-era heat-seeking and guided missiles were less than reliable.  The Israeli pilots called them 'fuel pods' -- designed to be dropped _before _going into combat.  

The first thing the Israelis did with their F-4s was design and build a gun pod and integrated it into the heads up targeting system.  It was a retrofit that American pilots in Vietnam had been begging for.  

That is just the first in a long-line of Israeli developed upgrades for US military equipment that they have been able to prove in the field.


----------



## fncceo (Feb 12, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...



When I lived in Singapore, one of the immigrant maids decapitated her former employer and left her head in a public park just a block away from my daughter's school.

To be fair, I don't believe religion was a factor in the killing.


----------



## Picaro (Feb 12, 2019)

fncceo said:


> Here's a fun-fact.  The US supported Israel's bid for independence from Britain in the UN and it's announcement of becoming a sovereign state.  But, that's all it got.  No one in the US Government believed Israel would survive the decade.
> 
> The US had an arms embargo against Israel until 1967 and American citizens went to jail for attempting to send small arms to Israel for its own defense.
> 
> ...



The JVL has a different set of facts.

The 1968 Sale of Phantom Jets to Israel

Also, there was no 'stalemate' in Viet Nam; the VC were crushed in 1968 by Johnson's policies, and he did so without any violations of international agreements, while the North Vietnamese violated international agreements constantly, ignoring the DMZ and moving men and weapons through neighboring countries to boot. Considering McNamara's and the top Military brass's constant lying, which in turn led to a communist propaganda victory despite the real military situation and the communist led radicals in the U.S. able to force Johnson out of office and giving Nixon the White House.


----------



## Picaro (Feb 12, 2019)

Coyote said:


> No...incest is more likely the major crime there.



Even if that were true, it's still far better than the Muslim hobby of butt raping little boys, mostly incestuous butt raping at that.



> At any rate it is retarded to associate it solely or even primarily with Islam.



At any rate it's what you're famous for; that's because many Muslims are really just too lazy for stonings.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 12, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...



Very few Islamic countries use beheadings so I doubt you need to worry.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Feb 12, 2019)

Coyote said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Which means some do. You can’t deny it’s in their Culture. Even the few Beheadings in this Country were done by??????     I know! Israelis !!!


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 12, 2019)

> *Lets Jews aka Israelis take care of themselves.*


Something on which we can agree.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 12, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Yes I can deny it is in their culture.  That is a canard.  It is part of the Arabic culture, it is their chosen form of the death penalty.  That is far from all the worlds Muslims.  What I don’t understand is why people get so in arms about it *but say nothing about the equally barbaric and far more common death by hanging.*

In this country...let’s look at decapitations...


https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...d-her-authorities-say/?utm_term=.f862aeb9dc4c

Lawrence beheading trial moved to November 

Killer seeks release for decapitation slaying near Sparta committed as a teen

Army veteran decapitated his mom using a butter knife and his teeth, deputy says in court

Man pleads guilty in Va. Tech decapitation

Mercer County murder victim decapitated

Exorcism preceded woman’s killing and decapitation, suspect says

https://www.seattlepi.com/local/cri...ernon-man-decapitated-girlfriend-13191736.php

Upstate NY woman decapitated 7-year-old son, police say

Oh...and for Israel

Tiberias decapitation suspect: 'divine spirit' drove me to murder ex

Decapitation crimes cross ethnic and religious boundaries.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 12, 2019)

Coyote said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Wow!
9 decapitations in the US.
How long did it take to find 9?

That’s probably in 1 minute in any given Muslim nation.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 12, 2019)

Coyote said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...





fncceo said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



I was just about to say you ain't never seen 'um pull a stump, but ya got me.

PS: Americans know how to use mules and tractors. 

When I was 15, I was made to run a roto-tiller. Those things should be outlawed.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Feb 12, 2019)

Coyote said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...



Please tell us what “ peace deals” the Palestinians have worked on.   I know!!!  Stating the Israelis did not have any rights to the Western Wall !!


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Feb 12, 2019)

Coyote said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Decapititation does happen elsewhere but it’s not based on “ religious principles “ as a defense


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 12, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



Only Islam and crazy decapitates in theses days and times.


----------



## fncceo (Feb 12, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



So many of the earliest settlers building a Jewish State didn't have mules, let alone tractors.  They arrived, mostly from Europe, as displaced refugees with nothing in their pockets.  They made the desert bloom.

I think, in my heart, this is the biggest connection that Americans have with the Israelis, they settled a barren land and made it into something to be proud of.

But, like anything you're proud of, there are always those who will attempt to tear it down.


----------



## McRocket (Feb 12, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



Earth to your brain.

The Palestinians do not have a country...they are officially part of Israel. Nothing but 'territories' under the army boots of Israel. How can a people without a country make a country-to-country peace deal?

That's like Texas signing a peace deal with Washington...makes no sense.


BTW -_ 'On September 29, 2008, before passing the throne as leader of the Kadima Party to Tzipi Livni, Israeli Prime Minister Ehud Olmert made unprecedented comments in an interview with Yediot Aharonot. He stated, "[I am saying] what no Israeli leader has ever said: we should withdraw from almost all of the territories, including in East Jerusalem and in the Golan Heights." (September 29, 2008.)'

Olmert admits Israel must withdraw_


----------



## fncceo (Feb 12, 2019)

McRocket said:


> He stated, "[I am saying] what no Israeli leader has ever said: we should withdraw from almost all of the territories, including in East Jerusalem and in the Golan Heights." (September 29, 2008.)'



And he was dead wrong.  Withdrawing from territory without guarantees of peace is a non-starter.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Feb 13, 2019)

McRocket said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Earth to your “ brain”

Prior to 1967 the West Bank, E. Jerusalem and Gaza we’re officially recognized as part of Egypt and Jordan which would obviously include the U.N. 
    Try to read what you posted. Olmert stated Israel should withdraw from most of the territories, not all of them which is exactly what he offered to Abbas. Please tell us why it was rejected and why they formally declared Israel had no rights to the Western Wall


----------



## McRocket (Feb 13, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



And I have no idea why it was rejected...nor do I much care. That has nothing to do with this. My point was that the Palestinians are not a country. Thus they cannot make country-to-country peace deals. Duh.

That is fact.


Next...

*Did Olmert say that Israel should withdrawal from the Golan Heights?
Yes or no?*


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Feb 13, 2019)

McRocket said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...



The Golan Heights are not a part of the “ Palestinian State” you refer to. However, Gaza, West Bank and E. Jerusalem are. So tell us please why it was rejected and why the PLO Position is the Israelis have No Rights to the Western Wall.


----------



## McRocket (Feb 13, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



I never said it was part of the Palestinian State. How can Syrian territory be part of Palestine? Sheesh.

And I already told you, I neither know nor care what the PLO position was. Their land is theirs...they should not have to negotiate to be free. No one should. 
 As far as I am concerned, the Gaza Strip/West Bank IS the nation of Palestine. And Israel is illegally occupying it.

And nothing you can say will change my mind on that.


Now, you dodged the question. I will not answer another of your questions until you answer mine:

*Did Olmert say that Israel should withdrawal from the Golan Heights?
Yes or no?*


----------



## Denizen (Feb 13, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



There is evidence that Israel had foreknowledge and withheld it.


----------



## fncceo (Feb 13, 2019)

McRocket said:


> That has nothing to do with this.



It has _everything _to do with it.  The refusal of the Palestinian leadership to accept a peaceful future with Israel as a Jewish State is the entire reason we are where we are today.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Feb 13, 2019)

Denizen said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


And of course you are going to hide that proof for as long as you can.  Right?

Where is it ?  In Fort Knox?


----------



## admonit (Feb 13, 2019)

McRocket said:


> admonit said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...


Utter nonsense. "the Palestinians" doesn't mean "all Palestinians" or "every Palestinian".


----------



## Sixties Fan (Feb 13, 2019)

McRocket said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...



Oh, Olmert.....the one who ended up behind bars?  That Olmert?

Let us ask you this:

Do you have any knowledge what happened when the Jordanians or Syrians had control of the Golan Heights, from 1948 to 1967?


Do you know how many countries would give the enemy the chance to do again what the Jordanians and Syrians were  doing during those years?


----------



## admonit (Feb 13, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > admonit said:
> ...


I suppose it was sarcasm.


----------



## McRocket (Feb 13, 2019)

admonit said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > admonit said:
> ...



Lol...of course it does.

If you say 'The Palestinians are murdering hateful people'? Then you are not excluding any one Palestinian. And if you are not excluding any Palestinian from your description, then by default, you are referring to ALL Palestinian's.
Thus, by definition, you ARE saying that EVERY Palestinian is a murdering, hateful person.

It's common sense and basic English definitions. And I really had to explain that to you?

So noted.


Have a nice day.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Feb 13, 2019)

Denizen said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


w

Thread that supports your statement.  Another racist, bigoted


----------



## Sixties Fan (Feb 13, 2019)

McRocket said:


> admonit said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...


It is amazing that, if one says Palestinians, one takes it in general.

But if one says Israelis, one is supposed to presume that it means only "some" Israelis?

You are crying crocodile tears and basically destroying your room for something very simple, which happens ALL the time, on both sides.  On any side of a conversation, any conversation, as a matter of fact.

People do tend to use the generalized form, forgetting to use the word "some" in order that sensitive minds will not be confused and offended.


----------



## McRocket (Feb 13, 2019)

Sixties Fan said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



Us? You speak of yourself plurally? Unless you are royalty (which I doubt), then that could mean you are schizophrenic.
Sorry, I try not to talk to people like that. I suggest you seek counselling...immediately.

But, to answer your questions.

Yes, yes (who was Prime Minister when he said the above quotation), no (nor do I much care) and no (nor do I much care).


We are done here.

Have a sane day.


----------



## McRocket (Feb 13, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



And where is your link to unbiased, factual proof that Denizen is racist and bigoted (I assume he does have an anal oriface - so no need to prove that)?

Or do you just make libelous statements about people with zero, factual proof to back it up?


----------



## Sixties Fan (Feb 13, 2019)

McRocket said:


> admonit said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...


Oh, and BTW, there are many Arabs who live in Israel, who are pro Israel and also are part of the Military or some service to the country.

In other words, it is not possible to mean ALL Palestinians, Christian or Muslims, are murderers.

Regardless of that, considering the anti Israel/Jews education those in Gaza and the PA receive on a daily basis, and the "summer camps" they are made to attend......

It leads to a sad percentage of those who are dreaming of murder of Jews on a daily basis.  Just look at the last one, who raped and murdered a young Jewish woman, all because he wanted to end up in prison one day.  He finally got his wish.  

His family is eligible to receive a nice monthly salary now.
Courtesy of the money all the suckers in Europe, America, etc give the PA.

Martyrdom and a nice lifetime money nest.

Who said that society is not industrious?   
They continue to come up with the best ways to terrorize and destroy their enemies, and the world, one has seen in a long time.

But continue to be on the losing side, and always will be.


----------



## admonit (Feb 13, 2019)

McRocket said:


> admonit said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...


Another your idiotic comment.


McRocket said:


> *Okay you stupid freak...where is your link to unbiased, factual proof that Muslims treat Palestinians worse than the Israeli's do?*


Does "the Israeli's do" mean "all Israeli's do"?


----------



## Sixties Fan (Feb 13, 2019)

McRocket said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...


You are most certainly not having a sane day.

Because to you, ignorance is bliss, and if the Jordanians or Syrians were doing target practice on the Jews of Tel Aviv and killing civilians during those 19 years, your response is actually:

I could not care less.

One of us is truly insane to think that any country would give the enemy any land which would allow them to kill that country's civilians at any time without punishment, without taking over that area, especially when the enemy country attacked Israel in 1967 and lost the privilege of targeting civilians at will.


Keep up your lack of sanity.


----------



## McRocket (Feb 13, 2019)

admonit said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > admonit said:
> ...



That would mean 'all Israeli's'.

But I did not mean that and I should have said 'worse then the Israeli government does'.

My sincere apologies to Israeli's (who are not in the present ruling government).


BTW, don't post another quote from me without also posting a link to it (for context's sake) or you will be ignored.
 You could have made that up (as it is I vaguely remember it).

Now...we are done here.

I am not wasting my life arguing with every Zionist nut who enters this thread and cannot stand having his/her'precious' Israel talked badly of.
 And since you seem to not fully understand the English language...that means every Zionist who seems emotionally unbalanced on the subject...like you seem.

And, once again, Israel IS the 21'st century version of Apartheid South Africa.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Feb 13, 2019)

McRocket said:


> admonit said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...


Ladies and Gentlemen,

Here LIES a Control Freak who passes himself as normal people, not knowing history, the meaning of the word Apartheid, never been to Israel, and most definitely never was in South Africa during their Apartheid years, so on and so forth and so forth.


I keep hearing the shrieks of an 1000% ignorant and arrogant person who insists in behaving like the caretaker of a Luny Bean, or the Principal of a school of people only as sane as he is. (And we do know how sane he is from the shrieks he gives every time he deals with a "ZioNut"  (He really means "ZioNazi")


Nurse  Ratchet, you try and have a nice and sane day, ok.

Because gratefully, Israel does not depend on defending itself and ALL of its population......from ignorant, nut cases like you.


Am Israel Chai


----------



## Sixties Fan (Feb 13, 2019)

For those who are not mentally challenged 

The Myth of Israeli Apartheid


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Feb 13, 2019)

McRocket said:


> admonit said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...



Here we go again. He refused to acknowledge that Abbas has stated many times he will not tolerate “ one single Israeli in Palestine “ and ignores the fact that the PLO has stated Israel had no rights to the Western Wall. It’s called deranged Pro Palestinian Mentality syndrome


----------



## McRocket (Feb 13, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > admonit said:
> ...


I don't care what he said. He might have said EXACTLY what you said...I don't care. It is TOTALLY IRRELEVANT.
 Israel has no legal rights to the Golan Heights or to subjugate the Palestinians....NONE.
That is the fact you people just cannot face/live with. So instead, you just turn the Palestinian's into evil and start spinning justifications for Israel's horrific actions.

Once again:
*Did Olmert say that Israel should withdrawal from the Golan Heights?
Yes or no?*


----------



## Sixties Fan (Feb 13, 2019)

McRocket said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...



*"Did Olmert say that Israel should withdrawal from the Golan Heights?
Yes or no?" *[/QUOTE]

This is anti Zionism nonsense.

Leaders can say what they will.  Getting it passed by the Knesset and other governmental bodies is another story.

The PA signed the Oslo Accords and have done ZERO to live up to them.  And THAT was a signed document, for all the world to see..........and not the mere saying of a Palestinian Leader.

The PA, instead of living up to the Oslo Accords of bringing peace between the two parties, unleashed more terror, killing more Jews than before the Accords were signed.

You insist in knowing only one side of the conflict and making only one side the evil one.

Need one wonder why.......


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Feb 13, 2019)

McRocket said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...





Sixties Fan said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > Sixties Fan said:
> ...



He sees nothing wrong with Israel giving back Land that the Syrians had used for Target practice on the Israelis. After Camp David Accords failed because Clinton didn’t put pressure on Israel meet ALL their demands he initiated the second Intifada


----------



## admonit (Feb 13, 2019)

McRocket said:


> admonit said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...


I did provide the links and I never made up anything. You are a dishonest person.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 13, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


And it is rarely based onreligious princple among muslims either.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 13, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


I was thinking more of other Arab states.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 13, 2019)

admonit said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > admonit said:
> ...


It is not utter nonsense.  When you state "the Palestinian people" you are talking about all.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 13, 2019)

Sixties Fan said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



This is anti Zionism nonsense.

*Leaders can say what they will.  Getting it passed by the Knesset and other governmental bodies is another story.*

The PA signed the Oslo Accords and have done ZERO to live up to them.  And THAT was a signed document, for all the world to see..........and not the mere saying of a Palestinian Leader.

The PA, instead of living up to the Oslo Accords of bringing peace between the two parties, unleashed more terror, killing more Jews than before the Accords were signed.

You insist in knowing only one side of the conflict and making only one side the evil one.

Need one wonder why.......[/QUOTE]

Then why do you keep insisting Israel offered them everything they wanted?


----------



## Mindful (Feb 13, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Rubbish. Israel more than pays for what little the U.S. gives it many many times over, in intel, AWACs early warning systems, research, testing U.S. gear, standing ready 24/7, 365 to refuel, rearm, maintain, and repair our military aircraft, and a hundred other bennies most of you gimps have no clue about.
> ...



What did they ever do to you to arouse such rabid hatred?


----------



## Mindful (Feb 13, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> Israel is always boasting what a hi tech country they are and how they lead in inventions and innovations.
> 
> While at the same time begging the U.S. and other western power for more free money and weapons to help defend themselves from the problems they create with their neighbors by attacking and bombing them on a regular basis.  ....



You've never heard the term 'loan guarantees'?

 Couldn't you tone down the inflamatory rhetoric? Such as 'begging'?

As for hi tech. Israel's technology kept Steven Hawking alive for so long.


----------



## McRocket (Feb 13, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...



How about treating the Palestinians not much better then the Nazis treated Jews before Kristallnacht? Like sub-humans.

And I see no rabid hatred. I see disgust in their foreign policy behavior.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 13, 2019)

McRocket said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Are you really that brain dead? How do you know anything about Jews and Nazis before the Holocaust?


----------



## Sixties Fan (Feb 13, 2019)

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...



Then why do you keep insisting Israel offered them everything they wanted?[/QUOTE]
Israel offered them 97% of what they wanted, including East Jerusalem as their Capital.

What Israel can Never offer, is what the Arabs know will destroy Israel.  A return of all the Arabs who call themselves Palestinian refugees, with all their children and grandchildren, simply because the Arabs wish to keep those people as refugees until they achieve their goal.  Israel defeated, the same way as Mohammad defeated the Jews of Khaybar.

You know all of this.


----------



## McRocket (Feb 13, 2019)

Mindful said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Sorry, I am already debating with enough rabid Zionist's in this thread. You are passed my quota. And I have almost no respect for rabinous Zionists. And 'no'...it's NOTHING to do with religion. I think ALL major religions are silly and a complete waste of time.

I just glanced at you post and felt the urge to reply. I did not read your reply to it nor will I in future. 

If there is one thing I have learned in 'chat forums' is that no one seems more full of hatred, contempt and blindness to the truth then rabid Zionists.

And it's not even close.

It's like deep inside, they know their position is TOTALLY WRONG morally.  So they lash out in a desperate attempt at denial. Or maybe they are just sick. Not sure which.


Have a nice day.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Feb 13, 2019)

McRocket said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Germany is know for anti Jewish actions since the Visigoth in the 5th and 6th centuries.

Naziism is simply another form of that Christian hatred for Jews,
too many Germans have displayed for all the Centuries of their Christian existence.

Israel treats Arabs much better than Arabs have ever treated Jews in all the 1300 years before the Balfour Declaration.

Try not to equate Jews and Israel to any groups or governments, or times, when any of those very people were attacking, robbing, raping, burning or murdering Jews with gusto.

Foreign Policy behavior?

Israel is doing great in their Foreign Policy "behavior".
Which is what is attracting Arab and other countries to have Diplomatic 

By all means keep your attempts at mirroring what Christians and Muslims have done to the Jews, to Israel and its great Health, Jobs, and Education opportunities given to all the Palestinians who want any of it, as long as they will live in peace with Jews and all Israelis, Jews and non Jews.


You lose.


----------



## Penelope (Feb 13, 2019)

Mindful said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



I can read, you guy use the holocaust to make money.  Never mind about everyone who died in WWII, only the Hebrews matter,  that is what disgusts me. More Polish died than Jews.  By the way one of your rabbis said those killed in WWII and those who died of starvation and typhus were reincarnated to die. Crazy.  They were sinners.
Rabbi Says Holocaust Victims Were Sinners



> Rabbi Ovadia Yosef, leader of the Shas party, also declared that Prime Minister Ehud Barak has “no sense” because he is trying to make peace with the Palestinians, who are “snakes.”
> 
> Yosef was speaking in his weekly Saturday night sermon broadcast over the party’s radio stations and is even beamed overseas by satellite.
> 
> He called the Nazis “evil” and the victims “poor people,” but he said the six million “were reincarnations of the souls of sinners, people who transgressed and did all sorts of things which should not be done. They had been reincarnated in order to atone.”



you can't get much more crazier than that.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 13, 2019)

McRocket said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...



Heard it all before.

Yawn.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 13, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...



You've got some serious hangups.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 13, 2019)

Sixties Fan said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



What's the point of trying to explain anything to these people? Brought up on myths and fairy tales.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Feb 13, 2019)

McRocket said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...


Poor Nurse Ratchet.

Still having a bad insane day.

Could not have slept well after last night's tirade.

So, this morning, more of the same " I know it all about Jews and Zionists, blah, blah, blah. "


By all means, keep us all Zionists, Jews, Christians, Muslims, Hindus, Buddhists, First Nations, and all other Zionists at a a very lonnnnnnnng    distance.


You are bound to feel the boomerang coming back at ya.



Am Israel Chai.

The People of Israel LIVE


----------



## Mindful (Feb 13, 2019)

Sixties Fan said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Anything they don't understand, they label it Zionist.

It's so depressing.


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 13, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Couldn't you tone down the inflamatory rhetoric? Such as 'begging'?


The zionist Israeli jews almost 75 years after the so called holocaust. Still have their tin cup in hand and demand the gullible western nations give them billions of shekels annually to help them get over the alleged traumatic event.   ...


----------



## Penelope (Feb 13, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...



Oh believe me, we understand.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Feb 13, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...


There are more ignorant people like this one online just reading.

One needs to give the other side and HOPE they will be able to do their homework, and not just take his word as to what is what about Israel or Zionism.

He, more than all the centuries, clearly......does not care about Jews and accept any and all which is said against them.

He proved it post, after post, after post.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 13, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Couldn't you tone down the inflamatory rhetoric? Such as 'begging'?
> ...



Rubbish. You're delusional.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 13, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Sixties Fan said:
> ...



Yeah right. You're the type.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Feb 13, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...


Do not give up because of it. 
Stand strong.

Am Israel Chai.

We, the People of Israel, are now sovereign, and capable of defending ourselves against any and all rabid ignorant haters like him.  Christians, Muslims, Atheists, Nazis, Communists, Fascists.

No matter what they are called, we must stand up like King David, and like the Maccabees, and Bar-Kochba against their endless attempts to destroy us.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Feb 13, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Ignore.  He is on a trip of his own taking.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 13, 2019)

Sixties Fan said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



They don't  even realise how totally ignorant they are.


----------



## McRocket (Feb 13, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



See what I mean?

You rabid Zionists simply cannot see the reality.

You seem to automatically assume anyone against Israel's foreign policy since about 1982 is either 'delusional' and/or anti-Semitic.

And their points can NEVER be rational...no NEVER.

Sheesh.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Feb 13, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Why would they?  It is not everyone who is capable of thinking with logic.

All of these attacks on Israel come from a very well orchestrated Muslim and Christian war against the Jews.  Always has been.

Both ideologies hate to lose.  Especially to the Jews.

They got spoiled into thinking that Jews below under their feet for all eternity .

Many like him will never be able to see how wrong they are, and he even tells us he is not interested in learning what Apartheid actually is, never will have the guts to visit Israel, not even to spit on it.

So, nothing to see in him, only too much screeching exactly because there is nothing there.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Feb 13, 2019)

McRocket said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


What EXACTLY are those foreign policies since 1982 you are referring to.

Pointing fingers is not the same as discussing, and you definitly 
NEVER discuss anything .  It is more of a finger pointing exercise.

So, indulge us.

What are these policies you are so against, since 1982 which are getting you so upset?


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 13, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...


Jews have always been successful, socially amongst themselves, and always asked to run national finances.


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 13, 2019)

Mindful said:


> *As for hi tech. Israel's technology kept Steven Hawking alive for so long.*


The U.S. a couple of years ago, signed an agreement to give Israel $38 billion dollars over a 10 year period, (3.8 billion per year) for military weapons and advanced technology.

That would buy a heck of a lot of Stephen Hawking hi-tech wheel chairs. ..


----------



## McRocket (Feb 13, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Couldn't you tone down the inflamatory rhetoric? Such as 'begging'?
> ...



Well put.

It's like...'Hey, your ancestors looked the other way as we got slaughtered 50/75/100/125 (just fill in the number as time goes on) years ago by the Nazi's.
 So now you must feel guilty forever and give us renumeration forever...even though almost none of you had anything to do with it.'

The Holocaust was INCREDIBLY HORRIFIC. It will never be forgotten.

But it's been almost 75 years. And I had nothing to do with it...I was not even alive when it happened (and most American's/Israeli's weren't either).

Time to move on.

And time to stop using the 'anti-Semitic' excuse whenever you don't get what you want or allowed to do whatever you wish (like treat Palestinian's like sub-humans).


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 13, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > *As for hi tech. Israel's technology kept Steven Hawking alive for so long.*
> ...


How much to the Arabs?


----------



## Mindful (Feb 13, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > *As for hi tech. Israel's technology kept Steven Hawking alive for so long.*
> ...



They don't 'give' anything. Not very well informed, are you?


----------



## Mindful (Feb 13, 2019)

McRocket said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 13, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Couldn't you tone down the inflamatory rhetoric? Such as 'begging'?
> ...


How many nations give money to Israel?


----------



## McRocket (Feb 13, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



What silliness.

Jewish people are no more or less capable of 'running national finances' or being successful than any other group of people.

And not all Jewish people were successful. Many were. Many were not.

What? There are no poor Jewish people in Israel? Everyone is 'successful'? Not buying that one.

But if you are saying ALL Jews are successful...then you don't need any more handouts.

Fine.


----------



## McRocket (Feb 13, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Irrelevant.

The subject is American handouts.

And they should stop.


----------



## jillian (Feb 13, 2019)

Penelope said:


> *Israel's 30 Richest in 2018 *
> And Abramovich conquered the top spot with no time left on the clock
> 
> Jun 15, 2018 3:15 AM
> ...


Terrorist sympathizing anti-semites *would* say that. 

Perhaps the pals and Saudi Arabia should take care of THEMSELVES


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 13, 2019)

McRocket said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Your history is weak.
Almost every European nation has had an Orthodox Jew run it’s finances.
For one reason...
Christian nation’s didn’t trust their fellow Christians.
For the most part,, these nations became wealthy and the poor Christians got pissed off and demanded the expulsion of their Jews.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 13, 2019)

McRocket said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


And yet you didn’t respond in kind to SunniMan.
How objective of you.


----------



## jillian (Feb 13, 2019)

McRocket said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


No. The subject is  antisemitism. 

How much do we give the pals?

Oh right. Not part of the o/p’s rant.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Feb 13, 2019)

McRocket said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Sunny Man says  "So called Holocaust" and Mr. Rocket does not get what it means.

It is not about guilt, it is about not letting it happen again.

Which is exactly what Christian and Muslims fanatics want to see happen.  Which is Exactly what the refusal to allow Jews to 
rebuild their Nation was all about.

Which is exactly what the Arab refusal to build a State next to the Jewish State is all about.

It is about making sure that Jews will not enjoy their "freedom" for too long, just long enough until the Muslims take the land back into MUSLIM hands.


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 13, 2019)

The zionist Jews are still to this day are rolling some 90+ year old alleged Holocaust survivor in a wheelchair with numbers tattooed on their arm and pleading for even more money.

I wonder what they are are going to do in another decade or so when they've ran out of survivors to parade around to raise funds?  ..


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 13, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> The zionist Jews are still to this day rolling some alleged Holocaust survivor in a wheelchair with numbers tattooed on their arm and pleading for even more money.
> 
> I wonder what they are are going to do in another decade or so when they've ran out of survivors to parade around to raise funds?  ..


Too bad the Muslims of today don’t give a damn about the oppression of their own people.
It must be very comfortable being an American Sunni.


----------



## McRocket (Feb 13, 2019)

jillian said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



LOL...another rabid Zionist who automatically assumes anyone against Israeli foreign policy is an anti-Semite.

How childish.

And as for what 'you' give the 'pals'.

I don't care how much money you give them (guaranteed, it ain't enough).

The only thing I want you to give them is freedom.


We are done here Rabid Zionist, for now.

Shalom


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 13, 2019)

Sixties Fan said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


McFool knows full well what he and his fellow Liberals are all about.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 13, 2019)

McRocket said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...



Is that you done then? Yay!!


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 13, 2019)

McRocket said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...


The same response you post on any thread here on any given topic.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 13, 2019)

Mindful said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


Mc has left this thread about 90 times since yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Feb 13, 2019)

It's about time someone talks about US interests. I'm really tired of hearing about Israel and Palestine. Nobody ever talks about US interests.


----------



## jillian (Feb 13, 2019)

McRocket said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...



There was nothing “rabid” in what I said.  Or was there anything untruthful in what I said. 

Thank you for proving my point. 

Lowlife antisemetic pondscum are amusing


----------



## jillian (Feb 13, 2019)

Natural Citizen said:


> It's about time someone talks about US interests. I'm really tired of hearing about Israel and Palestine. Nobody ever alks about US interests.


Israel IS in our interests

Unlike Saudi Arabia or Russia.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Feb 13, 2019)

Sixties Fan said:


> Sunny Man says  "So called Holocaust" and Mr. Rocket does not get what it means.
> 
> It is not about guilt, it is about not letting it happen again.
> 
> Which is exactly what Christian and Muslims fanatics want to see happen.



I think you're a fanatic. You spend most of your day on here feeding us a constant stream of Israeli media propaganda. I think we both know why you do that. Right?

It's only by my good graces you haven't had a lid put on your mouth yet, ya fake.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Feb 13, 2019)

jillian said:


> Israel IS in our interests



No. Israel is none of our business.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 13, 2019)

jillian said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



I'd say depressing. Because they all say the same thing. Like a communal script.


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 13, 2019)

Natural Citizen said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Israel IS in our interests
> ...


U.S. support of Israel costs us huge money and all we get is grief from other countries in return. ..


----------



## jillian (Feb 13, 2019)

Natural Citizen said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Israel IS in our interests
> ...


You’re so funny. 

Ignorant

But funny


----------



## jillian (Feb 13, 2019)

Mindful said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...


That is exactly what it is. It’s called propaganda. 

That is why they should be called what they are


----------



## Natural Citizen (Feb 13, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> U.S. support of Israel costs us huge money and all we get is grief from other countries in return. ..



Who we get grief from are their Internet trolls.

They've been weaponizing social media for some time. You can spot em a mile away.


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 13, 2019)

jillian said:


> That is exactly what it is. It’s called propaganda.


Quite comical coming from a zionist Jew who continually parrots Israeli propaganda on a daily basis.  ...


----------



## Sixties Fan (Feb 13, 2019)

Mindful said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...


Where do you think they learned all of these.

Conspiracy theory sites.

"The Jews killed Jesus"  was the very first Conspiracy theory in the whole world.  And it was aimed at the Jews, to destroy Judaism.

And they grew into what they are now.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 13, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > That is exactly what it is. It’s called propaganda.
> ...



Shutup


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Feb 13, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...



If I am not mistaken SHERI is married to a Muslim


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Feb 13, 2019)

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...



Then why do you keep insisting Israel offered them everything they wanted?[/QUOTE]

Nobody said that, I stated Israel offered them ALMOST everything they wanted. Notice how the Pro Palestinian Kool Aid drinkers can’t answer one simple question? Tell us why the PLO formally stated Israel had no rights to the Western Wall


----------



## Sixties Fan (Feb 13, 2019)

McRocket said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...


The Arab League is keeping the Palestinians from Freedom.

Their Arab leaders are keeping them from Freedom.

UNWRA is keeping them from their Freedom.


Let us solve all of those three issues and a free, peaceful Palestinian State will come out of it.

Until then, NO, it is not Israel's fault, it never has been.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Feb 13, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > That is exactly what it is. It’s called propaganda.
> ...


A TON of toxic garbage from the Sunni person who says THIS
as his signature as "TRUTH"

*“We Jews, who have posed as Saviors of the World, we are today nothing else but the world’s seducers, its destroyers, its incendiaries, its executioners.” – Oscar Levy "*

Now, who is this Oscar Levy, and why does he hate his own people so much and why does he simply not leave Judaism, as Paul of Tarsus and so many others have done.

Telling lies about the Jewish people, being a Jew, is no better than being a Christian or Muslim telling lies about Judaism or Jews. 

You quote a Jew who did not want to be a Jew and attacked all things Jewish, good or bad.


Yes, Sunni Man, you are a master at finding Jews who are as ignorant as you are in order to boost your Muslim/Christian learned hatred of that people.

So underwhelming.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Feb 13, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> Unfortunately, most Americans have been so brain washed by the media that they think Israel is our de facto 51st state which we are obligated to defend and economically support, as though it was written into the Constitution.   ...



It was written elsewhere:
  I will bless those who bless you, those who curse you I will curse;


----------



## The Irish Ram (Feb 13, 2019)

Sixties Fan said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



The Arab nation IS responsible for the squatters living on Israeli land.  
Egypt planned  an invasion on the newly restored Israel and told the Arabs living and working in Israel to get out.  They did.  Egypt lost the invasion and refused to let the displaced Arabs into the countries they originally left  to go work in Israel.  So those Arabs parked themselves on the outskirts of Israel. And have been used ever since as a terrorist organization against the Jews whose land they wish to usurp.

A peaceful Palestinian state will last only 3 and 1/2 years.  Here is why:
*Joel 3:1-21 *
“For behold, in those days and at that time, when I restore the fortunes of Judah and Jerusalem, I will gather all the nations and bring them down to the Valley of Jehoshaphat. And I will enter into judgment with them there, on behalf of my people and my heritage Israel, because they have scattered them among the nations and have divided up my land, and have cast lots for my people, and have traded a boy for a prostitute, and have sold a girl for wine and have drunk it. “What are you to me, O Tyre and Sidon, and all the regions of Philistia? Are you paying me back for something? If you are paying me back, I will return your payment on your own head swiftly and speedily. For you have taken my silver and my gold, and have carried my rich treasures into your temples. ...

Best not to divide what God deeded to the Jews.  The result will be blood flowing in the Valley up to the horse's bridles.  *And *an increase of land back to the original deed, i.e. “To your offspring I give this land, from the river of Egypt to the great river, the river Euphrates".


----------



## McRocket (Feb 13, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Nobody said that, I stated Israel offered them ALMOST everything they wanted. *Notice how the Pro Palestinian Kool Aid drinkers can’t answer one simple question?* Tell us why the PLO formally stated Israel had no rights to the Western Wall



Notice how every rabid Zionist (NOT that all Zionist's are 'rabid - far from it) calls anyone who supports the Palestinians AT ALL 'Kool Aid drinkers'. Meaning no one is allowed to support them.


And Notice how you refuse to answer the simplest question that might put your position in jeopardy of looking ridiculous.

Once again:

*Did Olmert say that Israel should withdrawal from the Golan Heights?
Yes or no?*


----------



## McRocket (Feb 13, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Ahhh yes. The classic, Rabid Zionist approach.

Embrace free speech until someone makes a good point against you.

Then you tell them to 'Shut up'.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 13, 2019)

McRocket said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



I can do it again, if you like.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Feb 13, 2019)

McRocket said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Notice how every rabid ZIonist calls anyone who supports the Palestinians AT ALL 'Kool Aid drinkers'. Meaning no one is allowed to support them.


And Notice how you refuse to answer the simplest question that might put your position in jeopardy of looking ridiculous.

Once again:

*Did Olmert say that Israel should withdrawal from the Golan Heights?
Yes or no?*[/QUOTE]
It DOES NOT MATTER what Olmert wanted, or even Ehud Barak, or any other Israeli official said.  No part of Israel will be given up again for the false peace the Muslims know ver well how to promise......and never deliver.

Let us all notice how you do not pay one second of attention as to what any of the Arab leaders say.

Here are some quotes for you to deal with:

(Better still, here is the map of Palestine as it would be after 
Israel gives up the Golan Heights, the West Bank and......  )








Fatah logo for 54th anniversary features assault rifle with map of Israel and the PA areas 
Source: Official Fatah Facebook page, Dec. 29, 2018






Worse of all, is what Abbas has said:

“In a final resolution, we would not see the presence of a single Israeli - civilian or soldier - on our lands,” Abbas said in a briefing to mostly Egyptian journalists.

Abbas wants 'not a single Israeli' in future Palestinian state | Reuters


( Yes, NOT Palestinian land but always Muslim land which cannot be given away to the apes and pigs known as Jews )


You can bring any saying by any Israeli official, you do not have the guts to deal with the reality of what the Muslims are really like and what they want.


----------



## hadit (Feb 13, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> Israel is always boasting what a hi tech country they are and how they lead in inventions and innovations.
> 
> While at the same time begging the U.S. and other western power for more free money and weapons to help defend themselves from the problems they create with their neighbors by attacking and bombing them on a regular basis.  ....



What Nations have they attached and bombed recently? You did say on a regular basis, after all.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Feb 13, 2019)

Mindful said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Nurse Ratchet is screeching still?

Such lungs


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 13, 2019)

hadit said:


> What Nations have they attached and bombed recently? You did say on a regular basis, after all.


Syria ...


----------



## Sixties Fan (Feb 13, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > What Nations have they attached and bombed recently? You did say on a regular basis, after all.
> ...


That is what Assad gets for letting Iran put its weapons very close to the Israeli border in order to attack Israel.

AND , it has been the Iranian positions which have been attacked and not Syrian ones, but that could change if Assad insists.

Clearly, Syria learned nothing from losing all three wars to Israel .


----------



## Shusha (Feb 13, 2019)

McRocket said:


> *Did Olmert say that Israel should withdrawal from the Golan Heights?
> Yes or no?*



Well, this is an interesting red herring.  The issue of the boundary demarcation and territory of the Golan Heights is between Israel and Syria.  It has nothing to do with the Palestinians and is irrelevant in any discussion about peace between Israel and Arab Palestine.  The Arab Palestinians have NO say in what happens.


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 13, 2019)

Sixties Fan said:


> That is what Assad gets for letting Iran put its weapons very close to the Israeli border in order to attack Israel.


Zionists who love Israel always dream up some lame excuse as to why they 'just had to' attack their neighbors. ...


----------



## Shusha (Feb 13, 2019)

Penelope said:


> ... the US should not send 3.8 billion to Israel every year, when we have so many poor people without food and health ins in the US.



Here's the bottom line on this question:

Believing that the US should not send money to ANY nation, because money should be used only to care for American citizens in America, is a reasonable position to take.

Believing that the US should send money to MANY nations, but not to Israel, because ... Israel ... is likely rooted in antisemitism.  In order not to be accused of that, one simply has to design an objective set of criteria for which nations should receive American assistance, aide and investment.  I've yet to see such a thing from any poster claiming that the US "shouldn't send money to Israel", leading to the obvious conclusion.  

Prove me wrong.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Feb 13, 2019)

[ Here is something all the Anti Zionists will have a hard time living with:]

90% of Israeli Jews call themselves Zionists, Herzl Day poll finds


Why Anti-Zionist Jews Are a Minority - Commentary



[ Nothing like swimming upstream ]


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 13, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > That is exactly what it is. It’s called propaganda.
> ...


So when’s your next vacation in Syria?


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 13, 2019)

McRocket said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody said that, I stated Israel offered them ALMOST everything they wanted. *Notice how the Pro Palestinian Kool Aid drinkers can’t answer one simple question?* Tell us why the PLO formally stated Israel had no rights to the Western Wall
> ...


Didn’t you say “Goodbye” to this thread?


----------



## Mindful (Feb 13, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > What Nations have they attached and bombed recently? You did say on a regular basis, after all.
> ...



The British bombed Syria. They took off from Cyprus. 

Any comments?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Feb 13, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > That is what Assad gets for letting Iran put its weapons very close to the Israeli border in order to attack Israel.
> ...



Not an excuse. We just don’t like you. He he.


----------



## edward37 (Feb 13, 2019)

Picaro said:


> Rubbish. Israel more than pays for what little the U.S. gives it many many times over, in intel, AWACs early warning systems, research, testing U.S. gear, standing ready 24/7, 365 to refuel, rearm, maintain, and repair our military aircraft, and a hundred other bennies most of you gimps have no clue about.


and bomb our ships


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 13, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Rubbish. Israel more than pays for what little the U.S. gives it many many times over, in intel, AWACs early warning systems, research, testing U.S. gear, standing ready 24/7, 365 to refuel, rearm, maintain, and repair our military aircraft, and a hundred other bennies most of you gimps have no clue about.
> ...


And how many Jews have been murdered because the US stopped Israel in 1967?
But dead Jews don’t matter.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Feb 13, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Rubbish. Israel more than pays for what little the U.S. gives it many many times over, in intel, AWACs early warning systems, research, testing U.S. gear, standing ready 24/7, 365 to refuel, rearm, maintain, and repair our military aircraft, and a hundred other bennies most of you gimps have no clue about.
> ...



Edward you’re on your back nine so you must be senile. Let it go.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 13, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...


Edward...more like Awkward.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Feb 13, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Rubbish. Israel more than pays for what little the U.S. gives it many many times over, in intel, AWACs early warning systems, research, testing U.S. gear, standing ready 24/7, 365 to refuel, rearm, maintain, and repair our military aircraft, and a hundred other bennies most of you gimps have no clue about.
> ...


Conspiracy theory.  Again.  Always.

Israel haters simply cannot give this garbage up.

It was investigated and dealt with.  Now, have the guts to accept an accident for what it was, as horrible as it was.

Friendly fire happens all the time.  Including between Americans.


----------



## McRocket (Feb 13, 2019)

Sixties Fan said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...




'_Two diplomatic cables written by Avraham Harman, Israel's ambassador in Washington, to Abba Eban, Israel's minister of foreign affairs, have been declassified by Israel and obtained from the Israel State Archive. The first cable, sent five days after the attack, informs Eban that a U.S. informant told him (Harman) that there was "clear proof that from a certain stage the pilot discovered the identity of the ship and continued the attack anyway."[14] The second cable, sent three days later, added that the White House is "very angry" because "the Americans probably have findings showing that our pilots indeed knew that the ship was American."'

USS Liberty incident - Wikipedia_


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 13, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> The zionist Jews are still to this day are rolling some 90+ year old alleged Holocaust survivor in a wheelchair with numbers tattooed on their arm and pleading for even more money.
> 
> I wonder what they are are going to do in another decade or so when they've ran out of survivors to parade around to raise funds?  ..



yet a KNOWN zionist with the first name  you know him  by  name of  Robert and last name staring with a W which is not his real name, you worship him like he is a hero yet he is involved in all that which you just mentioned and  you condemn.  can you say HYPOCRISY? amazing you think you are any better a person than the zionists  you  freaking condemn. hypocrisy at its worst.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Feb 13, 2019)

McRocket said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


Hey Nurse Ratchet, 

When are you suing Israel for that Friendly Fire.

Keep us updated, ok?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 13, 2019)

McRocket said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...




thats been brought up many times just to watch them go into evade mode.LOL


----------



## McRocket (Feb 13, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Let me explain something to you.

*When someone does a bad thing, using an example of someone else doing a totally different thing (even if it is worse) does not in ANY WAY mitigate the first bad thing.

For example: 'sure, I raped her. But my friend raped two people. So let's forget about what I did and concentrate ONLY on what he did'

Life does not work that way...except in the minds of people desperately trying to spin a situation.*

You rabid Zionist's have a consistent theme throughout this thread...when people mention something terrible Israel did. You ignore that completely and try and shift attention to something else entirely.
 And it ain't working (from where I sit).

Have a nice day.


----------



## McRocket (Feb 13, 2019)

Sixties Fan said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > Sixties Fan said:
> ...



I cannot sue people for something that has nothing directly to do with me.

That falls under the 'well duh' category.


----------



## edward37 (Feb 13, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > Sixties Fan said:
> ...


With friends like them we don't need any enemies


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 13, 2019)

McRocket said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...



Logic and common sense like that is not her forte,


----------



## edward37 (Feb 13, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...


lol   that's when I do my best work     Sharp as a tack


----------



## edward37 (Feb 13, 2019)

And btw I'm Jewish   BUT American first


----------



## Picaro (Feb 13, 2019)

McRocket said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...




Rubbish. The pilots were under orders, from officers elsewhere who were not on the scene and had no knowledge of who was on the ship, only that the ship was a freighter known to be a terrorist operated false flag op. We have the radio reports, and we also know U.S. intelligence failed to notify the Israelis of the presence of an American ship entering the war zone. The error was entirely the U.S.'s, and the Israelis didn't sink the ship, showing great restraint. You gimps keep try8ing to peddle that Liberty mythology; I offered to debate one of the 'survivors' in open forum on the evidence several times when some of them were running around the message boards some years ago babbling their antisemitic crap, yet they never seemed to want to discuss it and quickly ran off. Seems they wren't so confident in their 'proof' after all.


----------



## Picaro (Feb 13, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > Sixties Fan said:
> ...



HAte to be the one to break it to you, but not wasting one's time playing "I Touched You Last!!!!!" with idiots like you isn't 'evasion', it's just common sense.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Feb 13, 2019)

edward37 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...



I meant Nine minutes not holes...he he


----------



## edward37 (Feb 13, 2019)

Picaro said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > Sixties Fan said:
> ...


here were several investigations conducted into the incident by the U.S. Navy, the Joint Chiefs of Staff, the CIA, the U.S. House and Senate, and the NSA. Most of the final reports avoid assigning culpability for the incident and focus on communication breakdowns and matters of protocol. Israeli investigations into the matter similarly blamed lack of communications and found no reason for anyone involved to face criminal charges.

Some veterans of the USS Liberty and other investigators reached a different conclusion. They believe that the Liberty was deliberately attacked and that both the U.S. and Israel covered it up in a hasty investigation. They point to several holes in the official story based on the published reports and declassified communications.

In the days leading up to the attack, Israeli officials claim that they repeatedly warned U.S. ships to steer clear of the coast because any unidentified ships would automatically be considered hostile. American naval and government officials claim that no inquiries were made about the position of American ships until after the attack on the Liberty.

Israeli pilots who flew over the Liberty during the reconnaissance and the attack claim that they did not see any identifying markings on the ship. Liberty crew members maintain that the ship’s designation as an American vessel was plain by her hull markings and that the American flag was flying at full mast when the aerial attack began. Visual confirmation by the Israelis also suggested that the Liberty looked very similar to the Egyptian ship El Quseir. See if you can spot the difference between the two boats.

The Israeli torpedo boats believed that the ship was a combat vessel because they tracked it at a speed of 28 knots. The Liberty’s top speed was well below that, and its standard cruising speed during signal work was close to 5 knots.

Records indicate that Israeli Naval Operations ordered the torpedo boats to halt to the attack because the target had been incorrectly identified. The commander of the torpedo boat division claimed that he never received the order, although the deputy commander testified to having relayed the halt order to him.

There is a broad contemporary consensus that the reports conducted at the time were based on shoddy investigations. However, the question remains: Why would Israel deliberately attack the vessel of a neutral ally. Some say it was an attempt to bring the U.S. into the war on Israel’s side. Perhaps, but why? By June 8, Israel’s victory was almost assured. It did not need America’s help. Other theories include that Israel believed that America was sharing its signal information with the Egyptians, or that America had evidence of Israeli atrocities, and the attack was meant to force the U.S. to keep the information secret.

It is quite possible that what happened to the USS Liberty on June 6, 1967 was just what the Israeli and U.S. governments say it was, an accident. It wouldn’t be the first time human error led to tragedy. Sadly, it won’t be the last.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 13, 2019)

edward37 said:


> And btw I'm Jewish   BUT American first




what do the evil zionists worshippers here do when you post that little fact when they start getting desperate just cause you dont like Israels policys.they know they cant use the old tiremsome lameduck anti semitic on YOU,so what do they start saying to YOU when you bring that up?


----------



## edward37 (Feb 13, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > And btw I'm Jewish   BUT American first
> ...


they usually have no answer


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 13, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...





edward37 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...



no surprise in the least,change the subject if they DO reply no doubt same as they do on Israels war mongering ways.

wow talk about the fox guarding the henhouse that is exactly what you got having the CIA,THE NAVY AND JOINTS CHIEFS OF STAFF,NSA and houise and senate investigate it.

only a fool would think THOSE people would have an independent non biased fair investigation.


thats the same thing as a robber going into a bank and his partner stays outside and when the robber leaves one of the bankers comes outside and asks his partner-did you see where he went?  expecting him to give that banker an honest answer.comedy gold.


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 13, 2019)

Rambunctious said:


> I can't wait to hear you lay that one out for us....


Not a problem...

They've outlawed dissent.
They call themselves the "Jewish State".
And they are in violation of over 200 UN resolutions.​


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 13, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Which is crazy


Why?  It's a non-violent protest of Israeli policies.  You think terrorism is a better alternative?  What do you do with someone who refuses to obey the law?  Look the other way?  If someone robs a bank, you don't negotiate with the bank robber that allows him to keep part of the money.


----------



## fncceo (Feb 13, 2019)

edward37 said:


> And btw I'm Jewish   BUT American first



Uh huh..


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 13, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Shove that piece of crap up your ass. Try reading some books if capable. Anti Semitic has been present in the Arab World since Mohammed. FUCK YOU


What I said is true.  The closest you fuckers can get is 1836.  Go back and do more homework, junior.


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 13, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Actually, the 1967 War started with Egypt blocking Israel’s right to International Waters, coupled with the U.N .   “ peacekeepers “  deliberately leaving as Nasser was bragging to the World he was going to destroy Israel once and for all . Nice try though !!


States don't have rights, people do.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 13, 2019)

Billo_Really said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > I can't wait to hear you lay that one out for us....
> ...




just as you just took him to school,another poster did as well the other day how the senate i believe passed a bill that outlaws critisem of Israel,wow some free country we live in,love that free speech we have.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 13, 2019)

Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Shove that piece of crap up your ass. Try reading some books if capable. Anti Semitic has been present in the Arab World since Mohammed. FUCK YOU
> ...





indeed it is true you so much owned him.LOL

States don't have rights, people do.

you are overloading his brain there with too much logic,common sense and facts.LOL


----------



## Shusha (Feb 13, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> what do the evil zionists worshippers here do when you post that little fact when they start getting desperate just cause you dont like Israels policys...



Wait, where did anyone on this thread discuss Israel's policies?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Feb 13, 2019)

Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, the 1967 War started with Egypt blocking Israel’s right to International Waters, coupled with the U.N .   “ peacekeepers “  deliberately leaving as Nasser was bragging to the World he was going to destroy Israel once and for all . Nice try though !!
> ...



Deflection. Pro Pal mentally can’t admit the Arabs initiated the War.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 13, 2019)

McRocket said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Keep grunting and pointing.


----------



## McRocket (Feb 13, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



Guess again, pal.

_'The first and most critical move of the conflict was a surprise Israeli attack on the Egyptian Air Force.'

Six-Day War - Wikipedia
_
He who fires the first shot - starts the war.

Hey, I don't fault Israel for attacking first...it was a brilliant move (that was before 16 September, 1982 - when I stopped admiring Israel).

But saying the Arabs started the war is factually and blatantly false.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Feb 13, 2019)

McRocket said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...


When the Egyptian Military starts gathering at your border, one does not wait to try to figure out what they are up to.
It is rather obvious.

Pre emptive Strike.    Smart Countries with smart Military and smart Generals do it.

It is called war.

So, yes......the Arabs started the war Israel did not want the day after Israel declared Independence.

THAT was the reason for the Egyptian and other Arab countries to decide to attack Israel.

Jews do not have the "right" to declare anything  unless the Muslims say they can do so.

And from 1920, the Muslims made it very clear that Jewish Sovereignty on their own ancient homeland, on any part of it, was a NO DEAL.

And saying that you were "pro Israel" before you became "against",  is another trap someone like you wants Jews to fall into.


Another Fail.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 13, 2019)

The Irish Ram said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...


There are no squatters living on Israeli land.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 13, 2019)

Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Sixties Fan said:
> ...


Israel offered them 97% of what they wanted, including East Jerusalem as their Capital.

What Israel can Never offer, is what the Arabs know will destroy Israel.  A return of all the Arabs who call themselves Palestinian refugees, with all their children and grandchildren, simply because the Arabs wish to keep those people as refugees until they achieve their goal.  Israel defeated, the same way as Mohammad defeated the Jews of Khaybar.

You know all of this.[/QUOTE]
Are you talking about Olmert’s offer?


----------



## Sixties Fan (Feb 13, 2019)

This is the 2000 offer:

*Israeli Position*

In 2000, Israeli Prime Minister Ehud Barak offered to withdraw from 97 percent of the West Bank and 100 percent of the Gaza Strip. In addition, he agreed to dismantle 63 isolated settlements. In exchange for the 3 percent annexation of the West Bank, Israel would increase the size of the Gaza territory by roughly a third. Barak also made previously unthinkable concessions on Jerusalem, agreeing that Arab neighborhoods of East Jerusalem would become the capital of the new state. The Palestinians would maintain control over their holy places and have “religious sovereignty” over the Temple Mount. The proposal also guaranteed Palestinian refugees the right of return to the Palestinian state and reparations from a $30 billion international fund that would be collected to compensate them.

*Palestinian Position*

Yasser Arafat rejected the proposal without even making a counter offer. Arafat, according to chief U.S. negotiator Dennis Ross, was not willing to end the conflict with Israel. The Palestinians subsequently instigated a five-year war of terror that claimed more than 1,000 Israeli lives.

No Peace Without Compromise



This is the 2008 offer:

Revealed: Olmert's 2008 peace offer to Palestinians


Abbas admits he rejected 2008 peace offer from Olmert


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 13, 2019)

Sixties Fan said:


> This is the 2000 offer:
> 
> *Israeli Position*
> 
> ...


Arafat made billions off the conflict and his wife is living it up in a castle in France.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 13, 2019)

Sixties Fan said:


> This is the 2000 offer:
> 
> *Israeli Position*
> 
> ...




And this is what you said:  
Leaders can say what they will. Getting it passed by the Knesset and other governmental bodies is another story.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Feb 13, 2019)

You assume, maybe,  that all it would take is Olmert saying so, but it does not work that way. There is always opposition.


Olmert to Assad: Israel willing to withdraw from Golan Heights

Don't give up the Golan Heights


----------



## Coyote (Feb 13, 2019)

Sixties Fan said:


> You assume, maybe,  that all it would take is Olmert saying so, but it does not work that way. There is always opposition.
> 
> 
> Olmert to Assad: Israel willing to withdraw from Golan Heights
> ...


No,  I don’t assume that at all.  That is the whole point.  You keep claiming that Israel offered them these incredible deals but they didn’t really.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Feb 13, 2019)

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > You assume, maybe,  that all it would take is Olmert saying so, but it does not work that way. There is always opposition.
> ...


Oh, the Palestinians did not get an "incredible deal" from Israel.

Just what exactly would have been an "incredible deal" in the eyes of the Palestinians, short of the Israelis committing suicide?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 13, 2019)

jillian said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...




When Obama was president, around $5-600 million.


Yay!  I remembered correctly. 

U.S. Assistance to Palestinians | U.S. Consulate General in Jerusalem


----------



## McRocket (Feb 13, 2019)

Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Sixties Fan said:
> ...



How about unconditionally allowing them to form a country (on the Gaza Strip and the West Bank)?

You would think giving people their basic, human rights would be not asking too much?

Not for Israel.

Israel to the Palestinians: _'You want your basic, human rights? What do we get out of it?'
_
*Like I said - Israel IS the 21'st century version of Apartheid.*


----------



## McRocket (Feb 13, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...



Still waiting for your link to proof of your ridiculous post earlier where you said:

_'*Our fighter planes run on technology they developed.'

Lets Jews aka Israelis  take care of themselves.*_


----------



## Sixties Fan (Feb 13, 2019)

McRocket said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


They were offered exactly that in 2000 and 2008.

Check my previous post as to how Arafat and Abbas reacted to the offer.

You do not know this much.

Arafat and Abbas would never accept an Israeli offer, because there would be one Arab or another who would "do them in" if they ever dared to do so.

They saw what happened to the President of Egypt after he signed a peace treaty with Israel.

And "Apartheid" is only if one segregates people in one's own country, aka as in South Africa.

There is no forced segregation in Israel.  Arab cities, or villas are only Arab cities only because that is how they have been for 1400 years.

Most still separate by clans.

You can say Apartheid all you want.  Israelis know that there is no such thing in their country.  And.....so do all the South Africans who have ever visited Israel.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 13, 2019)

McRocket said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



"Israel Aerospace Industries (IAI) has launched a production line for the outer wing set of the F-35 stealth fighter key component to make the advanced fighter jet invisible to radar, the company announced."

Israeli-built wings for new F-35 will make jets invisible to radar


Does the part where you attack the source or say "iiisssss notttt" come now?


----------



## Sixties Fan (Feb 13, 2019)

McRocket said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


How is this one?

Why Only Israel Can Customize America's F-35 (At Least for Now)


----------



## The Irish Ram (Feb 13, 2019)

Coyote said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Sixties Fan said:
> ...



Yes there is.  They gathered there after Egypt and Syria refused to let them in.  Since none of them had been there long enough to receive  refugee aid, they changed the rules to allow them to receive it.


----------



## Picaro (Feb 13, 2019)

edward37 said:


> _... because "the Americans probably have findings showing that our pilots indeed knew that the ship was American."'
> 
> USS Liberty incident - Wikipedia_



lol 'probably', etc., i.e. dream up dumbass conspiracy theories.to replace actual facts. 




> There were several investigations conducted into the incident by the U.S. Navy, the Joint Chiefs of Staff, the CIA, the U.S. House and Senate, and the NSA. Most of the final reports avoid assigning culpability for the incident and focus on communication breakdowns and matters of protocol. Israeli investigations into the matter similarly blamed lack of communications and found no reason for anyone involved to face criminal charges.



Yes, and nothing has ever come along to refute those findings.



> Some veterans of the USS Liberty and other investigators reached a different conclusion. They believe that the Liberty was deliberately attacked and that both the U.S. and Israel covered it up in a hasty investigation. They point to several holes in the official story based on the published reports and declassified communications.



 I.e., some freaks tried to pull some dumb crap out of their asses, and you prefer the stupid version over the real one. Who are those 'other investigators' exactly?



> In the days leading up to the attack, Israeli officials claim that they repeatedly warned U.S. ships to steer clear of the coast because any unidentified ships would automatically be considered hostile. American naval and government officials claim that no inquiries were made about the position of American ships until after the attack on the Liberty.



And we know that is a fact; we failed to notify Israelis of our presence.



> Israeli pilots who flew over the Liberty during the reconnaissance and the attack claim that they did not see any identifying markings on the ship. Liberty crew members maintain that the ship’s designation as an American vessel was plain by her hull markings and that the American flag was flying at full mast when the aerial attack began. Visual confirmation by the Israelis also suggested that the Liberty looked very similar to the Egyptian ship El Quseir. See if you can spot the difference between the two boats.



And the reason why such markiings don't mean squat is the Terrorists had already made several attacks from ships flying false flags and markings, so your story is still just rubbish, and so is the 'veterans' version.

Nothing else said later in your post does a thing to offer proof to the contrary; no evidence the pilots ever saw the Egyptian ship personally first hand, and no evidence you would have suddenly noted the difference either, if you had been there. I guess we're supposed to believe the Israelis are mindless idiots who just wanted to start a war with the U.S. cuz like, they're just evul n stuff.


----------



## Picaro (Feb 13, 2019)

McRocket said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



Yet another clueless terrorist apologist who doesn't know that blockading a country's port is an act of war by any international standard, and there is nothing wrong about preemptive attacks, either. 'first shots' is just dumbass schoolkid 'logic', 'Tommy Hit ME First!!! Wah Wah!!!" doesn't apply in Adult World, kid; the 'rules are far more realistic than your limited experience with getting beat up by the other kids for being an ass. It isn't rocket science to know when your enemies are preparing to attack you, especially in the ME.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 14, 2019)

First of all because Israel is a strong ally, both in a military and economic sence. It benefits the US to keep Israel strong as its only solid ally in the region.

Second. Most of the money given is in the form military credits. Almost none of the aid is economic aid. Because Israel purchases most of their military goods from the United States, a good deal of that money is reinvested in the United States and the weapons manufacturers that operate here. I wouldn't be surprised if there is a clause in the contract that says a certain % needs to being spent on US companies.

Update: the minimum % is 76%. This money goes directly back into the US economy. It is also the minimum, so most years it goes above that amount. In 2016, President Obama re negotiated the deal and obtained the concession of israel that from now on 100% of the 3.8 million $ would be spent to bur US military hardware.

Another by product of the US-Israeli military relationship is that the US has a say on Israeli weapon deals. Because of that Israel had often to curb many billion dollars arm deals. For instance, Israel had to scrap a deal worth billions of dollars deals for selling UAVs and Falcon airborne early-warning system to China, because of American pressure.

Israel provides the United States with intelligence and technology in return. There are US tanks equipt with Israeli defense system "Trophy" as an example. This has saved tons of lives in Iraq and Afganistan.

quora.com


----------



## admonit (Feb 14, 2019)

Coyote said:


> admonit said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...





Coyote said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


"Just like the Jews and the Asians."
All Jews? All Asians? Each one of them?


----------



## BULLDOG (Feb 14, 2019)

admonit said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > admonit said:
> ...



Pretty much.


----------



## Shusha (Feb 14, 2019)

McRocket said:


> How about unconditionally allowing them to form a country (on the Gaza Strip and the West Bank)?



States don't need the permission of other States to come into existence. Absolutely nothing prevents them from forming and declaring their own State. Other than their own ineptitude.


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 14, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Deflection. Pro Pal mentally can’t admit the Arabs initiated the War.


Israel invaded Egypt.  You can't admit that.


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 14, 2019)

Sixties Fan said:


> When the Egyptian Military starts gathering at your border, one does not wait to try to figure out what they are up to.
> It is rather obvious.
> 
> Pre emptive Strike.    Smart Countries with smart Military and smart Generals do it.
> ...


What a country does within their own sovereign borders, is none of your fucking business!

BTW, the Bush Doctrine was ruled illegal.


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 14, 2019)

Picaro said:


> Yet another clueless terrorist apologist who doesn't know that blockading a country's port is an act of war by any international standard, and there is nothing wrong about preemptive attacks, either. 'first shots' is just dumbass schoolkid 'logic', 'Tommy Hit ME First!!! Wah Wah!!!" doesn't apply in Adult World, kid; the 'rules are far more realistic than your limited experience with getting beat up by the other kids for being an ass. It isn't rocket science to know when your enemies are preparing to attack you, especially in the ME.


They didn't block an Israeli port.  Nothing wrong with preemptive attacks, except for the fact that it is fucking illegal you fucking moron.

BTW, 50 years later and Israel is doing the same thing in Syria.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Feb 14, 2019)

Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Deflection. Pro Pal mentally can’t admit the Arabs initiated the War.
> ...



Egypt initiated by deliberately blocking Israel’s Rights to International Waters. The U.N. “ peacekeepers “ actually aided them by deliberately leaving. You can’t admit that.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Feb 14, 2019)

Picaro said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



He sees nothing wrong with blockading Israel’s Right to “ International Waters” and the U.N. Actually helping them to do it.  He is an.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Feb 14, 2019)

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Are you talking about Olmert’s offer?[/QUOTE]

So you admit that Olmert offered them ALMOST everything they wanted which is what I’ve been saying all along.


----------



## Picaro (Feb 14, 2019)

Billo_Really said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Yet another clueless terrorist apologist who doesn't know that blockading a country's port is an act of war by any international standard, and there is nothing wrong about preemptive attacks, either. 'first shots' is just dumbass schoolkid 'logic', 'Tommy Hit ME First!!! Wah Wah!!!" doesn't apply in Adult World, kid; the 'rules are far more realistic than your limited experience with getting beat up by the other kids for being an ass. It isn't rocket science to know when your enemies are preparing to attack you, especially in the ME.
> ...



Sorry you fat degenerate deviant, but pre-emptive attacks aren't 'illegal', except to stupid tards who smoke too much meth and watch PBS documentaries.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Feb 14, 2019)

Sixties Fan said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



It was Egypt with the blockade, the U.N. “ peacekeepers “ LEAVING and Nasser’s bragging he was going to destroy Israel once and for all with their Military building up isn’t the initiation of War? Pro Palestinians are too ignorant, racist, or stupid to know the difference


----------



## Picaro (Feb 14, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



The UN also allowed terrorists to set up gun pits right next to their observations posts, then cried and whined when they got collateral damage when the Israelis fired back at them. these PLO fans are the most mentally retarded gimps on the planet, so no sense in doing anything but mocking them for the comedy they provide.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Feb 14, 2019)

McRocket said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



Sorry Pal

 Egypt initiated the War when they deliberately blocked Israel’s Rights to International Waters and the U.N. Peacekeepers actually aided them in doing so


----------



## Picaro (Feb 14, 2019)

Billo_Really said:


> BTW, 50 years later and Israel is doing the same thing in Syria.



Not nearly enough; they're showing too much restraint as usual.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 14, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Sixties Fan said:
> ...



So you admit that Olmert offered them ALMOST everything they wanted which is what I’ve been saying all along.[/QUOTE]
Yes, but could he deliver?  What is the point if he cant?


----------



## Coyote (Feb 14, 2019)

The Irish Ram said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...


Most were indiginous.  That argument serves one and only one purpose, to disenfranchise a people of their rights.  Like the way others do by calling Jews European invaders.  There are no squatters or invaders, just people trying to demonize the other.


----------



## McRocket (Feb 14, 2019)

Shusha said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > How about unconditionally allowing them to form a country (on the Gaza Strip and the West Bank)?
> ...





Shusha said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > How about unconditionally allowing them to form a country (on the Gaza Strip and the West Bank)?
> ...



Are you serious? You don't know much about it, do you?

Israel would not allow it. They would attack the territories with the pretext of 'defending Jewish settlements'. And Israel blockades them...so, what would be the point?

And the second they tried to take it to the UN - America would block it (as they have when Europe tried to declare that same thing).

Not much point in declaring a government if the UN won't recognize it.

And look at the Donbass region and the Crimea? They voted over 90% to leave Ukraine in two referendums? Result? Almost no one recognized it and Russia got sanctioned for helping them.

No...so long as Israel won't allow it and America refuses to recognize it...the Palestinians cannot declare independence.

If you knew anything about it - which you do not appear to - you would know that you cannot just declare independence in the World today.

Lesson over.


We are done here.

Have a nice day.


----------



## McRocket (Feb 14, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



Did Israel fire the first shot in the 1967 War? Yes or No?

And you still have not got the guts to answer my other question:

Did Olmert say that Israel should give back the Golan Heights to Syria?
Yes or No?


----------



## admonit (Feb 14, 2019)

McRocket said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...


1. Palestinians declared independence in 1988.
2. The UN officially acknowledged the proclamation of the Palestinian  state. Palestine has a status of a UN observer state.
3. Pathetic.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 14, 2019)

Coyote said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Yes, but could he deliver?  What is the point if he cant?[/QUOTE]
The Doves of Israel were in charge: they would have given Araphart anything he wanted.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 14, 2019)

McRocket said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...


America was created by traitors.
Feel free to leave.


----------



## rylah (Feb 14, 2019)

Coyote said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



It's not the same because Jews didn't arrive in Europe as invaders.
Those who stress the need in using correct definitions are merely bringing clarity so that the terms and lexicon that's supposed to protect minorities doesn't turn against them.

Ask an Arab and a Jew to pronounce the word "Palestine" then tell us who's the indigenous...


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Feb 14, 2019)

McRocket said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...



I answered you. Did Egypt initiate by Deliberately blocking Israel’s Right to International Waters? Why did the U.N PEACEKEEPERS leave????  You still don’t have the guts to answer my question.


----------



## McRocket (Feb 14, 2019)

admonit said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...



Exactly, you rabid Zionist...you just proved my point.

All they get in the UN is 'observer state'. That's nothing...token at best. Why? Largely because America blocks their full statehood in the UN.

And has that stopped Israel from violating their territory whenever they feel like it? Or building more settlements? Or blockading them?

Nope.

Your Observer State status means nothing.

*You just proved for me that until Israel AND America allows it, the Palestinians cannot be a proper, internationally observed, sovereign nation*.

Again, lesson over.


I will waste no more time on this nonsense or read any more of your silly, uninformed, heavily-biased responses on this.

Have a nice day.


----------



## McRocket (Feb 14, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



No, you did not.

 It's only two words...'yes' or 'no'. You just refuse to answer or risk making your arguments a joke.
 I have answered lots of your questions. But I will answer no more of yours until you answer two of mine.

I will ask again:

*Did Israel fire the first shot in the 1967 War? 
Yes or No?

Did Olmert say that Israel should give back the Golan Heights to Syria?
Yes or No?
*
But watch folks, he will probably duck answering them again.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 14, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


If you follow Mc Idiot you know he’s an eloquent moron; he’s never wrong once he’s made his stance.

I can picture Mc just standing there when someone sticks a pistol in his mouth and tells him he’s a dead man.
He’ll tell himself that he need do nothing until the person pulls the trigger.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 14, 2019)

McRocket said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...


Have you ever visited the Golan?

Are you still living in a country built by traitors?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Feb 14, 2019)

Coyote said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Yes, but could he deliver?  What is the point if he cant?[/QUOTE]

Abbas IMMEDIATELY said “ NO” If he really wanted “ peace” he would have said Yes and then the ball would be in Israel’s lap.
    How could Israel and The Palestinians “ negotiate” when they were offered almost everything and it was rejected?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Feb 14, 2019)

McRocket said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...



  I answered you about the Initiation of the 67 War, Anyone reading your ignorance post would get the impression that for no reason at all Israel started to shoot into Egypt 
  Regarding the Golan Heights Olmert did offer but with two reasonable conditions
    Stop recognizing Hezbollah
     Israel staying there for 25 years to ensure the  iolence would end permanently. However you are too stupid to know the difference, 
    Only a Moron would expect Israel to give back land without  expectations that all violence would end


----------



## McRocket (Feb 14, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



Yup...he dodged one of them again.

I will ask again:

*Did Israel fire the first shot in the 1967 War? 
Yes or No?*

*And 'no'...there were no conditions Olmert offered. He said flatly that Israel should give the Golan Heights back to Syria...period.*

_'The outgoing prime minister of Israel, Ehud Olmert, has said his country will have to withdraw from "almost all" the land it captured in the 1967 war and divide Jerusalem in order to agree long-awaited peace deals with the Palestinians and Syria.'

Ehud Olmert: Israel must hand back land for peace with Palestinians and Syria
_
NO CONDITIONS.

Hell...the guy admitted that it is 'captured land'. That right there proves that it does not belong to Israel....DUH.


----------



## Shusha (Feb 14, 2019)

McRocket said:


> Israel would not allow it. They would attack the territories with the pretext of 'defending Jewish settlements'. And Israel blockades them...so, what would be the point?
> 
> And the second they tried to take it to the UN - America would block it (as they have when Europe tried to declare that same thing).
> 
> ...



Individual States and States collectively at the UN can't "block" a State from forming and declaring independence (and Palestine has already declared her independence).  International law does not work that way. The UN has no authority to create or recognize States or Governments.  All the UN can do is accept or decline membership into the UN organization.  

Governments which are terrorist organizations engaging in violent riots at the border with her neighbor are not going to be accepted as members of the UN for the simple reason that the UN only accepts "all peace-loving nations which accept the obligations contained in the present charter, and ... are willing and able to carry out these obligations".  

Governments which do not effectively have sovereign control over their own territory (I'm talking about Gaza here) are not going to be accepted as members of the UN.  


This myth that Israel and the US must somehow "permit" Palestine to become a State is nothing more than demonization of Israel by making her responsible for the failure of Arab Palestinians to develop a State.  The reason Arab Palestine hasn't been fully recognized as a State is because it isn't acting like one.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Feb 14, 2019)

Coyote said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



No, they were not indigenous.  And you have believed Hamas  propaganda without investigating the truth.  Here are the facts:

Here is the result of the British Mandate to survey the land and break it down into ownership:
71.2 % of the land was owned by Great Britain
   8.6% owned by Jews
16.9% was owned by non-resident Arabs living in Syria, Jordan, and various other countries.
   3.3% owned by resident Arabs.
Those 3.3 were invited to stay and work in Israel.  And some did. Some sold their land to Jews at exorbitant prices.

Egypt decided to invade Israel  and told the Arabs living there to get out so they wouldn't inadvertently killed.  They did.  Egypt lost.   Syria and Egypt refused to let the Arabs that left Israel into their countries.  They had no where to go.  So they squatted on the edge of Israeli land.

Here is the announcement made by the Jews when the Arabs were told to get out of harm's way by Egypt:

From the Jewish Haifa Workers' Council
"For years we have lived together in our city, do not fear.  Do not destroy your homes and bring upon yourself tragedy by unnecessary evacuation and self imposed burdens. But in this city, yours and ours, Haifa, the gates are open for work, life, and for peace for you and your families."

And here you have the proof that those Arabs were NOT forced out of Israel by the Jews:
April 27, 1950 from the Arab National Committee of Haifa
_*"The removal of the Arab inhabitants was voluntary and carried out at our request*_."

Those displaced Arabs didn't qualify for refugee aid because they didn't fit the definition of a refugee being a person that was *forced* to leave their home.  The UN changed the definition so the Arabs wouldn't starve to death.

Listen to this man.  He knew more about the reason these Arabs were hung out to dry by Egypt and Syria than you do:

1960 King Hussein of Jordon:
"Since 1948 Arab leaders have used the Palestine problem in an irresponsible manner.  They have used the Palestine people for selfish political purpose.  This is ridiculous,  and I could say, even criminal."

Now you tell me, looking at the amount of Arab land surrounding Israel, why the tiny little sliver of a nation called Israel should be forced to give up their land and give it to the Arab pawns. 
Should Israel do that, (and they are going to, for peace sake and regret it) Israel will lose 1/2 of  their capital, Jerusalem to terrorists, and will become 8 miles across.  Ripe for the picking.

Would you think it would be  a good idea to give 1/2 of Washington DC to ISIS?  Then why should Israel give theirs to Hamas?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Feb 14, 2019)

McRocket said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...



I did answer your question. The War was initiated by Egypt due to their actions and the U.N . Actually helping them to do it Why can’t you admit it? When asked what Israel should have done there is no response. 
   Israel acquired the Golan Heights because Syria initiated War by shooting into Israel from that area. Leave it to a Pro Palestinian Moron to deny it. What he doesn’t admit is that Olmert’s “ offer” was conditional, He did not just come out and state Israel should give back the Golan Heights.                            End of Lesson


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 14, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Egypt initiated by deliberately blocking Israel’s Rights to International Waters. The U.N. “ peacekeepers “ actually aided them by deliberately leaving. You can’t admit that.


Don't give me this fucking shit.  Israel doesn't respect Palestinian rights to international waters. So fuck you, hypocrite!  And UN peacekeepers leaving, is not an invasion.


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 14, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> He sees nothing wrong with blockading Israel’s Right to “ International Waters” and the U.N. Actually helping them to do it.  He is an.


That's still not a legal reason to invade a country.


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 14, 2019)

Picaro said:


> Sorry you fat degenerate deviant, but pre-emptive attacks aren't 'illegal', except to stupid tards who smoke too much meth and watch PBS documentaries.


Article 51 of the UN Charter states there are only two ways you can legally attack another country and Israel had neither.


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 14, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> It was Egypt with the blockade, the U.N. “ peacekeepers “ LEAVING and Nasser’s bragging he was going to destroy Israel once and for all with their Military building up isn’t the initiation of War? Pro Palestinians are too ignorant, racist, or stupid to know the difference


It's not an attack.  And what they do within their own sovereign borders, is none of your fucking business!


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 14, 2019)

Picaro said:


> The UN also allowed terrorists to set up gun pits right next to their observations posts, then cried and whined when they got collateral damage when the Israelis fired back at them. these PLO fans are the most mentally retarded gimps on the planet, so no sense in doing anything but mocking them for the comedy they provide.


So what.  The Israelis set up snipers to shoot at unarmed Palestinian civilians.


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 14, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Sorry Pal
> 
> Egypt initiated the War when they deliberately blocked Israel’s Rights to International Waters and the U.N. Peacekeepers actually aided them in doing so


Go read Article 51, dumbass.


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 14, 2019)

Picaro said:


> Not nearly enough; they're showing too much restraint as usual.


They are running sorties inside Syria.  That is an act of war.


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 14, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> America was created by traitors.
> Feel free to leave.


Traitors of England.


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 14, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> I answered you. Did Egypt initiate by Deliberately blocking Israel’s Right to International Waters? Why did the U.N PEACEKEEPERS leave????  You still don’t have the guts to answer my question.


Maybe that had something to do with Israel taking over the DMZ and evicting Arab residents?


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 14, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> If you follow Mc Idiot you know he’s an eloquent moron; he’s never wrong once he’s made his stance.
> 
> I can picture Mc just standing there when someone sticks a pistol in his mouth and tells him he’s a dead man.
> He’ll tell himself that he need do nothing until the person pulls the trigger.


Ad hominems are not valid rebuttals.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Feb 14, 2019)

Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > I answered you. Did Egypt initiate by Deliberately
> ...


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Feb 14, 2019)

Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Egypt initiated by deliberately blocking Israel’s Rights to International Waters. The U.N. “ peacekeepers “ actually aided them by deliberately leaving. You can’t admit that.
> ...



So it was OK for Egypt to block International Waters that Israel had the Right to and the U.N. Actually Aiding them.  FUCK YOU !!!


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Feb 14, 2019)

Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > It was Egypt with the blockade, the U.N. “ peacekeepers “ LEAVING and Nasser’s bragging he was going to destroy Israel once and for all with their Military building up isn’t the initiation of War? Pro Palestinians are too ignorant, racist, or stupid to know the difference
> ...



They do NOT have the Rigjt to block INTERNATIONAL Waters you.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Feb 14, 2019)

Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > I answered you. Did Egypt initiate by Deliberately blocking Israel’s Right to International Waters? Why did the U.N PEACEKEEPERS leave????  You still don’t have the guts to answer my question.
> ...



Israel took over the DMZ with the U. N. There? You are an.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Feb 14, 2019)

Billo_Really said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry you fat degenerate deviant, but pre-emptive attacks aren't 'illegal', except to stupid tards who smoke too much meth and watch PBS documentaries.
> ...



I know what it says . It refers to the UN intervening;;the same UN . That Deliberately left the area.


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 14, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> So it was OK for Egypt to block International Waters that Israel had the Right to and the U.N. Actually Aiding them.  FUCK YOU !!!


No, it was not alright for Egypt to do that.


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 14, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> They do NOT have the Rigjt to block INTERNATIONAL Waters you.


I agree.


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 14, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Israel took over the DMZ with the U. N. There? You are an.


Israel wouldn't allow UN peacekeepers into their side of the area.


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 14, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> I know what it says . It refers to the UN intervening;;the same UN . That Deliberately left the area.


Yep.  You are correct.


----------



## McRocket (Feb 15, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



LOL...first, Olmert came out and said EXACTLY that. It's in the quote...hate-filled, racist, xenophobic, rabid Zionist.

_'At another point, Olmert said: "In the end, we will have to withdraw from the lion's share of the territories, and for the territories we leave in our hands, we will have to give compensation in the form of territories within the State of Israel at a ratio that is more or less 1:1."'_

Ehud Olmert: Israel must hand back land for peace with Palestinians and Syria

And that is final...no matter how much you deny it. *You admitted that Olmert said that Israel should give back the Golan Heights.

Which proves that is does not belong to Israel.

Period.*

We are done on that.


As for the 1967 War. I told you, I will answer zero more questions on it until you answer my INCREDIBLY simple question.

*Did Israel fire the first shot in the 1967 War?
Yes or No?
*
Will he duck the question again, folks? I am guessing 'yes'.


----------



## Picaro (Feb 15, 2019)

Billo_Really said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > If you follow Mc Idiot you know he’s an eloquent moron; he’s never wrong once he’s made his stance.
> ...



Actually many times they are, as anyone who took advanced logic beyond 101 knows; you really are an ignorant dumbass bigot, and so is McRocket; it's just a fact.


----------



## hadit (Feb 15, 2019)

Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Egypt initiated by deliberately blocking Israel’s Rights to International Waters. The U.N. “ peacekeepers “ actually aided them by deliberately leaving. You can’t admit that.
> ...



"Palestinians" are not a state.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Feb 15, 2019)

Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Israel took over the DMZ with the U. N. There? You are an.
> ...



Not true. The U.N. “ peacekeepers “ were in the DMZ and at Egypt’s insistence they left


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Feb 15, 2019)

McRocket said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...



I answered you. Who initiated the conflict? I’m guessing there will not be a response


----------



## Sixties Fan (Feb 15, 2019)

McRocket said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...


Enough with your GOTCHA questions.

Syria attacked Israel more than once.
It does not want peace.
Why would any country actually give a piece of land to the enemy without a Peace treaty, as it was done with Egypt and the Sinai Peninsula.

Jews/ Israel are spinning things?

I caught you in a few "talking points" from anti Israel sites already.

Screech your question all you want.  You know that it is a worthless question.

*Did Arafat sign the Oslo Accords OR NOT ?
Is it not an agreement that the Arab Leaders would stop incitement and violence and teachings against Israel and Jews OR NOT ?

When have Arafat or Abbas stopped inciting and funding more education and violence against Israel and Jews?

*
Your turn. 
 And these are REAL questions, based on actual historical facts and not like the false " I am Sooooo offended that you guys are not answering my very reasonable questions" 
you seem to enjoy dishing to us.

I will not rest until you answer the above questions.

Do the proper research and figure out what was going on before and after the Oslo Accords.   Let us see how peaceful the Palestinians became, how Arafat and Abbas have Both live up to those Accords.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Feb 15, 2019)

McRocket said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...


Your enemy comes to your border with its military and you want your country to do what?

I would like to see Russia on the Western American border.
Iran on the Eastern American border.
North Korea on its Northern border.
And Turkey on its Southern border.


Let us see America do nothing and just let the enemy fire the first 
shot.

You do know what the answer is.

When the enemy makes it very clear that they are going to attack your country, one does not just sit there like a stupid wooden duck.

*Yes or No ?*


----------



## Sixties Fan (Feb 15, 2019)

McRocket said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...


And here are a few more questions for you to muse on:

1) Why wasn't the Arab League created during the 900 years of Ottoman conquest?

2)  Why didn't the Arab/Palestinians riot against the Ottomans, possibly not even once during those 900 years?

3) Why didn't the Palestinian Leadership, Husseini, not agree to the first Partition in 1937?

4) Why didn't the Palestinian Leadership, still under Husseini, not agree to the second Partition in 1947?

5) Why did Husseini go to Iraq in 1940 to start a riot against Iraqi Jews,  which lead to the death of at least 280 Jews and thousands injured, businesses and homes looted?

Memories of Baghdad's 1941 pogrom


6 ) What was it that Palestinian Arab Husseini saw in Hitler and the Nazis, that made him want to start his own SS Nazi troop with Bosnian Muslims, wiping out the Jews of Bosnia?

Never-before-seen photos of Palestinian mufti with Hitler ties visiting Nazi Germany



I think the above is more than enough to make you think and research for some time.

OR

Spit on the whole thing and call it Jewish/ Israeli *Propaganda.*


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Feb 15, 2019)

Sixties Fan said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



Ask why “ Palestine “ wasn’t created before 1967 and there will be no response


----------



## Sixties Fan (Feb 15, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...


It is for McRocket to respond.

I can wait.


----------



## McRocket (Feb 15, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



The ones who fired the first shot...duh. Israel.

There - I answered your question - against my better judgement...now you answer mine:

*Did Israel fire the first shot in the 1967 War?
Yes or No?*


----------



## McRocket (Feb 15, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...



LOL...this from the guy who has not got the guts to answer one, simple question that he knows the answer to but is too afraid to state for fear of his point on the issue collapsing.

As for those questions? I don't know enough about those issues (or remotely care enough about them) to waste my time answering them. 

But you KNOW the answer to my question and you keep typing about it...so you DEFINITELY care about it.

Yet you are too cowardly to answer it.

Pathetic.


----------



## Shusha (Feb 15, 2019)

McRocket said:


> I will ask again:
> 
> *Did Israel fire the first shot in the 1967 War?
> Yes or No? *




We are not ignoring this question, we are rejecting this question.  The question pre-supposes that the "first shot" was the initiating act of aggression.  It was not.  

This insistence on placing causual responsibility for the 1967 war on Israel is just another opportunity to try to demonize Israel and to release Arabs from culpability.


----------



## McRocket (Feb 15, 2019)

Sixties Fan said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...




I do not know enough about those issues to answer.

Nor - BTW - do I remotely care about them.


Now you answer my questions -

*Did Israel fire the first shot in the 1967 War?
Yes or No?

Did Olmert say that Israel should give the Golan Heights back to Syria?
Yes or No?
*
I bet you will be as cowardly as ILOVEISRAEL and avoid answering them as well.


----------



## McRocket (Feb 15, 2019)

Shusha said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > I will ask again:
> ...



Nope...you are refusing to answer the question because you are worried that the truth puts Israel in a bad light.

Almost anyone who is not a rabid zionist can see that clearly.

But since you don't have the guts to answer it...you are a waste of my time and are on my Ignore List. And if most of the others don't - that is where they are going.

What a pathetic bunch of losers who are afraid to answer the simplest of questions because they are SO scared of what the truth means.

Absolutely pathetic.

Shalom.


----------



## Shusha (Feb 15, 2019)

McRocket said:


> Nope...you are refusing to answer the question because you are worried that the truth puts Israel in a bad light.



The fact that Israel made a preemptive strike in the face of a clear threat does not at all put Israel in a bad light.  It puts Israel in the clearly moral and legal right to defend herself. 

The ONLY way to make a preemptive strike in the face of a massive threat "bad light" is to erase the threat.  Which is exactly what you are doing.  And you are doing that expressly to demonize Israel and remove Arab culpability. 

Did you want to try to answer the implied question in your question?  That is -- WHY did Israel make a preemptive strike? What conditions CAUSED that preemptive strike?


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 15, 2019)

Sixties Fan said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Sixties Fan said:
> ...


Relax...McIdiot is a Liberal.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Feb 15, 2019)

McRocket said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...



First question; Egypt initiated the Violence
     Did Egypt intentionally Block Israel’s Right to International Waters?
       Did the U. N. Deliberately leave knowing what was going to happen?  You won’t answer because it puts the Arabs in a bad light 


Second Question

    No. He did not say Israel should give back the Golan Heights unconditionally


----------



## McRocket (Feb 15, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > Sixties Fan said:
> ...



See folks...he spins and spins...but cannot answer the simplest of questions. I have already answered many of his questions. Yet he will not answer just one of mine.

*Did Israel fire the first shot in the 1967 War?
Yes or No?
*


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Feb 15, 2019)

McRocket said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Sixties Fan said:
> ...



Finally !!  A MORON who admits he doesn’t know anything.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Feb 15, 2019)

McRocket said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...


Yes, the ones who fired the first shot.  Israel.

Just as the USA would have fired the first shot against Russia, Iran, Turkey, North Korea, etc.

Duh, duh, duh, da !!!!


----------



## McRocket (Feb 15, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



My IQ was government tested at 125...hardly a moron.
And if I did not know anything, then I would not know English and would be unable to type my responses to you.
Duh.

So that is the extent of your logic. So noted.


Anyway...back to the question you are SO desperate to not answer:

*Did Israel fire the first shot in the 1967 War?
Yes or No?*


----------



## Sixties Fan (Feb 15, 2019)

McRocket said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...


McRock, 

We keep noticing that the only coward around here is you.

You are really not going to allow any country which is about to be attacked to fire the first shot to surprise the enemy and defeat it?

You want Israel to be as dumb as you want her to be?

NO CHANCE   !!!!


----------



## Sixties Fan (Feb 15, 2019)

McRocket said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...


Your deceitful question has been answered several times.

I would have your IQ re tested


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 15, 2019)

McRocket said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...


Like I said, let’s put the barrel of a shotgun in your mouth and see how long it takes for the feces to flood out of your rectum.
Surrounded on all sides by tanks?
Waiting for them to fire?
You really are a shameless ass.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Feb 15, 2019)

McRocket said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...


BTW,  which government are you referring to?

Iranian?
Russian?
Turkish?
Lebanese?
Syrian?


They would definitely grant you a certificate of genius .


----------



## Picaro (Feb 15, 2019)

McRocket said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...



Still stuck on Schoolyard Stupid, I see. You clearly know zilch about international laws and what is considered acts of war, dumbass.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Feb 15, 2019)

Picaro said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



He is so stupid he doesn’t consider Egypr’s aggression an act of War


----------



## McRocket (Feb 15, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...



I said no such thing - you are putting words in my mouth. Obviously, desperately trying to avoid answering my question.

Sad.


*Did Israel fire the first shot in the 1967 War?
Yes or No?*


----------



## Shusha (Feb 15, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> He is so stupid he doesn’t consider Egypt’s aggression an act of War



I wouldn't blame it on stupidity.  Its intentional.

Its deliberate erasure of any violent or belligerent Arab actions in order to preserve the illusion of Arab innocence and the illusion of Israeli evil.  We see the same thing happening in discussions of the Gaza riots.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Feb 15, 2019)

McRocket said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...


LOL

MR.  125 IQ, can't figure out when this question has been answered several times by several different people.

If indeed you do have this IQ, it would be about mathematics, and other subjects like that.

Because your ability to comprehend what is being said, and to be honest about history.....you are more than likely between these two:


*80 - 89* - Dullness.
*70 - 79* - Borderline deficiency.


----------



## Picaro (Feb 15, 2019)

McRocket said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...



Did the Arabs commit the first act of war? Yes or No?


----------



## Sixties Fan (Feb 15, 2019)

McRocket said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...


Your WHOLE point, is to blame Israel for the start of the war.

Now, you are backpedaling .

If Egypt's actions are considered an act of war, what is your beef if Israel preempted and shot first and won the war?

Or is THAT what is bothering you?

And the shame the Arabs suffered from being defeated in 6 days?


----------



## Picaro (Feb 15, 2019)

Shusha said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > He is so stupid he doesn’t consider Egypt’s aggression an act of War
> ...



Same with their fake 'morality'; all their 'solutions' are merely gimmicks to guarantee  Israel gets genocided out of existence, as if nobody with any sense would notice this fact re their agendas. Hilariously, they now keep babbling about some 'two state solution' re Hamas, as if there isn't already a 'two state solution' to cite for an example of how stupid it is to sell essentially a 'three state solution', followed by a 'four state solution' ad nauseam.


----------



## Shusha (Feb 15, 2019)

When individuals put Israeli actions on display absent of the context of those actions and absent any Arab characters, you can be certain what the motivation is.  Especially when they double-, triple- and quadruple- down on it.


----------



## McRocket (Feb 15, 2019)

Sixties Fan said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...




So...you ducked the question as well...no surprise there (you types are almost always the same).

You tried some silly, spin tactics to makeup for the fact that you are desperately afraid to put Israel in ANY KIND of a negative light.

Hell...I already commented how I thought it was a brilliant move on Israel's part to strike first (in '67) and that I generally supported Israel's foreign policy before 1982.
But no, you bunch are too stupid/biased/childish to notice that. You just see the big, scary question and panic.
LOL...I can read people like you like a book (closed-minded wimps - not Zionists).

You are a closed-minded, Rabid Zionist who is a complete waste of my time.

Off to my Ignore List (ILOVEISRAEL will probably be joining you soon...but I am having too much fun making him squirm as he desperately tries to not answer an INCREDIBLY, simple question).

Shalom.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Feb 15, 2019)

McRocket said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...


Not ONE of us has panicked, much less not answered the question, and YOU KNOW IT  !!!!

And thank you for reminding me that you have not bothered to answer about the Israeli policies since 1982, the Grand reason for you to change your thoughts about Israel.

WHY?

Because you are a farce.

As I have pointed out to you, at least twice, you are doing nothing more than following Anti-Israel Talking Points.

You asked.

We answered.

You are sick with your hatred for Israel.  And THAT is a fact.

What, you truly think that we are not having belly laughs about your psychosis repeating the same question, getting the answer to it and then continuing as if not one poster answered it?

Your IQ is getting lower and lower every time you attack with that question and play at "no one answered it".


Not ONE of my questions have been answered. Or anyone else's .

And you also Play at not "caring" about history, about what happened, about anything which is real.

It has not worked, it will not work.


GENIUS  !!!!!!


----------



## Shusha (Feb 15, 2019)

Sixties Fan said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > Sixties Fan said:
> ...




Its pretty easy for him to declare himself a winner by putting all of us who ask the real questions on ignore.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Feb 15, 2019)

Shusha said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...


The tactic seems fairly familiar


----------



## fncceo (Feb 24, 2019)

McRocket said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...



No


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 18, 2019)

*Israel will never be removed from The Land.  The so called Palestinians, should simply move to Transjordan that was set aside for them.  But they will make a mess of things themselves there like they did in Gaza.  They would rather take what someone else has built and run it in to the ground.

In GAZA, which is a squatter's settlement, Israel at first managed things there.  They built roads, water lines, an electrical grid, administrative buildings, schools and hospitals.

Health Care was good, law enforcement kept things relatively peaceful considering, there were grocery stores with plentiful food, and good infrastructure of all types in Gaza.  

The Palestinians continually stirred up by The PLO and HAMAS wanted Israel to leave so they could run things themselves.  So eventually Israel left GAZA to The Palestinians.  

Things are a complete mess there as public officials horde all the resources, and The PLO and HAMAS do nothing but cause mischief and destruction.*


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 11, 2019)

McRocket said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


MAD works until a mad man gets them................Iran isn't exactly sane.

You forgot Turkey........they have a very strong military also.........and are tending toward the Russian side of the equation lately.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 11, 2019)

I restate my early response.................Middle Eastern countries try to destroy Israel we will send them to Allah early.....................

They know it...........and that's the deal...........Now put your Radical elements over there on a leash or in jail...........


----------



## Rigby5 (Jun 11, 2019)

fncceo said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



Then you are lying.
It is EXTREME clear from history, as well as having been alive then myself, that Israel started the 1967 was with a sneak attack on the totally unprepared Egyptian air bases, wiping out the entire Egyptian air force.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jun 11, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> *Israel will never be removed from The Land.  The so called Palestinians, should simply move to Transjordan that was set aside for them.  But they will make a mess of things themselves there like they did in Gaza.  They would rather take what someone else has built and run it in to the ground.
> 
> In GAZA, which is a squatter's settlement, Israel at first managed things there.  They built roads, water lines, an electrical grid, administrative buildings, schools and hospitals.
> 
> ...



Liar, TransJordan included all of Palestine.
That is why it was called TransJordan instead of just Jordan.

Palestine and Israel was built entirely by Palestinian Arab Muslims.
Like the orange groves of Jaffa, many hundreds of years old.
Jews did not begin emigrating until the 1930s, and even by the 1950s, were never even a third of the Palestinian Arab Muslim population of the combined Palestine/Israel.
And there was no Israel at all or any hint of legal recognition of any possible Israel until Truman forced it on Palestine through a UN resolution in 1949.

Calling the people of Gaza squatters is absurd.
Gaza was where the Arab Philistines, Phoenicians, etc., lived as far back as 6000 BC.
There were no Hebrew anywhere near to the Land of Canaan back then.

Nor did Israel every build anything in Gaza except military bases and a couple illegal settlements.
No roads, hospital, schools, the airport, harbor, or anything at all of any significance.
All these things were built by Arabs long before the illegal Jewish invasion of 1967.
And there were never a significant number of Jewish settlers in Gaza.
All the Jewish settlements were illegal and abandoned in 1994.


----------



## jillian (Jun 11, 2019)

Penelope said:


> *Israel's 30 Richest in 2018 *
> And Abramovich conquered the top spot with no time left on the clock
> 
> Jun 15, 2018 3:15 AM
> ...


I think the Saudi’s and the Jordanian Bedouin’s you call pals should take care of themselvea first.

And not all Jews are Israelis you insane anti Semite


----------



## Rigby5 (Jun 11, 2019)

eagle1462010 said:


> I restate my early response.................Middle Eastern countries try to destroy Israel we will send them to Allah early.....................
> 
> They know it...........and that's the deal...........Now put your Radical elements over there on a leash or in jail...........




No one needs force to destroy Israel.
All you have to do is enforce international law.
Israel is in violation of hundreds of UN resolutions, and dozens of international laws.
The 6 million Jews legally can not rule over the 12 million  Arab Muslim natives they stole the homes from.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 11, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > I restate my early response.................Middle Eastern countries try to destroy Israel we will send them to Allah early.....................
> ...


The UN is a dang joke..........Israel has the right of self defense..........and we back that......

The paper tiger UN can pound sand.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 11, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> Unfortunately, most Americans have been so brain washed by the media that they think Israel is our de facto 51st state which we are obligated to defend and economically support, as though it was written into the Constitution.   ...


You want Israel to take care of itself? Kiss a healthy share of the Islamic world goodbye.


----------



## jillian (Jun 11, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > I restate my early response.................Middle Eastern countries try to destroy Israel we will send them to Allah early.....................
> ...


You should probably learn some history. Supporting the terrorists of hamas seems to have filled your brain — assuming you had a working brain in the first place.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jun 11, 2019)

jillian said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > *Israel's 30 Richest in 2018 *
> ...



That is pretty silly.
The Palestinians are Canaanites, Chaldeans, Philistines, Phoenicians, Urties, Amorites, etc., and are nothing at all similar to Saudis or Bedouins.  And fact, there are some Bedouins in Palestine, but since they are nomadic, they side with the Israelis who pay them well.

And by the way, the word Semitic means of an Arab language group, so mainly refers to Arabs.
Since the Hebrew were a branch of Arabs, it can apply to them, but certainly not Ashkenazi Jews who have the Germanic Yiddish as their native language.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jun 11, 2019)

jillian said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...




I know history very well, and the only source of terrorism in the Mideast was the European Zionists.
For example, they blew up the King David Hotel, kidnapped two British sergeants at the beach and mutilated and hung them, assassinate the UN Moderater, Count Folke Bernadotte, massacred Arab villages like Dier Yassin, etc.
Hamas is native.
Israel is full of illegal European immigrants who never bought or paid for the homes they stole.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jun 11, 2019)

Sixties Fan said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



Egypts closing the Gulf of Aqaba is NOT at all even remotely an act of war.
If Israel wanted to protest that, the only legal route was through international law or the UN.
Israel had absolutely no authority to claim a dispute over water access was an act of war.
It was Israel that was in violation of international law by firing the first shot, and in fact the first hundred thousand shots or so.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jun 11, 2019)

Picaro said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



That is a ridiculous lie.
Arab or Muslims have ruled over Jews in the Mideast for about 2000 years, and not once has there ever been any hostilities or violence.
The main historic violence against Jews came from Christians, not Muslims.
Muslims are not allowed to harm Jews according to the Quran.

But it is clear since the Zionist immigration of the 1930s, that it was all about Zionists attempting to commit genocide against the native Palestinians.

The source of terrorism in the Mideast was from Zionists, like massacring Arab villages like Dier Yassin, blowing up the King David Hotel, kidnapping and mutilating British soldiers, assassinating the UN moderator, Count Folke Beradotte, etc.

History is clear, all the violence around Palestine was started by brutal Zionist monsters.
If there was even a hint of Arab violence against Jews, then the Jews would have gone somewhere else that was safer.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 11, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...



Jewish Migration started approx. 1880 ; not the 1930’s.  Jews were committing “ Genocide” against the Palestinians? 
  Muslims are “ not allowed” to harm Jews? Are they “ allowed” then to harm Christians by enslaving them, killing them and be heading them?
   Muslims are “ not allowed “ to harm Jews? Try to read a little history if you’re capable. Too bad the Grand Mufti didn’t know that.
    The Jews would have “ gone someplace else” after WW 11? Only a would make such a remark


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 11, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...



You are the liar. It is EXTREMELY clear that Egypt initiated the War by closing Israel’s right to INTERNATIONAL WATERS; as if that weren’t bad enough the U. N. “ peacekeepers “Actually aided them by leaving.  Nasser was bragging to the World Israel was gong to be destroyed once and for all.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 11, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...





> Arab or Muslims have ruled over Jews in the Mideast for about 2000 years, and not once has there ever been any hostilities or violence.


Bullshit. Did you get your history book in a Cracker Jack box? You are not even close,


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 11, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...




19 May 1967 – UN peacekeeping force to leave Sinai - BICOM

  It was the U,N, who left yet Israel was to go through them?   Egypt deliberately closing Israel's right to the Straits of Tiran is an act of War,


Nasser Closes Straits of Tiran, Preparing the Way for the Six Day War | CIE

 Don't like the fact that Israel just didn't sit there waiting to be slaughtered?  Too bad!


----------



## Rigby5 (Jun 11, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...



Jewish immigration was essentially zilch before the 1930s.  It was more like a summer camp type of temporary experience.

There are no historical records of Muslims harming Jews over religion.
The Grand Mufti was an individual, not a leader, and he wanted to harm Zionists, not Jews.

There were lots of places Jews were welcomed to before and after WWII.
They include Spain, Uruguay, Madagascar, and Palestine.
The problem is the Zionists lied and did not just want safety and protection, but to murder and steal the land.

Anyone who actually was Jewish would know that Jews are not supposed to go to Israel until AFTER the coming of the Messiah.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jun 11, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...




That is a lie.  The Gulf of Aqaba are contested waters, not international.  And there essentially is no contact with the water to Israel according to the 1949 UN partition.  The gulf is too narrow and long to fit any international waters description.
And even if they were international waters, Israel committed a war crime by initiating violence over the contested waterway.  The law is clear, and they were required by law to take the grievance to the Hague.  Attacking Egypt instead was completely criminal.

Nasser said nothing of the kind.
You are just lying.
The 1967 sneak attack by Israel was not at all provoked by anyone.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jun 11, 2019)

Lastamender said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...



And I notice you could not come up with a single time Muslims harmed Jews over religion.
Killing Zionists in defense is not over religion.


----------



## fncceo (Jun 11, 2019)

When I lived and worked in the Gulf,  one of the things I used to find amusing is how all foreign magazines and newspaper had been hand censored to remove any mention of the word Israel and any map had to be drawn over to remove Israel.

It was quite literally the Ministry of Truth from Orwell's '1984'.

The sheer amount of hate required for the state to hire hundreds of people just to clumsily re-write the narrative still staggers me to this day.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jun 11, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Sixties Fan said:
> ...




Nice try, but that is NOT an Associated Press or any sort of recognized site, and is clearly lying.
The straits of Tiran are very distant from Israel, and according to the 1949 UN partition, Israel has no access on the border to the straits of Tiran.  Not a single city, village, or road.

Nor is a water way dispute grounds for war.  Israel was required by law to take Egypt to the Hague.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jun 11, 2019)

fncceo said:


> When I lived and worked in the Gulf,  one of the things I used to find amusing is how all foreign magazines and newspaper had been hand censored to remove any mention of the word Israel and any map had to be drawn over to remove Israel.
> 
> It was quite literally the Ministry of Truth from Orwell's '1984'.
> 
> The sheer amount of hate required for the state to hire hundreds of people just to clumsily re-write the narrative still staggers me to this day.



That is because there is no legal basis for Israel.
Six million European Jewish immigrants have no legal basis for just invading a country without the technology to defend themselves, and take over.
But that is what Zionists did.

Going back to the history of King David does no good because he was also an illegal outside invader, and also massacred innocent natives, like the Canaanites at Jericho.

A religions Jew would instead be waiting for the Messiah before going to their Zion.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 11, 2019)

Penelope said:


> *Israel's 30 Richest in 2018 *
> And Abramovich conquered the top spot with no time left on the clock
> 
> Jun 15, 2018 3:15 AM
> ...



How about you Arabs in Gaza take care of yourselves? Zero aide from the Jews you so bitterly hate. No medical care from the Jews, no infrastructure, no welfare.

You scum wouldn't last a week.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 11, 2019)

McRocket said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


MAD only works when both sides want to live. 
The religious leadership of Iran has openly stated they can initiate the end times with nuclear war. 

But thanks for proving how ignorant the Left are.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jun 11, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > *Israel's 30 Richest in 2018 *
> ...



That is silly.
Not only has Israel NEVER once provided any infrastructure or assistance of any kind, but Israel actually heavily taxes anything they allow to leave or enter the Palestinian areas in Gaza or the West Bank.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jun 11, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



That is just a lie.
No leadership in Iran was ever said they could initiate war or want to do so at any time.
In fact, they never once ever threatened Israel at all.
Nor do they have any nuclear weapons capability, yet.
But with all the threats against Iran, clearly they should have and need a nuclear deterrent.

It is foolish for anyone to claim Iran could harm Israel because there would be no way to prevent harming the Arab Muslims, who are the majority.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 11, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...





> Israel was required by law to take Egypt to the Hague.


International law that is non-binding, but you knew that, right?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 11, 2019)

Penelope said:


> *Israel's 30 Richest in 2018 *
> And Abramovich conquered the top spot with no time left on the clock
> 
> Jun 15, 2018 3:15 AM
> ...


Hilarious how the racist Left are so worked up by a 5 mile wide stretch of sand. 

Just proves they are Gods chosen.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 11, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Rubbish. Israel more than pays for what little the U.S. gives it many many times over, in intel, AWACs early warning systems, research, testing U.S. gear, standing ready 24/7, 365 to refuel, rearm, maintain, and repair our military aircraft, and a hundred other bennies most of you gimps have no clue about.
> ...



Love it when antisemites are exposed and NOT ONE Democrat on this board opposes them.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 11, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...



Jews are Zionists. I ve been attacked by Muslims several times and I live in Boston


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 11, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...


Speaking of ignorant fools. 

Iranian President Prepares For 12th Imam's Reappearance -- Spiritual Life CBN.com

Now the Twelfth Imam Can Come


----------



## fncceo (Jun 11, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...



The players on the team don't attack the water boy.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 11, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Oh I have no doubt that if we do not do what Israel wants we will have another 9-11. No doubt.



As I recall, you cowardly Muzzie Beasts in Gaza did very little to help your Arab brethren in the 9-11 terror attack of Islam on America. The soldiers of the demon Allah were mostly Saudi, with a few Yemenis.  All you did was dance in the streets once it was all over.

You Muzzie Beasts fucked up when you attacked us, one of the greatest blunders in history. You thought we would cower before the evil that is Islam after your unspeakable act of terror. But instead you woke a sleeping giant. 

You thought the Americans you were trained to hate were cowards like Bill Clinton or Barack Obama, what you found was the most fearsome people on earth.

You'll never do another 9-11, you found the hard way that you cannot afford the price of your evil. The Jews are much kinder and gentler than we Americans are.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 11, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...



Sorry, but you are the liar. The Straits of Titan are INTERNATIONAL WATERS and Nasser had no right to block them.  The U. N. Was required by Law to stay and keep the “ peace” but chose to leave



Nasser Closes Straits of Tiran, Preparing the Way for the Six Day War | CIE

   Don't like it because Israel didn't just sit waiting for the slaughter?  Too bad


----------



## Shusha (Jun 11, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > *Israel will never be removed from The Land.  The so called Palestinians, should simply move to Transjordan that was set aside for them.  But they will make a mess of things themselves there like they did in Gaza.  They would rather take what someone else has built and run it in to the ground.
> ...




Pretty hard to take anyone seriously when they use terms like “Arab Philistines”. 

Is that like the French British?  Or the Spanish Cherokee?  Or the Chinese Coast Salish?  Or the Korean Irish?  

Wow. The level of discourse in this board continues to disappoint.


----------



## Shusha (Jun 11, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



The Jewish people are a branch of Arabs?  Oh wow. Seriously?

Well then I guess the Jewish people have full rights to all the Arab states. Cool.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 11, 2019)

Shusha said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


His contributions are laughable. He knows nothing about history. He apparently knows nothing about Islam either.


----------



## Picaro (Jun 12, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...



When I get 'alerts' about posters like Penelope it has to be a really slow day for me to bother responding to them. They do a great job of advertising their idiocy all by themselves.


----------



## Picaro (Jun 12, 2019)

fncceo said:


> When I lived and worked in the Gulf,  one of the things I used to find amusing is how all foreign magazines and newspaper had been hand censored to remove any mention of the word Israel and any map had to be drawn over to remove Israel.
> 
> It was quite literally the Ministry of Truth from Orwell's '1984'.
> 
> The sheer amount of hate required for the state to hire hundreds of people just to clumsily re-write the narrative still staggers me to this day.



It keeps the very lucrative money and aid pipelines from Europe flowing via the UN; otherwise the other Arab nations would actually have to support the fake 'refugees' themselves. Now all they have to do is send in a little chump change and a few rockets every once in a while and they can annoy Israelis by proxy. They are the best fed and clothed 'refugees' in world history, and that gravy train ends when they and the other faux 'refugees' quit attacking Israelis and blowing up half of Europe.


----------



## Picaro (Jun 12, 2019)

Synthaholic said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Rubbish. Israel more than pays for what little the U.S. gives it many many times over, in intel, AWACs early warning systems, research, testing U.S. gear, standing ready 24/7, 365 to refuel, rearm, maintain, and repair our military aircraft, and a hundred other bennies most of you gimps have no clue about.
> ...



We need to send them yours; you idiots are the ones causing all the problems, so you should be paying for all the damages. Put your own money where your mouth is, reimbursing everybody else for all the costs.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 12, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...



Jews staying in Europe after WW11?  The Jewish migration started in the 1800’s. 

The Grand Mufti wanted to kill Zionists, not Jews, Is that why he got together with Hitler? 
To REASONABLY expect Jews to wait until the coming of the Messiah would only come out of a moron


----------



## Penelope (Jun 12, 2019)

Picaro said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Why do we give them 3.8 BILLION a year, when they sell weapons to Honduras.  Tell me why we give aid to them.   Do you donate money to the faux commercials on Fox,

and one in Israel:


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 12, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Because they are our eyes and ears in the garbage pile known as the Middle East. I have Told you this several times. Do you amnesia? Sheri.


----------



## Penelope (Jun 12, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...



You beg continuously. I am so sick of hearing about poor Israel.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 12, 2019)

Penelope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



I do? Show one post of me begging. Your dementia is off the rails. Never said they were poor. They provide a service and we pay for it.


----------



## Indeependent (Jun 12, 2019)

Penelope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


The last time our economy crashed, those rich Jews sent money to Israel and all the Christian charities in the US went broke because rich Christians don’t give nearly as much charity as Jews.


----------



## Penelope (Jun 12, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...





Indeependent said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 12, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



You already posted this. I responded. I recommend medication for your dementia, Sheri.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 12, 2019)

Picaro said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...


Fuck Israel. I don’t care If disappears tomorrow.


----------



## fncceo (Jun 12, 2019)

Penelope said:


> I am so sick of hearing about poor Israel.



Don't listen.


----------



## fncceo (Jun 12, 2019)

Synthaholic said:


> Fuck Israel.



Thank you for the very kind offer.

But shiksas are for practice.


----------



## Indeependent (Jun 12, 2019)

Synthaholic said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


And I don’t care if you disappear right now.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 12, 2019)

Synthaholic said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Thank you for your honesty and open antisemitism.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 12, 2019)

Penelope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Then cover your ears, *SHERI.      
*


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 12, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Is Sheri from Canada? She does not post like an American.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 12, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...



 Three words “ The Holocaust denier” . That’s all you have to know


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 12, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



If I am not mistaken _*SHERI *_is married to a Muslim


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 12, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



That explains everything.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 12, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 12, 2019)

Synthaholic said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Fuck Israel? After you.


----------



## RoccoR (Jun 12, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

I was under the impression that the beliefs for Muslims were revealed to _The Last Messenger__ (PBUH - c. 570–632, City of Mecca, Hejaz)_ by Archangel Gabriel _(AKA: Jibra'il; means “God is Great or The Strength of God”)_ sometime in the late 6th and early 7th Century.  And the revelation was a very slow process and took over 20 years to impart.  _IN ANY EVENT_, one could not be a believer prior to that time period.

At least that is my impression of history.

It was in this 6th and 7th Century whanArab Leadership establishes a ruling presence, in what we call today, Palestine.   I thought the first Israelites had an established footprint in the region more than a thousand years before Christ.   It was the Sultans that, by conquest, imposed peace in the region _(for about 800 years)_.

I don't think _(at all)_ that "History is clear, all the violence around Palestine was started by brutal Zionist monsters."

I could be wrong, 
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR (Jun 12, 2019)

RE:  Lets Jews aka Israelis take care of themselves.
⁜→  et al,

The value of, and the regional improvements made by, Israel have been → not only of service to America, but the entire region.  The Palestinian problem is just but one very small piece to the political dynamics of that little pin-drop of the world.

The Earth has about 24,642,757 sq miles of habitable land.  The West Bank makes up about 2,263 sq miles and the Gaza Strip is about 139 sq miles.  Together, the disputed territories _(West Bank and Gaza Strip)_ account for about ≈ 2402 sq miles.  That is about ≈ .0097% of the habitable land.

Find it on the map of 1/10th of the Earth View:



 ​


ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

Luckily, the actual leaders in the US have a better understanding of the importance of planting the seed of a greater potential for Human Development in this region than those that don't care.  

Not everyone sees the cost of creating just another poorly developing Arab state in the region; another unrestrained breeding ground for Jihadist, Fedayeen Activist, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric Fighters; as if we don't have enough already.

And remember, we are talking about a culture that simply does not want to improve itself.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Picaro (Jun 12, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...




We don't 'give' them anything; that's just a myth you losers dreamed up out of nowhere. We pay a very cheap rate for excellent services. A bargain at 5 times that. And besides, the fact that you and the other antisemites around the world are mostly mass murdering sub-human garbage makes annoying your ilk worth another $100 billion all by itself.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 13, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...


Has nothing to do with Judaism, therefore it’s not anti Semitic. Israel is just the Palestinian patch of land they carved their state out of. Has nothing to do with religion for me, so go fuck yourself.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 13, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...


Whether it exists or not is no concern for me. And their human rights abuses are mounting.


----------



## fncceo (Jun 13, 2019)

Synthaholic said:


> Has nothing to do with Judaism,



Well... See.... You _*say*_ that.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 13, 2019)

Synthaholic said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...





Synthaholic said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Don’t like it because Israel refused to put up with violence on the border? Too bad and Fuck You


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 13, 2019)

Synthaholic said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Judaism is a culture not just a religion and who was the President of Palestine in 1946? Israel stole land from whom exactly? You’re dumber than a pile of rocks.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 13, 2019)

*Lets Jews aka Israelis take care of themselves.*

Yet you welcome the dregs of society from south of the border with open arms.

And y'all wonder why we call you STUPID FUCKS


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 14, 2019)

I’d take people from Mexico over people from Mississippi any day.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 14, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Israel is a shithole country.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 14, 2019)

Synthaholic said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Opinions vary.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 14, 2019)

Synthaholic said:


> I’d take people from Mexico over people from Mississippi any day.



You should move there. Renounce your US Citizenship. Put your money where your mouth is. Leftist.


----------



## Indeependent (Jun 14, 2019)

Synthaholic said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Elaborate and turn off any device with an Israeli Intel chip.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 14, 2019)

Synthaholic said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


I'm curious -- Are you a remarkably stupid leftist, or a righty pretending to be a remarkably stupid leftist just for shits and giggles?

Your avatar indicates the latter, but one never knows.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 15, 2019)

Germany hosted the Jews for so many Centuries. Time for the billing.


----------



## fncceo (Jun 15, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Germany hosted the Jews for so many Centuries. Time for the billing.



Germany will never pay off her debt to the Jews.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 15, 2019)

fncceo said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Germany hosted the Jews for so many Centuries. Time for the billing.
> ...


The Jews had a favorable home but they sold it out for the all-hostile desert.
I don´t think they have a right to demand something from people that have nothing to do with the Holocaust or the Third Reich at all.
Since you "never forget" as if I am the culprit, here´s the bill:

*Check*

Costs for providing residence, thus providing the infrastructure for living, business, travel, security and religion for the people of the Jews in Germany are: 100000 - 1000000 € per day. The price is averaged to 500000 per day. The duration of service amounts to 650 (valuation) years.

118625000000 €
- Volume discount (20 %)
- Pogrom discount (20 %) 
+ Unproper quitting (20 %)
-------------------------------------------
*To be paid: 94900000000 €*​


----------



## fncceo (Jun 15, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



When Germany slaughters 6 million German citizens, we'll call it square.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 15, 2019)

fncceo said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...


When the Jews left, they did not only forget to sweep, they even forgot to leave and all what they left behind were British and American armies! The 20 % addition is justified.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 15, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > I’d take people from Mexico over people from Mississippi any day.
> ...


Mexicans have truer American values than the inbreds of Mississippi.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 15, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 15, 2019)

Synthaholic said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Then move there. As I said.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 15, 2019)

Synthaholic said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



You’re a pussy.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 15, 2019)

eagle1462010 said:


> Israel has the right of self defense


They sure do. But not the right of unilateral offense.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 15, 2019)

Picaro said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...


Why should I give a shit about their damage? This is the Age of Trump. We don’t give a shit about other countries any longer. Congratulations.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 15, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > I’d take people from Mexico over people from Mississippi any day.
> ...


I’d suggest that fellow Liberals should move to Mississippi to flip it blue, but it’s also a shithole. Although parts of it are very nice if you disregard the inbreds. Mississippi is a stupid state. They have a little patch of Gulf-front property and what do they do with it? Paper mills and shipbuilding. They finally built casinos but it’s too little, too late. You practically have to hold your nose through Pascagoula.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 15, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Why would I want to live in Mexico?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 15, 2019)

Synthaholic said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



As I said, feel free to move. I live in MA, you likely consider that a shithole state too. Your opinion is irrelevant.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 15, 2019)

Synthaholic said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Because you’re an idiot Leftist.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 15, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Tel Aviv.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 15, 2019)

Synthaholic said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...







Tel Aviv.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 15, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Why should I move? I’m happy where I am. Which is not in shithole Mississippi, Israel, or Mexico.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 15, 2019)

Synthaholic said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



You may do as you like. What you fail to see is that any place you live becomes a shithole.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 15, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Acapulco, Mexico. Big fucking deal.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 15, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Are you triggered, snowflake?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 15, 2019)

Synthaholic said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Triggered? Nope. Having fun at your expense? Yep. You seem to love Mexico. Feel free to move there.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 15, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Why can’t any of you wingnuts understand what you read? Where did I post that I loved, or even liked Mexico?

Or are you just stupid?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 15, 2019)

Synthaholic said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



You seem to be mentioning it frequently and your ad Hominems are funny. Triggered? Snowflake?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jun 15, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



The Grand Mufti was an evil Palestinian in the 1940's, but, but Palestinians didn't exist until 1967.

You can't make up such ignorant hypocrisy.


----------



## fncceo (Jun 15, 2019)

Synthaholic said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Then why did you post a picture of your maid as your avatar?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 15, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...



They never existed. Still don’t. Mufti was a leader of Nomads.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jun 15, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



Israelis were a bunch of nomads, roaming around the Mid-East, and Europe, among other places.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jun 15, 2019)

Grampa Murked U said:


> *Lets Jews aka Israelis take care of themselves.*
> 
> Yet you welcome the dregs of society from south of the border with open arms.
> 
> And y'all wonder why we call you STUPID FUCKS



Both parties hardly care about "Americans" one wants more money for citizens of Israel, the other wants more money for citizens of Mexico.

You'd have to be pretty low intelligence, to not grasp that both parties aren't American first.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jun 15, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > *Israel's 30 Richest in 2018 *
> ...



A lot of Right-Wingers are anti-Israel, basically just the Protestant Right-Wing think Israel is amazing, for what-ever, reason.
Who knows, really.
Israel is  actually pretty Liberal, having Prostitution, State funding Abortions, and massive Gay pride parades.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 15, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Yes until 1947. Arabs are still nomads crying over Israel.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 15, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Yep. Pretty liberal. Especially for a country in the Middle East.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jun 15, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



That's a good thing for Right-Wingers, because?
Actually, allying with Muslims over Jews, makes a lot more sense for a real Right-Winger.
Why so many Protestants, support Israel so much, it boggles the mind.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 15, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



It’s in their Bible. Duh. If Israel falls then Christianity falls. They believe this not I. Dude you’re sometimes smart but more often than not you’re super ignorant.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jun 15, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Oh I have no doubt that if we do not do what Israel wants we will have another 9-11. No doubt.
> ...



Palestinians didn't do 9/11, however.
It's mostly Saudis our buddies who did 9/11.

9/11 doesn't make a dang thing Israel has done, somehow correct.

We should have stayed clear of the Mid-East in the first place.
But, no of course not.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jun 15, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



What would the fall of Israel have to do with Christianity?

Actually, they think the fall of Israel, will bring the Messiah.

Many Protestants believe Israel bringing forward an Apocalypse is even good, because it will bring the Messiah.

This is why Protestant extremists, shouldn't be viewed much differently than Islamic extremists.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 15, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



This is considered the birth of Christianity. I am Not at all religious and even I know that. Ask the Bible experts. Don’t forget, Jesus was a Jew.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jun 15, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



They think the fall of Israel will bring forward the Messiah.

Anybody who believes such, shouldn't be taken all too serious for various reasons.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 15, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



You asked why Christians are so protective over Israel. This is why.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jun 15, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Catholics don't usually give two sh(ts about Israel, we're obviously much more intelligent than the Protestants.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 15, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Many do. You also like little boys so don’t pat yourself on the back too much.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jun 15, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Israel is basically a fraud, playing on idiotic Protestants, who can't figure out that Jews not just reject, but even mock, and despise Jesus.

The Crusaders tried to make a Christian Israel in the Medieval era, and your Jewish Israel merely hijacked the name.

That's probably the "Real Israel" and it fell, without a Messiah.

It's a matter of "Semantics" in the first place, this idea that those who reject Jesus are somehow still God's Chosen people is absurd, it's definitely Christians who would be God's Chosen people since the Schism between Christians, and Jews.


----------



## MaryL (Jun 15, 2019)

Lets let the Palestinians, AKA the Muslims stop their rabid hatred of Judaism. After all, Islam was plagiarized from Judaism. Jews lived in Palestine before it was Palestine. If they want to go back?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jun 15, 2019)

MaryL said:


> Lets let the Palestinians, AKA the Muslims stop their rabid hatred of Judaism. After all, Islam was plagiarized from Judaism. Jews lived in Palestine before it was Palestine. If they want to go back?



Palestinians have been there a lot longer than White Americans have been in the USA.


----------



## MaryL (Jun 15, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Lets let the Palestinians, AKA the Muslims stop their rabid hatred of Judaism. After all, Islam was plagiarized from Judaism. Jews lived in Palestine before it was Palestine. If they want to go back?
> ...


Ok, Judaism predated Islam. We going somewhere with this?


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 15, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Lets let the Palestinians, AKA the Muslims stop their rabid hatred of Judaism. After all, Islam was plagiarized from Judaism. Jews lived in Palestine before it was Palestine. If they want to go back?
> ...


What does "white" have to do with this? Americans come in colors and are successful in all colors despite people telling them they are victims.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 15, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...



Where did anybody here state the Palestinians didn’t exist until 1967?  You can’t maje up such ignorant Pollack hypocrisy


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 15, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



OK whatever helps you sleep at night


----------



## MaryL (Jun 15, 2019)

Lastamender said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...


When did I mention white at all? And since you brought this up, why is being anti white a saving grace?


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 15, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


You don’t know the difference between Mexico and Mexicans?

Yup. You’re a dumbass.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 15, 2019)

fncceo said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


I don’t have a maid.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 15, 2019)

Synthaholic said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Who said that? Those who live in glass houses....


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 15, 2019)

Synthaholic said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Or a brain.


----------



## Indeependent (Jun 15, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Lets let the Palestinians, AKA the Muslims stop their rabid hatred of Judaism. After all, Islam was plagiarized from Judaism. Jews lived in Palestine before it was Palestine. If they want to go back?
> ...


Check out how many people were displaced in 1948 and get back to us.
And please use a computer that doesn’t contain any Israeli technology.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 15, 2019)

MaryL said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


I was talking to the guy from? Poland? Not you, sorry.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Jun 15, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Rubbish. Israel more than pays for what little the U.S. gives it many many times over, in intel, AWACs early warning systems, research, testing U.S. gear, standing ready 24/7, 365 to refuel, rearm, maintain, and repair our military aircraft, and a hundred other bennies most of you gimps have no clue about.
> ...



That’s your job, and rumor is your good at it. Is that included in your usual price. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 15, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



This coming from the Pollack who once posted that REAL Jews don’t believe Israel has the right to exist


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 15, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



He is my little pet.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jun 15, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



The Satmar sect who spend their entire lives studying the Talmud, Torah, and Kabbalah, believe that Israel can only be granted by a Messiah, and that the current Israel is a Sin.

Now, why is that?


----------



## Indeependent (Jun 15, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Uh...no.
They want Israel to be ruled by Torah law.
I agree with them.
Are you using an Intel chip?
Don’t.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jun 15, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



This says much different.

Ultra-Orthodox & Anti-Zionist | My Jewish Learning


----------



## Indeependent (Jun 15, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Cool story...nothing like an Internet page to learn more out of context bullshit.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 15, 2019)

He always posts stupid links that I never click on. I know how to use Google, I am not an idiot Leftist.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 16, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



  This is what I have posted many times before when someone makes the claim that s “ Real Jews” doesn’t believe Israel has the right to exist 
    However, I have also stated that to realistically expect the Jewish people to “ wait” until that happens would be something only morons would do.


----------



## Picaro (Jun 16, 2019)

lol @ 'real Jews'. the fact is the first Aliyahs were under Turkish govt.  resettlement programs after the civil war with Egypt, beginning in 1869 or so, followed by two or three more, then British and Jewish investments in the late 1890's and early 1900's brought more economic development, followed by Arab immigration waves. Of course, thanks to the Muftis and most Arabs support of Adolph Hitler, no one needs to be 'considerate' of their feelings after 1938 and their previous 'revolt' and attempted genocide in 1935 that failed due to the mighty Arab 'warriors' degenerating into looting mobs of rapists and murderers and losing, just like later invasions in the 1940's and 50's, and then we have the murders of Jews trying to return home from the prison camps to Poland and other countries in the East, the locals having stolen their farms and houses after enthusiastically cooperating with the Nazi roundups. They solved their own problems of displacement and decided not to remain in the camps for years and immigrate to their tribal homelands. The British opposed this, of course, so no need for some Pity Party over their antisemitism provoking a few radicals, either. The 1947-48 war decided the issue, and tough for the Islamo-losers because they were too corrupt, venal, and degenerate to win. Most left to join the invading vermin, and then got dumped by their 'saviors' when they lost.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jun 16, 2019)

Picaro said:


> lol @ 'real Jews'. the fact is the first Aliyahs were under Turkish govt.  resettlement programs after the civil war with Egypt, beginning in 1869 or so, followed by two or three more, then British and Jewish investments in the late 1890's and early 1900's brought more economic development, followed by Arab immigration waves. Of course, thanks to the Muftis and most Arabs support of Adolph Hitler, no one needs to be 'considerate' of their feelings after 1938 and their previous 'revolt' and attempted genocide in 1935 that failed due to the mighty Arab 'warriors' degenerating into looting mobs of rapists and murderers and losing, just like later invasions in the 1940's and 50's, and then we have the murders of Jews trying to return home from the prison camps to Poland and other countries in the East, the locals having stolen their farms and houses after enthusiastically cooperating with the Nazi roundups. They solved their own problems of displacement and decided not to remain in the camps for years and immigrate to their tribal homelands. The British opposed this, of course, so no need for some Pity Party over their antisemitism provoking a few radicals, either. The 1947-48 war decided the issue, and tough for the Islamo-losers because they were too corrupt, venal, and degenerate to win. Most left to join the invading vermin, and then got dumped by their 'saviors' when they lost.



Arab Palestinians still owned more land than Jews in the 1940's.

Arab Palestinians also made up the majority of Palestine up into the 1940's.

British investments? Brits weren't too happy with Jewish terrorist attacks against them in Palestine like the King David Hotel bombing, they even had a British pogroms against Jews.

The roundups weren't by Poles, they were by Jewish Ghetto Police AKA Jewish Nazi collaborators.

The Communist authorities in Poland stole Jew lands, Polish lands, Ukrainian lands, German lands, leave it to Jews to think this is a great act of anti-Semitism.


----------



## Picaro (Jun 16, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > lol @ 'real Jews'. the fact is the first Aliyahs were under Turkish govt.  resettlement programs after the civil war with Egypt, beginning in 1869 or so, followed by two or three more, then British and Jewish investments in the late 1890's and early 1900's brought more economic development, followed by Arab immigration waves. Of course, thanks to the Muftis and most Arabs support of Adolph Hitler, no one needs to be 'considerate' of their feelings after 1938 and their previous 'revolt' and attempted genocide in 1935 that failed due to the mighty Arab 'warriors' degenerating into looting mobs of rapists and murderers and losing, just like later invasions in the 1940's and 50's, and then we have the murders of Jews trying to return home from the prison camps to Poland and other countries in the East, the locals having stolen their farms and houses after enthusiastically cooperating with the Nazi roundups. They solved their own problems of displacement and decided not to remain in the camps for years and immigrate to their tribal homelands. The British opposed this, of course, so no need for some Pity Party over their antisemitism provoking a few radicals, either. The 1947-48 war decided the issue, and tough for the Islamo-losers because they were too corrupt, venal, and degenerate to win. Most left to join the invading vermin, and then got dumped by their 'saviors' when they lost.
> ...




lol Arab land was owned almost entirely by a few families, including the Mufti's family; the Mufti was also selling land to Jews at the same time he was getting his serfs all riled up over Jewish successes. No point in going past your first idiotic claim, your first one is proof enough you're a liar and stupid to boot. you apparently are ignorant of who financed all the citrus fruit groves as well. The British wanted a better source for them.

As for Poles, the 'Blues' provided the encirclement troops and checkpoint police, the 'Reds' guarded the trains and rail depots top the Operation Reinhardt death camps, as well as the trains from all over Poland they shipped Jews to the camps on. Your Nazi heroes left very detailed records, unfortunately for you Poles and your attempts at covering up your own complicity, same for the Dutch, The Danes, the French, and most every other European country. The Nazi roundups couldn't have worked so well without the rest of Europe pitching in to help, most especially Poles.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jun 16, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> He always posts stupid links that I never click on. I know how to use Google, I am not an idiot Leftist.



That sounds like something a Negro would say, Jews clearly aren't very bright on this forum.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jun 16, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Not out of Context, you're just a OCD filled Semite.


----------



## hadit (Jun 16, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Don't you just hate it when people insist on thinking for themselves instead of fitting into the little boxes you want them to stay in?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jun 16, 2019)

hadit said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



So, following all the other Protestant Evangelicals who think inside the box, about Israel in the Bible, and 9/11, not figuring out that Israel is more Liberal, anti-Christ, and Globalist than the Muslims, is somehow being an independent thinker now?


----------



## hadit (Jun 16, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



No, deciding to support Israel's right to exist whether you think they should or not is being an independent thinker.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jun 16, 2019)

hadit said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



No, it's really not.
Most Evangelicals only support Israel, because they see other Evangelicals doing such.


----------



## hadit (Jun 16, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



How do you know that?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jun 16, 2019)

hadit said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



What makes supporting Israel independent thinking, exactly?
If anything it's dumb thinking, why would we want to support a Liberal country filled with brutality, and which stole land from people, in the first place?


----------



## MAGAman (Jun 16, 2019)

Penelope said:


> *Israel's 30 Richest in 2018 *
> And Abramovich conquered the top spot with no time left on the clock
> 
> Jun 15, 2018 3:15 AM
> ...


Lots of Jews don't live in Israel. Lots of them are Americans

America sends truckloads of money to all of our allies in one form or another. NATO ring a bell? (And when Democrats are in office, Ameria sends plane loads of money to our enemies.)

But of course the anti-Semite left just can't stand that Muslim Extremists haven't taken over Israel, can you?


----------



## Penelope (Jun 16, 2019)

MAGAman said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > *Israel's 30 Richest in 2018 *
> ...



Now , tell me why we send 3.8 billions to Israel every year?  Seems to me the money could go further for US needs.  Who cares about the starving Jews in Israel?  Doesn't the globe have so many elite jews they can afford to take care of their own, YES. 

If you do send them money so they can laugh at you?   But we should not let our taxpayers foot the bill to a tune of 3.8 billion a year.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 16, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > He always posts stupid links that I never click on. I know how to use Google, I am not an idiot Leftist.
> ...



Pollacks are the most stupid on this planet. Do what you do best; try to kill as many Jews as possible


----------



## Penelope (Jun 16, 2019)

As far as allies go, we stand with the worst ones now, since tramp. Look for a war in Iran, since Israel and SA want a regime change, to do a coup.


----------



## Penelope (Jun 16, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



LOL, is the Poles as dumb as the Germans, hardly. The Germans have made no reparations to the US and the holocaust of their men, we make the US do it.  You have a German president, but he is smooching up to Israel and has a lot of rich Russian and Israeli buds.


----------



## Penelope (Jun 16, 2019)

When people think of WWII, they think Holocaust, exactly what the Jews want. Over 65-85 million died in WWII , the least of which were Jews, also many Polish died in WWII in the camps.  Poland owes Jews or Israel nothing.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Jun 16, 2019)

Penelope said:


> When people think of WWII, they think Holocaust, exactly what the Jews want. Over 65-85 million died in WWII , the least of which were Jews, also many Polish died in WWII in the camps.  Poland owes Jews or Israel nothing.



Only about 40 million were Jews. You shouldn’t post propaganda, just because you are a gang bang for the KKK. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 16, 2019)

Penelope said:


> When people think of WWII, they think Holocaust, exactly what the Jews want. Over 65-85 million died in WWII , the least of which were Jews, also many Polish died in WWII in the camps.  Poland owes Jews or Israel nothing.



65/85? So your delta is a small 20 million? You’re an idiot.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 16, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Did? LOL did you write “did the Holocaust” do you mean who is mostly responsible? Why must you butcher the English language?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 16, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



I already explained to you why. Please learn to read. Sobie, if you’re going to ask questions and answer them yourself then you don’t need this forum.


----------



## hadit (Jun 16, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



That doesn't address the question.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 16, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Speaking of dumb; did you figure out how to light a match yet?


----------



## MAGAman (Jun 16, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Now , tell me why we send 3.8 billions to Israel every year?  Seems to me the money could go further for US needs.  Who cares about the starving Jews in Israel?  Doesn't the globe have so many elite jews they can afford to take care of their own, YES.
> 
> If you do send them money so they can laugh at you?   But we should not let our taxpayers foot the bill to a tune of 3.8 billion a year.


You don't know why? Are you living in a cave?

Israel is an ally... Did you not know that?
Didn't you know they're in the middle of a Terrorists populated area and are attacked daily by terrorists?
Have you never heard that terrorists hate America too?
You've never heard that Israel shares intelligence with America? Really?

You didn't know any of this?

Maybe you should post about Sesame Street, or your favorite Gummy Bear, or something you're familiar with.


----------



## hadit (Jun 16, 2019)

MAGAman said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Now , tell me why we send 3.8 billions to Israel every year?  Seems to me the money could go further for US needs.  Who cares about the starving Jews in Israel?  Doesn't the globe have so many elite jews they can afford to take care of their own, YES.
> ...



Israel's enemies tend to avoid self analysis. In fact, analysis of pretty much any kind.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 16, 2019)

Butch_Coolidge said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > When people think of WWII, they think Holocaust, exactly what the Jews want. Over 65-85 million died in WWII , the least of which were Jews, also many Polish died in WWII in the camps.  Poland owes Jews or Israel nothing.
> ...



The gang banger for the KKK. Her name is SHERI


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jun 16, 2019)

MAGAman said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Now , tell me why we send 3.8 billions to Israel every year?  Seems to me the money could go further for US needs.  Who cares about the starving Jews in Israel?  Doesn't the globe have so many elite jews they can afford to take care of their own, YES.
> ...



Israel is a lousy historic ally considering the Lavon Affair, USS Liberty bombing & Jonathan Pollard.


----------



## Penelope (Jun 16, 2019)

MAGAman said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Now , tell me why we send 3.8 billions to Israel every year?  Seems to me the money could go further for US needs.  Who cares about the starving Jews in Israel?  Doesn't the globe have so many elite jews they can afford to take care of their own, YES.
> ...



Oh what have Israel done for the US, got us unto wars for their defense??


----------



## Penelope (Jun 16, 2019)

Butch_Coolidge said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > When people think of WWII, they think Holocaust, exactly what the Jews want. Over 65-85 million died in WWII , the least of which were Jews, also many Polish died in WWII in the camps.  Poland owes Jews or Israel nothing.
> ...



Wrong, its really about 3 million.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jun 16, 2019)

hadit said:


> MAGAman said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Quit confusing Zionists for anti-Zionists.


----------



## hadit (Jun 16, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > MAGAman said:
> ...


I'm not, I checked.  Let me guess, Jews are just fine as long as they know their place and stay in it?


----------



## MAGAman (Jun 16, 2019)

hadit said:


> Israel's enemies tend to avoid self analysis. In fact, analysis of pretty much any kind.


 America's enemies also avoid self analysis, apparently.[/QUOTE]


----------



## MAGAman (Jun 16, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Oh what have Israel done for the US, got us unto wars for their defense??


What anti-American website told you Israel got America into wars?


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Jun 16, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



I meant to type 6 million. But, the Jews were the main target and still are. More than any other race, creed or nationality. They were almost eliminated, which was obviously the goal. Why they are not classified as a minority is curious. And that Nazi fag killed a lot of his own people, who did his dirty work. Gullible idiots who exist mainly behind bars these days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 16, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > MAGAman said:
> ...



The Pollack starts again. Zionists believe Israel has the Right to Exist whereas the anti-Zionists feel it should be destroyed


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jun 16, 2019)

Butch_Coolidge said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Butch_Coolidge said:
> ...



Jews made up less than 10% of WW2 fatalities, Soviets on the other hand made up a staggering 45% + of all WW2 fatalities, and Chinese another 25% +


----------



## hadit (Jun 16, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



That's what I'd like to know. Why do you hate them so much?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jun 17, 2019)

hadit said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Because Israel looks for money from half of Eurasia for lost properties, but won't give the Palestinians the same.

Because Israel has harbored Commie killers like Salomon Morel.

Because Israel bombed the USS Liberty, plotted the Lavon Affair terrorist attack against the US,  and Jonathan Pollard spied on the US for Israel.

Because Israel called Poland Holocaust deniers.

Because of Israeli Cartel collaborators like Yair Klein, and Ludwig Fainberg.

Because of Israel's brutality,  theft, massacres, and war against the Palestinians.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jun 17, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Jewish Nazi collaborators were worse than Polish Nazi collaborators.


----------



## Picaro (Jun 17, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



And their murdering and criminality after the war was the major cause of  Jews choosing Israel over staying in Europe after the war as well; he's too stupid to accept that fact as well.


----------



## hadit (Jun 17, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



The Palestinians and their Arab sympathisers have done worse, yet you cannot muster any outrage over them. Interesting, and sad.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 17, 2019)

Picaro said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



He’s stupid, period


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 17, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Another Pollack lie. We have been through this before. Go play with your matches


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jun 17, 2019)

hadit said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Hmn, and yet Israel killed far more Palestinians than vice versa.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 17, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > I restate my early response.................Middle Eastern countries try to destroy Israel we will send them to Allah early.....................
> ...



Who is going to enforce international law and with what military?

.


----------



## hadit (Jun 17, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



You do mean the casualties caused by Palestinians planting their rocket launchers and artillery in schools and hospitals, right?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jun 17, 2019)

hadit said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Why wouldn't Palestinians fight back against Israeli oppression?


----------



## hadit (Jun 17, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Because they become monsters when they attack innocent civilians while hiding behind their own sick and their own defenseless children. 

And while we're at it, why do their Arab allies stand idly by and keep the Palestinians trapped instead of settling them in their own lands, allowing peace to flourish?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jun 17, 2019)

hadit said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



When has Israel ever allowed peace to flourish, exactly?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 17, 2019)

hadit said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...




Thus us why and this is only a SMALL example. Just to prove they are nothing but uncivilized animals


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 17, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Another stupid question. Tell us what was wrong with Olmert’s Peace Plan?
    Tell us why the official PLO stance is that Jews are NOT entitled to be at the Western Wall


----------



## Snouter (Jul 9, 2019)

The saddest thing is in all of history to allow the idiocy of Yahweh some Canaanite fake ass deity that Moses (a murderer) adopted so he could fuck a Canaanite to become the 'GOD."  Similarly "Concentration Camps" are suddenly only a thing that impacted "Jews" and how the Germans magically torched "Jews" despite the fact it was physically impossible.

https://www.c-span.org/video/?459045-1/pro-israeli-lobby-influence-us-policy-part-1


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 9, 2019)

Snouter said:


> The saddest thing is in all of history to allow the idiocy of Yahweh some Canaanite fake ass deity that Moses (a murderer) adopted so he could fuck a Canaanite to become the 'GOD."  Similarly "Concentration Camps" are suddenly only a thing that impacted "Jews" and how the Germans magically torched "Jews" despite the fact it was physically impossible.
> 
> https://www.c-span.org/video/?459045-1/pro-israeli-lobby-influence-us-policy-part-1



Try to pay attention to the thread. Just the fact you refer to “ Jews” and “ Concentration Camps” as though neither existed just demonstrates your ignorance, racism, bigotry and stupidity


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 24, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > *As for hi tech. Israel's technology kept Steven Hawking alive for so long.*
> ...



so true------even muslims could have them with endless oil money-----if only they could manage to work out how to make them.       Maybe----someday---a few muzzies will grow a brain  (allah-willing)


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 24, 2019)

Snouter said:


> The saddest thing is in all of history to allow the idiocy of Yahweh some Canaanite fake ass deity that Moses (a murderer) adopted so he could fuck a Canaanite to become the 'GOD."  Similarly "Concentration Camps" are suddenly only a thing that impacted "Jews" and how the Germans magically torched "Jews" despite the fact it was physically impossible.
> 
> can I get this  ^^^^^   translated into English?


----------



## Picaro (Aug 8, 2019)

Snouter said:


> The saddest thing is in all of history to allow the idiocy of Yahweh some Canaanite fake ass deity that Moses (a murderer) adopted so he could fuck a Canaanite to become the 'GOD."  Similarly "Concentration Camps" are suddenly only a thing that impacted "Jews" and how the Germans magically torched "Jews" despite the fact it was physically impossible.
> 
> Pro-Israeli Lobby and Influence on U.S. Policy, Part 1 | C-SPAN.org



Snouter's been sullen and angry ever since his Uncle Chaim pissed him off at his bar mitzvah party by telling him to 'get a haircut and grow the fuck up now!', and broke his new guitar when he sat on it.


----------

